# Sticky  Moebius Wish List/Suggestions - Only post them HERE!



## Mitchellmania

*Planet of the Apes Rare Addar re-issues?*

I'd love to see the Addar Planet of the Apes Caesar, Aldo, and Gorilla and Horse
re-released. I think they would great sellers!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

Ditto! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

RK


----------



## wolfman66

Mitch,Aldo you can pickup pretty cheap on ebay.I got mine year ago sealed in the box for under $15.00 bucks.But the Ape on the Stallion and Ceasar yes definitly like to see those two reissued cause they are a pain in the rear to try and nab on ebay:freak:


----------



## dreamer 2.0

Ape on Horseback is the truly sought-after one. I'd love to see that re-issued, as it's the only one I still need.

The Caesar is a sweet little kit, nicest base of the series.


----------



## fluke

I would love to see those three POTA kits released! :thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian

*Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein*

Might be a licensing nightmare but what kind of builders response would it take to look at this possibility?
I can`t speak for everyone but this would be my dream kit. I would definetly buy more them one. Anyone else out there agree?:hat:


----------



## bizzarobrian

bizzarobrian said:


> Might be a licensing nightmare but what kind of builders response would it take to look at this possibility?
> I can`t speak for everyone but this would be my dream kit. I would definetly buy more them one. Anyone else out there agree?:hat:


This kit would put your company on top of all the others hands down.


----------



## Paulbo

Tick Tick Tick ...

Oh, yeah. Never mind.

But, on the topic at hand, this has been addressed several times and the phrase "Might be a licensing nightmare" was stated as the reason it definitely won't be made.


----------



## bizzarobrian

Paulbo said:


> Tick Tick Tick ...
> 
> Oh, yeah. Never mind.
> 
> But, on the topic at hand, this has been addressed several times and the phrase "Might be a licensing nightmare" was stated as the reason it definitely won't be made.


It`s worth revisiting.


----------



## Dar

bizzarobrian said:


> It`s worth revisiting.



Ahh. Jest you are making.:jest:


----------



## hedorah59

Not interested in the subject, but if the model looked fantastic I might be tempted.


----------



## mrmurph

There's a cool resin kit of A&C in the sticky thread above: "one reason kits don't get made."


----------



## bizzarobrian

Styrene.Resin blows.


----------



## BatToys

I wonder if they would ever remake this movie? With immpresionists? Nathan Lane does a good impression of Lou. Or with a new comedy team?


----------



## Kit

Don't think it would work. A&CMF was fun becuase the real monsters, played by the original actors, were playing it straight. You'd have to cast new people and the joke would be lost.


----------



## Zombie_61

BatToys said:


> I wonder if they would ever remake this movie? With immpresionists? Nathan Lane does a good impression of Lou. Or with a new comedy team?


What would be the point of remaking the film (or any classic film, for that matter)? If someone likes it, they should watch it. If they don't, a remake with lesser actors won't change their opinion.


----------



## razorwyre1

this was suggested over a year ago, and frank said that the potential sales simply wouldnt justify doing it.


----------



## Mitchellmania

Yeah I've mentioned it over the years, (even on old Polar Lights board) got shot down everytime.


----------



## MightyMax

You really wouldn't even have to include a Frankenstein. Just a Bud and Lou and those crafty guys amongst us could add a Frankenstein from an existing kit.

Just need to do a Bud and Lou like PL did the Stooges. For some reason I can see a stand alone Bud and Lou being a dismal seller.

Max Bryant


----------



## bizzarobrian

Kit said:


> Don't think it would work. A&CMF was fun becuase the real monsters, played by the original actors, were playing it straight. You'd have to cast new people and the joke would be lost.


Actually a film mite work if the monster is Beetlejuice.


----------



## yorkd

*spindrift rehash*

can anybody tell me why the spindrift is such a taboo subject to talk about with moebius.besides the time tunnel theres not much more to produce other than diffarant scales of the same things they have already done.they have such talent that they should know whatever they put out will be a success. i would be the first in line to buy from them.


----------



## Ductapeforever

The Spindrift has been discussed here 'infinitum'. It's not taboo, just talked to death. Trust me, Moebius KNOWS we want one, but the Irwin Allen License isn't the only license they have. (Oops, sorry Frank. Almost let the cat out of the bag.) Watch for more wonderful announcements in the future, you won't be disappointed. Play the 'B' side of the record...there's great music on that side too.


----------



## yorkd

please dont get me wrong about this. im not tryinto make anybody mad. i just think that moebius could make the ultimate spindrift kit that nobody else would even try to compete with.the j2 should be enough to scare anybody else off from trying.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever

They haven't ruled out a kit of the Spindrift, but they haven't commited to one either. Frank, Dave and company simply wish to issue kits on a wide range of subjects, and not be on a single subject. As long as they have the license there is no danger of someone else releasing one. The year is still early, and there is always early 2011. We haven't seen the last from Irwin.


----------



## yorkd

this will surprise a lot of people out there but from someone wanting a new spindrift model from me would seem a bit strange.i was to young to remember lotg when it first aird on t,v in the 60s.the only thing i remember was the ship and how cool looking it was.i have the polar lights and the lunar models kits but i drool for a moebius rendition.


----------



## Ductapeforever

If you're a betting man, I'll raise you ,and see you double. I'm going to say there is a very strong chance well see flight 612 in the future, just not as soon as some might wish. Educated guess!


----------



## kdaracal

When I joined HT last year, I asked the same question. I soon realized that Moebius has the rights already, therefore they have time on their side. Now we can sit back and relax knowing that as they kick out awesome kit after awesome kit, we can pretty much know that the Spinny is a comin'!! In the mean time, build, Man, build!! (and post your stuff!!) Can't wait to see your builds, Sir!!


----------



## xsavoie

The Jupiter may sell very well in big size,but as far as the Spindrift is concerned,I'm not so sure.It's not a bad idea and might please quite a few modelers,but how well it would sell and it what size should it be reissued,if it ever would be manufactured.Would the modelers buy it if it came about the same size as the original Aurora Spindrift,which was reissued by Polar Lights later on.Sure it would be more accurate than the Aurora one,but who would want to purchase one if the size difference wasn't that different.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

I myself can not say what sells well and what does not. Moebius has done an excellent job of running their business so far, I'm sure they will continue to do so.
So many threads have been posted about kits desired that Moebius can'nt respond to them all over and over again. Thats why there is a "Sticky Note" at the top of the forum about kit suggestions. 
Here's another thread where talk about kit ideas can be discussed.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=286666


----------



## g_xii

If you have suggestions for Moebius Models or wish to discuss kits you would like to see, *this is the only place to post*. 

*Please do not start new threads on these subjects*, as they will either be combined with this thread or simply deleted. 

This is so the folks over at Moebius have one place to go to read these things.

Thank you,

--Henry


----------



## Seaview

1/25 scale Spindrift
1/6 scale Robot B-9
1/128 8-window bow "movie" Seaview
1/48 scale Invaders UFO
1/25 scale Proteus
1/72 scale Fireball XL-5
1/25 scale Spindrift

(Did I mention the Spindrift?).


----------



## Ace Airspeed

1/32 Narcissus

1/32 Aliens Drop Ship


----------



## wayvryder

1/32 Viper Mk VII


----------



## gimijimi

I would like to see a scaled down version of the Jupiter 2, like Moebius did with the Seaview. Something with a diameter of between 8- to 12-inches, and an interior. Anybody heard of something like this being in the works?

I have both versions of the Seaview. The large version is an RC. I have another large version for backup parts.

I have four of the smaller version Seaview kits. One that patrols the tub. One with all the bells and whistles - the photo etch interior; the lighting unit, the sonar "ping" sound board, and the good paint job. This one sits on my desk under a display case. I also have a blue one that Moebius issued as a one-time deal. I also have the pre-assembled, display version. The sub that was put together by the Chinese, so that kind of says it all, except that the display box is actually kind of special.

The two large Jupiter-2s are serious kits. I bought one for all the accessories and add ons - photo-etch, decals, lighting, figures, the landing gear, etc. I bought the second one because (quite frankly), I had waited over 40-years for the first one. It would be nice to have a smaller version to kick around, hold in your hands. You know, play with.


----------



## otto

Gold Knight on Horse and Apache Raider..since you already have the horse...wink wink, nudge nudge..I could even add suggestions for tweeking the helmet and other bits on the gold knight for more accuracy.


----------



## dale r

Supergirl
Batgirl
Blackcanary

I also would like a smaller J2, with a crash site base with forcefield generator,
drill and Robinson's.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Hi everyone

I wish a kit with a detailed lower deck of the Moebius Jupiter 2, in the same scale as the upper deck (BUT NO LOWER HULL).

The idea here is: in a crash site diorama the lower hull is always underground, and can't be seen. In this context, who cares about scales inconsistencies between the filming set and the J2 Hero?

The kit could come as a diorama with a cylindrical depression, inside witch the lower deck walls, quarters, laboratory, auxiliary control, galley, girders, robot magnetic lock and EVERYTHING ELSE, would be assembled (with enough room for lighting from every side and also from below).

Then, if you wanted a complete crash site diorama, you just had to put the upper hull of the Moebius J2 over the cylindrical hole of the "crash site kit".

I know that the LD area is bigger than the UD, but this could be easily solved with removables pieces of "land" to allow visual access.

Once more: Starseeker would be the best advisor on that. :wave:


----------



## HabuHunter32

Where did all of the other posts go? Hmm...anyway..

Glen Strange Frankenstien
Abbott and Costello
Barnabas Collins (new sculpt)
Blade (Snipes)
UFO Interceptor
1/128 8 window Seaview conversion or new kit with underwater base
Christopher Lee Dracula
LIS Chariot and Cyclops Diorama (new kit in scale with the soon to be released mini Chariot and Space Pod


----------



## mcdougall




----------



## Thunderbolt1

How about a Robo- cop & Terminator in styrene in the same scale as the other monster kits ?


----------



## SUNGOD

What happened to the old wish list?


----------



## Captain Han Solo

1/32.........






*spindrift!!!!*


----------



## spocks beard

I understand we won't be seeing a spindrift kit issued this year,But hopefully the folks at Moebius will consider a nice large scale kit for 2011:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> What happened to the old wish list?


Like a few other threads around here it was deleted....
Why?...Who knows... This will probably evaporate too...
I figure it's an over zealous moderator(Asshole) who turned this place into his own infomercial
This really isn't the Moebius Forum anymore
Mcdee


----------



## fortress

Over the last two years Moebius has put out ALLOT of great stuff!

I mean to produce a Seaview, Flying Sub, J2, Space Pod, Chariot, ect, ect, ect, 
that's takes some real dedication to AI. So if they wish to take some time and
step back with some other things I get that totally. Maybe that's why so many
folks on HT hear here the word "Spindrift" tell the person posting the topic to 
" Just Chill". I get that too.

On the other side of the game, I think that when it is released it will be a BIG
one. Maybe that's why there is a HUSH over "Flight 612" when Mobby speaks
out about it. So for me I guy who would love to have one, all I have to say is
"I can't wait". 

Thanks MM

fortress


----------



## g_xii

SUNGOD said:


> What happened to the old wish list?


It got deleted. It was 9 pages long!

--Henry


----------



## Trek Ace

Pardon my asking, but what good is creating a wish list if it gets deleted?


----------



## g_xii

Trek Ace said:


> Pardon my asking, but what good is creating a wish list if it gets deleted?


Well, it's deletion was actually an accident as I deleted the first post, which basically invalidates the thread and deletes it as well in it's entirety. 

But that wish list was getting really long in the tooth anyway, and some of the stuff people were asking about is either in the pipeline or has already come out, so it was no huge loss. When it gets that big, people just make redundant posts because no one reads through nine pages of posts before they add their two cents. So, it will periodically be deleted when it gets absurdly long and people keep posting the same things over and over and over...

--Henry


----------



## Steve H

I've got an original one.

Clear top hull for the Jupiter 2, available via the club? For those that put insane amounts of work into that lovely interior?

A bit more out there, maybe the slightly different 'Gemini XII' lower hull? No, wait, technically you'd probably need to revise the upper hull, deeper and wider window and all that. Hurm. just covering the lower window and Pod hatch would be too much a cheat for the people who would be interested, and heck, they can do that with the kit as is.

But that clear upper hull part is still a decent idea.


----------



## g_xii

Steve H said:


> I've got an original one.
> 
> Clear top hull for the Jupiter 2, available via the club? For those that put insane amounts of work into that lovely interior?
> 
> A bit more out there, maybe the slightly different 'Gemini XII' lower hull? No, wait, technically you'd probably need to revise the upper hull, deeper and wider window and all that. Hurm. just covering the lower window and Pod hatch would be too much a cheat for the people who would be interested, and heck, they can do that with the kit as is.
> 
> But that clear upper hull part is still a decent idea.


It would be too brittle. It would never hold up.

--H


----------



## Steve H

g_xii said:


> It would be too brittle. It would never hold up.
> 
> --H


Assuming styrene, yes. But what about clear ABS? Or Lexan? There all manner of formula of plastic..


----------



## Moebius

I was wondering about where it all went as well, but.... We do read it on a very regular basis. Nothing has been overlooked, no posts missed. Did anyone request Spindrift in this thread yet?


----------



## Paulbo

Moebius said:


> Did anyone request Spindrift in this thread yet?


----------



## Seaview

Moebius said:


> I was wondering about where it all went as well, but.... We do read it on a very regular basis. Nothing has been overlooked, no posts missed. Did anyone request Spindrift in this thread yet?


 
:hat: Thank you, Frank; My ears are still ringing from Beatlepaul's brief mentioning of it, and I will continue to wait patiently (and happily, too)! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Seaview said:


> :hat: Thank you, Frank; My ears are still ringing from Beatlepaul's brief mentioning of it, and I will continue to wait patiently (and happily, too)! :thumbsup:


Lol!

Sorry Guys hows this....1/32

SPINDRIFT


----------



## macki

how about the ship from first planet of apes
and other acc. for both the 1/35 J2 and for 
space pod and chariot
tralving man spaceship from first seasion LIS.


----------



## Todd P.

*Moebius and the Batman*

Never mind. Doesn't make sense now that it's been lumped into this thread.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

OOOPS!

My friend Seaview has pointed out a 1/35 NOT 1/32 Spindrift would be best:thumbsup:

So...Once again..

1/35 Spindrift!!!

P.S. Don't mean to be a pest Frank


----------



## kdaracal

Ductapeforever said:


> The Spindrift has been discussed here 'infinitum'. It's not taboo, just talked to death. Trust me, Moebius KNOWS we want one, but the Irwin Allen License isn't the only license they have. (Oops, sorry Frank. Almost let the cat out of the bag.) Watch for more wonderful announcements in the future, you won't be disappointed. Play the 'B' side of the record...there's great music on that side too.


"B" side? You mean "B-9" side?? :thumbsup:

Sorry........:wave:


----------



## Capt. Krik

I have to admit I'm pretty gosh-darned excited by this news.

Batman has always been one of my favorite fictional characters. Moebius has won me over as one of the best model kit producers currently on the market. The thought of Moebius producing Batman kits in the future is very exciting.

Though I could give Frank a wish list a mile long of possible kits, I think I'll leave it up to him and Dave to decide what to make. They've done a pretty bang up job so far on the kits they've decided to produce.

Looking forward to Bat kits in the future, Frank and Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## fortress

Moebius said:


> I was wondering about where it all went as well, but.... We do read it on a very regular basis. Nothing has been overlooked, no posts missed. Did anyone request Spindrift in this thread yet?


Hate to say this Mobby,the LOG Spindrift is sorta like a bag of Doritos, 
"when you open the bag you can't just have one". For a very long time
Many of the classics have been looked over until companies like
Lunar Models and Polar Lights started the rebirth. then you folks
knock the ball right out of the park.

My godness the J2, Flying Sub, and the Seaview were amazing!
when you do work like that folks can't stop wanting more. And yes
it probobly makes you guys a little crazy hearing Spindrift, Spindrift
Spindrift, and Spindrift over and over again. Most of us get that and understand.

You folks Fantastic work and we are glad you are with us.

So yeah 1/35 scale Spindrift Please!:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD

Well I wish we could have more Marvel 'comic' style characters to go with my Spidey and Goblin but I wouldn't say no to a new Batman figure in styrene.


----------



## idMonster

Hmmmm,

That would appear to shed some light on Frank's cryptic post back on June 1st:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3365363&postcount=10


----------



## Seaview

Correction, I said 1/25, not 1/35, because the 1/35 scale Lunar version was still too small for such a nicely designed ship, even though it was larger and a tad more accurate than the tiny Aurora/PL version. 
And I'll stop "beating the dead horse" and let Frank & co. continue bringing out GREAT kits!


----------



## BatToys

Does this mean Moebius can make their version of the 1966 Batmobile?

I think we will see an Aurora Batman restored emblems and The Penquin.

For new kits I suggest a Heath Ledger Joker.


----------



## Zathros

*according to Frank, no aurora repop penguin, as he stated in an earlier thread reply...that another company has the rights for it..

Z
*


----------



## Moebius

No Penguin forthcoming that I can see. Long story I can't get into, but we just won't do that one. No on the different 1966 Batmobile, we don't have a license for that. No Aurora "fixed" to the original kit either. As mentioned, comic Batman and Dark Knight film only. Many things we can do, a few in the works, absolutely nothing will be announced until October so it's all speculation until then. Still working on the end of 2010. As I've told a few people, 2011 is pretty much done in our minds here, we have so much we can do, and other licenses we haven't even announced yet.


----------



## DocJam00

All very exciting news, Frank. Long may you pop...and repop!


----------



## northjason

Happy happy joy joy! Can't wait to see what comes from this license.


----------



## deadmanincfan

You bring it, we'll build it, Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

A Heath Ledger Joker in styrene would be GREAT!!!......

Chris.


----------



## Todd P.

*****


----------



## jgoldader

Wow... I can hardly imagine what Moebius would do with a Bale Batman and Ledger Joker. Or even a twisted "Killing Joke" Joker. Just wow.

Jeff


----------



## deadmanincfan

How does anybody feel about a '50s-era Batman figure? Or one from the early days of Detective Comics?


----------



## Zombie_61

Todd P. said:


> Could a Neal Adams-style Batman or Joker, or maybe a _Dark Knight_ movie-style Batman or Joker, be in the future for styrene fans?
> 
> The top of my wish list would be an Adams Batman, complete with yellow oval. But I'd be happy with just about any Bat-character. Not so interested in the vehicles myself, but there are plenty of possibilities.


I would _definitely_ be interested in a Ledger Joker figure kit and a Bale Batman figure kit (though I prefer the _Batman Begins_ batsuit by a huge margin), and a 1/24 or 1/25 Tumbler.

As for the comics, there are so many eras to choose from with the characters being drawn various ways that this would be a more difficult decision, but I think the majority of fans prefer Neal Adams' designs. I'd love to see a styrene version of the Batman as he originally appeared in Detective Comics back in 1939, but I can't imagine there would be enough demand for such a kit to make it worthwhile. Regardless, I'm on board with whatever decisions Moebius makes. :thumbsup:


----------



## otto

deadmanincfan said:


> How does anybody feel about a '50s-era Batman figure? Or one from the early days of Detective Comics?


 I'd LOVE something like that! I always liked that costume, without the oval, just the black bat on grey.


----------



## Kit

I must be alone, but I've hoped for the famous carmine Infantino rooftop scene of the Dynamic Duo. To me, Neal Adams is all about the brush strokes, very hard to capture the feel of his stuff in a sculpt. But Infantino or Sprang...


----------



## Bobj812

I would love a Neal Adams Batman - such dynamic posing! For that matter, a Neal Adams Green lantern and Green Arrow would be awesome as well, but I know better than to get too far ahead here...


----------



## Rattrap

Designing a Neal Adams Batman that really captures the art style and yet is buildable will be a challenge, but if they can pull it off, I'll be at the head of the line.


----------



## SUNGOD

Here's what a Moebius Adams style Batman could look like........


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_2kjisMm3M...Neal+Adams+Black+and+White+Statue+color+2.jpg


----------



## Kit

Here's what a Moebius Infantino-style Batman and Robin could look like...


http://www.dccomics.com/dcdirect/popup_images.php?i=4229


----------



## northjason

Here's what a Moebius dog dressed as Batman could look like...










:freak:


----------



## Kit

Hilarious! Best post I've seen in months. Point taken.


----------



## SUNGOD

northjason said:


> Here's what a Moebius dog dressed as Batman could look like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :freak:



I'm sold!:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD

On a more serious note........I don't know if it would be possible because of licensing or tooling costs but if Moebius were ever to do a comic Batman figure in styrene, I wonder if it could be tooled so different artists versions could be done? 

I'm no Batman expert but it's mainly the head and Batman logo that have changed over the years (correct me if I'm wrong) so I wonder if different heads and chest pieces could be done to cover the various versions but obviously the body, outside underpants and cape would be the same. 

I was thinking a similar thing a while back if there ever was a new comic version Hulk kit as his face has changed once or twice over the years.


----------



## sprayray

northjason said:


> Here's what a Moebius dog dressed as Batman could look like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :freak:


That is cute more like Bat Mutt instead of BATMITE ! 


Robert.


----------



## Zombie_61

SUNGOD said:


> On a more serious note........I don't know if it would be possible because of licensing or tooling costs but if Moebius were ever to do a comic Batman figure in styrene, I wonder if it could be tooled so different artists versions could be done?
> 
> I'm no Batman expert but it's mainly the head and Batman logo that have changed over the years (correct me if I'm wrong) so I wonder if different heads and chest pieces could be done to cover the various versions but obviously the body, outside underpants and cape would be the same.


It's an interesting idea, but I think it would be problematic from a styrene manufacturer's point of view. Also, each artist drew Batman's body type differently--bulkier, more slender, more definition, less definition, etc.--and the cowl should match; i.e., a tall, narrow cowl would look out of place on a bulkier figure, and vice versa.

It's a daunting task no matter how you look at it, but unless Moebius is planning a line of kits featuring Batman from each era I think they're better off choosing one artist's concept and staying faithful to that.


----------



## John P

I'd like a Frank Miller Batman so I don't have to be so careful painting it. :freak:


----------



## Bobman

I have been producing vinyl bat decals for years. Mainly upgrades for the Aurora Batman kits. So, I've got you covered on the replacement chest bats.
Bob


----------



## xsavoie

Both Sungod's and Kit's pictures shows how great a kit of Batman would be if made in styrene.Great action poses tof course Adams is great for mature Batman fans,and Infantino's for the classic early Batman.:thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude

A lot of nice Batman _wishes_ here. :thumbsup:

Very exciting.

g.


----------



## SJF

Zombie_61 said:


> I would _definitely_ be interested in a Ledger Joker figure kit and a Bale Batman figure kit (though I prefer the _Batman Begins_ batsuit by a huge margin), and a 1/24 or 1/25 Tumbler.


A 1/24 scale Tumbler would be cool. I'd also like the Ledger Joker, and the Dark Knight Batsuit (the improved suit he wears in the latter half of The Dark Knight). 

But, when it comes right down to it, I'm just very happy to hear that Moebius is doing Batman, my all-time favorite comics character.

Sean


----------



## Rattrap

And shame on me for forgetting, how about the look of the classic The Brave And The Bold artist, Jim Aparo?


----------



## geoffdude

This is one of the Batman versions I'm wishing for.


----------



## SUNGOD

Zombie_61 said:


> It's an interesting idea, but I think it would be problematic from a styrene manufacturer's point of view. Also, each artist drew Batman's body type differently--bulkier, more slender, more definition, less definition, etc.--and the cowl should match; i.e., a tall, narrow cowl would look out of place on a bulkier figure, and vice versa.
> 
> It's a daunting task no matter how you look at it, but unless Moebius is planning a line of kits featuring Batman from each era I think they're better off choosing one artist's concept and staying faithful to that.



Maybe, but I was thinking like the way aircraft, tank, ship kit manufacturers like Tamiya make their moulds go further by offering different variations without having to tool up entirely new kits. Obviously there'd be a limit on how many variations you could do but look at the 2 photo's (one I provided and the one kit provided). The build of Batman is virtually the same but the heads are different. You'd never please everyone but as long as people didn't expect every muscle to look like the one in the comic (his size can change from page to page anyway, even if it's the same artist) it could be a good thing.


----------



## spocks beard

Here is another idea if Moebius continue with the Irwin Allen license.
A kit diorama of the derelict spaceship from the first season LIS episode,The Derelict.
Complete with a small scale jupiter 2 as it circles the craft.
Similar to the kit Lunar models did way back when.
I would love to see some of the LIS alien ships released:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex

Here is my 2 cents worth

1. *PROTEUS* from Fantastic Voyage 1/24
2. *ICARUS* from Planet of the Apes 1/24
3. Any or all vehicles from *UFO* TV series all 1/24 or 1/32 scale 

Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

geoffdude said:


> This is one of the Batman versions I'm wishing for.


Planet X, Geoff? Oy... :drunk:


----------



## Zombie_61

SJF said:


> A 1/24 scale Tumbler would be cool.


Now that I've had a little more time to think about it, 1/25 would be a better scale for a Tumbler kit--the AMT/Ertl '89 Batmobile, the Revell _Batman Forever_ and _Batman and Robin_ Batmobiles, and the upcoming Round 2 Barris Batmobile are all 1/25 scale. Not that there's a _huge_ difference between 1/24 and 1/25, but every little detail counts.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

I want an Adam West Batman...Yeah I know it's a Legal hell

The Best Batman 1/6 kits ever produced so far are Hands down the Billiken Michael Keaton Kits fro the First Film(1989).

Looking forward to what Frank and Team Moebius bring out!


----------



## Seaview

spocks beard said:


> Here is another idea if Moebius continue with the Irwin Allen license.
> A kit diorama of the derelict spaceship from the first season LIS episode,The Derelict.
> Complete with a small scale jupiter 2 as it circles the craft.
> Similar to the kit Lunar models did way back when.
> I would love to see some of the LIS alien ships released:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Along that line of thought, a 1/35 scale "Apple One" VTTBOTS Diving Bell can be easily converted into several different ships seen in Lost In Space, such as The Raft, The Change Of Space "light squared" ship, and even Zalto the magician's Rocket To Earth. :thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32

How about a kit of the AVP Preditor spaceship ? The large one that hovers over the Pyramid. I don't think it's even available in resin.:thumbsup:

Hey...here's one not mentioned before.. The S.S. Minnow from Gilligan's Island ! A shipwreck diorama ! Lol!


----------



## northjason

Y'know, I'm really pleased to hear about this license for another reason, now that I think on it. Batman means selling more units of most anything, even models. Stores like having Batman stuff on the shelf. Wouldn't it be cool if this license creates something of a financial windfall for our friends at Moebius? At present, I only see Moebius product at specialty retailers and hobby shops. If they could offer, say, a Batman figure kit or a Batmobile (preferably the one from the 1980's, because that is the most awesome one ever), I could see this product going to comic book stores and maybe even, dare I say, a big box retailer. Even if this isn't the ticket to super big time sales, it may represent a bump in sales that allows more product to be developed down the road. I'm very optimistic about what this license could mean to Moebius, even beyond how thrilled I'll be with whatever kits come out.


----------



## SJF

Zombie_61 said:


> Now that I've had a little more time to think about it, 1/25 would be a better scale for a Tumbler kit--the AMT/Ertl '89 Batmobile, the Revell _Batman Forever_ and _Batman and Robin_ Batmobiles, and the upcoming Round 2 Barris Batmobile are all 1/25 scale. Not that there's a _huge_ difference between 1/24 and 1/25, but every little detail counts.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I bought the 1/35 scale Tumbler from Ashomia (I believe it was produced by them; could be wrong), and while I love the kit, I keep wishing it was in the same scale as my other Batmobiles, which is 1/24. 

Sean


----------



## spindrift

Perhaps Frank ought to consider a venture into a 1/6 scale VINYL kit of Batman with easy to assemble pieces- easy enough for young modelers and a good fit in the craft/game department hint hint. Maybe Target or Walmart might take a second look at carrying a Moebius kit at last? Perhaps this is what it'll take to be a big seller by sheer ordering numbers from one of these giants?


----------



## SUNGOD

spindrift said:


> Perhaps Frank ought to consider a venture into a 1/6 scale VINYL kit of Batman with easy to assemble pieces- easy enough for young modelers and a good fit in the craft/game department hint hint. Maybe Target or Walmart might take a second look at carrying a Moebius kit at last? Perhaps this is what it'll take to be a big seller by sheer ordering numbers from one of these giants?




I hope if they do a figure (or figures) it's styrene. Plenty of vinyl Batman's around (and resin ones).


----------



## Capt. Krik

SJF said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I bought the 1/35 scale Tumbler from Ashomia (I believe it was produced by them; could be wrong), and while I love the kit, I keep wishing it was in the same scale as my other Batmobiles, which is 1/24.
> 
> Sean


 
Bandai actually. Very detailed little kit. Nicely engineered goes together well. Alas, it is 1/35th scale. A 1/25th scale tumbler would be nice.


----------



## DarthForge

Bob, I bought your cycle set and let me tell ya man it was excellent.
You my friend are a life saver they went on like a dream and saved me
numerous repaints like I ended up doing on the Batboat.

Dave


----------



## spindrift

SUNGOD said:


> I hope if they do a figure (or figures) it's styrene. Plenty of vinyl Batman's around (and resin ones).


i stated this because it would be very detailed but be a simple kit to build for kids- a ten minute build and then they could paint it if they wanted. I just thought vinyl might appeal to Walmart/Target buyers as a more kid friendly/crafty kind of item they might stock. Yeah a styrene version would be great , naturally!
:wave:


----------



## northjason

I tend to think vinyl is too alien to the non-hobbyist for it to be a big hit in big box retail. I can see little Timmy getting home with a vinyl kit and trying to figure out how to glue the pieces together with Testors glue. Sure, the box or directions may say it won't work, but little Timmy didn't read that. Or if he did, Timmy's dad has to trust him with CA glue. Then he'll try to paint it with enamel, and it will never dry. He'll throw the whole mess away, and wonder why anyone bothers. I'm not saying it wouldn't be great for US, but vinyl is really only easy after you learn what NOT to do with it.


----------



## deadmanincfan

Didn't Revell release its "Batman Forever" vinyl kits to big-box stores as well as LHSes?


----------



## Todd P.

*****


----------



## deadmanincfan

I think you're right, Todd, about Revell not knowing what they were getting into...the vinyl kit market is a WHOLE 'nother animal than the styrene market. Pity that...the Riddler figure was such a blank slate it lent itself quite well to customizing...for example, turning him into Mark Hamill as the Trickster from THE FLASH TV series...


----------



## spindrift

the Revell BF vinyl kits were outstanding efforts- almost thought Horizon might have did them for Revell- who knows?
I hope Moebius can get a big box distribution on a Batman kit. We need models back in these stores!!!


----------



## =bg=

Nah I want the classic kit from the 60s.


----------



## Zombie_61

^ Assuming by "classic kit" you're referring to the Aurora Batman kit, Moebius would have to strike a deal with Round 2 (or Revell?) to use the molds. Given Round 2's current and upcoming Batman releases, they may have their own plans for those molds that we're unaware of.

Since this has become a wishlist thread, to add to the 1/25 vehicles discussion I'd like to see someone finally produce the 1941 or 1944 Batmobile in styrene. They're both essentially a generic early-40s tudor sedan with a "Bat Mask" grill and a big Bat fin on the roof, but they're the first example of a Batmobile that was distinctively different from any other "regular" sedan.


----------



## Zathros

=bg= said:


> Nah I want the classic kit from the 60s.


*I'd second that...probably the boys at Round2 are working on it, but I wouldnt be against something else from moebius providing its in styrene..

Z
*


----------



## deadmanincfan

Zombie_61 said:


> ^Since this has become a wishlist thread, to add to the 1/25 vehicles discussion I'd like to see someone finally produce the 1941 or 1944 Batmobile in styrene. They're both essentially a generic early-40s tudor sedan with a "Bat Mask" grill and a big Bat fin on the roof, but they're the first example of a Batmobile that was distinctively different from any other "regular" sedan.


Ooh, yes! A TOTALLY cool Batmobile that NEEDS to be done in styrene!


----------



## derric1968

A little note of clarification here. Revell still owns the molds for the the Aurora Batman kit (as well as Superman and Robin). Round 2 holds the license for the Batman TV show ONLY. Moebius, as we now know, holds the license for the Batman comic book stuff.

Since Aurora's Batman was released in 1964, before the premier of the '66 TV show, I would think their kit falls under the comic book license. If so, that pretty much closes the door of possibility that Round 2 will reissue the Aurora Batman.

I would think that a reissue would necessitate some cooperation between Revell and Moebius. I guess it depends on how comprehensive Moebius' license is.

So, it probably all comes down to licensing, and we all know how much of a headache licensing can be. :freak:

Besides, wouldn't it be so much cooler for Moebius to do a totally brand spanking *NEW* Batman kit?!?!?! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61

Thanks for the clarification derric1968! I thought Revell had possession of the molds but I wasn't absolutely certain, and I knew the kit had been reissued by MPC at one time so I went with that.

And, yes, I'd prefer a brand new kit as well. Or two...or ten...as long as they skip Bat-Mite and Ace the Bat-Hound.


----------



## Todd P.

*****


----------



## g_xii

Todd P. said:


> Boy, I see a coherent thread that began with the fact that Moebius has a couple of Batman licenses — not a wish list, but a statement of fact — has been lumped into this irritating wish list thread with a thousand other subjects.
> 
> All righty then.


That's because it TURNED INTO a want/wish/suggestion list. As such, it belongs here. 

--Henry


----------



## BatToys

If they do a Power Girl kit, this art looks like a model kit box cover:


----------



## Tim H.

sorta OT: sorting out licenses gives me a headache


----------



## Bugfood

*SA-23E Mitchell-Hyundyne Starfury*

*SA-43 Hammerhead Endo/Exo-Atmospheric Attack Jet*

Both in 1/32nd

That's how I roll 

*BF*


----------



## spawndude

No mentions of anything Stargate related! No interest or one of those that has been established to be a nightmare to license?


The Stargate itself would seem like a fairly easy kit to make. Three parts, each half of the ring plus a one piece base. A separate control station would ad two to three more parts. It would get a bit more complicated if the ring rotated. The resin issues I've seen are not very interesting.

The new ship (Universe) would be cool too.


----------



## Zombie_61

^A transparent piece to replicate the "water effect" iris of an activated Stargate would be good as well. Maybe as an option, with a "spacer" piece to fill the gap the "iris" piece would occupy (for those who don't want to use it).

The only other Stargate item I would want would be the "puddle jumper" Gateship; maybe in scale with the Stargate?


----------



## kdaracal

*Big B-9, accurate to a fault.........No seams in the clear bubble.....drool...*


----------



## Tim Casey

*How about these old LAPCO sculpts?*

Boy, this brings back memories of the old board:

The LAPCO fiasco was pretty intense back in the nineties (the Lost Aurora Plastics Corp), and they didn't end up producing anything, but someone made these two wonderful sculpts. Maybe Moebius could produce them?

The Ghoul is public domain, but I betcha Universal still has the rights to Dracula's Daughter.

Hope I'm not opening sore wounds for anyone. I'd just love to have these models.


----------



## Boxster

For me is just simple! More of the fighters from the nu BSG!

And I hope Frank can get license for the Star Wars KOTOR/TOR coz they got some pretty exciting ships in there! Revell got the CW pretty much covered and FM's on the OT. That's just left with the KOTOR/TOR which I felt have more to offer!

B


----------



## Mitchellmania

*Hero Idea for Monster Scenes...*









GROOVY!!!


----------



## sg-99

We must "Hail to the king":thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66

tic tic tic tic...


----------



## DENCOMM

Yep - already have a Hero design under development. Thanks for the enthusiasm for the character. You folks will love it!


----------



## Zombie_61

Nothing against the Monster Scenes kits, but if someone's going to do a kit of Bruce Campbell as Ash from _Army of Darkness_ I'd strongly prefer it be _at least_ in scale with the Aurora "monster" kits and/or Moebius figure kits.


----------



## HabuHunter32

From Nu Galactica I would love:

Pegasus
Colonial One
Cylon Raider

At some point a larger Galactica would be nice some where in the 24 to 36 inch range. (dare I dream?) The 14 incher looks fantastic and I have 2 on pre-order. Can you imagine what Moebius could do in an even larger format! Drool! :thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex

HabuHunter32 said:


> At some point a larger Galactica would be nice some where in the 24 to 36 inch range. (dare I dream?) The 14 incher looks fantastic and I have 2 on pre-order. Can you imagine what Moebius could do in an even larger format! Drool! :thumbsup:


I second the motion :thumbsup:


----------



## Larry523

HabuHunter32 said:


> From Nu Galactica I would love:
> 
> Pegasus
> Colonial One
> Cylon Raider
> 
> At some point a larger Galactica would be nice some where in the 24 to 36 inch range. (dare I dream?) The 14 incher looks fantastic and I have 2 on pre-order. Can you imagine what Moebius could do in an even larger format! Drool! :thumbsup:





rowdylex said:


> I second the motion :thumbsup:


I vote AYE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania

Either way I would love to see it!!!


----------



## VADER66

Good idea for some but Ehh..thats what you got garage kits for, I wouldn't buy it in styrene.


----------



## Moonman27

How about releasing the MOTM Wolfman,since he is same scale as the MS kits? He would look great with the rest of the gang. I always wanted to see a MS Mummy w/sarcophagus in 1/13th scale too. I don't have much interest in a Hero figure at all. I'm still trying to figure out the best way to paint Vampirella,and build some kind of castle wall background for these kits.


----------



## mcdougall

??????:


----------



## SUNGOD

May as well post mine again.......





*Ships and Vehicles*

SPACE 1999 EAGLES > TRANSPORTER, FREIGHTER, NUCLEAR WASTE CARRIER, VIP

UFO > SHADO MOBILE, UFO SAUCER AND INTERCEPTOR

FIREFOX > MIG 31 FIREFOX

2001 > DISCOVERY, ARIES

FLASH GORDON > ROCKETSHIPS ZHARKOV'S, MINGS AND STRATO SLED

BLAKES 7 > LIBERATOR

DUNE > SPICE HARVESTER (FROM THE DAVID LYNCH FILM)

SILENT RUNNING > USS VALLEY FORGE



*Monsters and figures*
Comics

HULK > COMIC VERSIONS

SANDMAN (FROM SPIDERMAN)

MAN THING

THE DESTROYER (FROM THOR)

*Films*
JAWS

KING KONG

SKY CAPTAIN > RETRO ROBOTS

HARRYHAUSEN > TALOS, CYCLOPS, FIGHTING SKELETONS, GWANGI

DESTROYER > (FROM THE UPCOMING THOR MOVIE)


----------



## Larry523

SUNGOD said:


> May as well post mine again.......
> 
> 
> *Ships and Vehicles*
> 
> SPACE 1999 EAGLES > TRANSPORTER, FREIGHTER, NUCLEAR WASTE CARRIER, VIP
> 
> UFO > SHADO MOBILE, UFO SAUCER AND INTERCEPTOR
> 
> FIREFOX > MIG 31 FIREFOX
> 
> 2001 > DISCOVERY, ARIES
> 
> FLASH GORDON > ROCKETSHIPS ZHARKOV'S, MINGS AND STRATO SLED
> 
> BLAKES 7 > LIBERATOR
> 
> DUNE > SPICE HARVESTER (FROM THE DAVID LYNCH FILM)
> 
> SILENT RUNNING > USS VALLEY FORGE


I'll second all of those! also add just about any ship from NuGalactica, and thanks for doing the Big G herself and the Mark II Viper.


----------



## SUNGOD

Larry523 said:


> I'll second all of those! also add just about any ship from NuGalactica, and thanks for doing the Big G herself and the Mark II Viper.




Great minds think alike!


----------



## palo

1. large b9 robot.
2.one of each cast of lost in space 1/8 scale seperate boxes and penny with debbie.
3.jaws {bruce the shark}.or great white no license for that.
4.rambo with a m 60 machine gun and bullets wrapped around hand ready to blow away everything.
5.large robby the robot.
6.john wayne on a horse or clint eastwood in a poncho.
7.the silver androide on lost in space or the green lady that says dr smith on one episode of lost in space.
8.the crypt keeper from tales of the crypt.
9.the beatles playing live on stage.
10.sandra dee as gidget riding the curl on a surf board.
11.freddy kruger.
12.the exorcist with catholic priest.
13.alice in wonderland scene.
14.tinkerbell.
15.sinbad in a sword fight with five skeletons.
16.any famouse pirate and treasure chest filled with treasure.
17.tomb raider.
18.a girl pirate.
19.green hornet with cato or kato?
20.the avengers emma peel i believe is the one i'm thinking of.


----------



## Tim H.

I'd need to live in a really huge house to have all these suggested kits. 

This'll be very oddball and unlikely since it's dropped from the radar but characters and vehicles from REBOOT, the animated sf cartoon series. I know, the toys were made but ya know...


----------



## kenlee

Since Moebius is getting into cars, how about a 1977 Ford Thunderbird. I have a friend who would love to have this since it was his first car, Have never been able to find a good 1:24/1:25 scale kit of this.


----------



## jgoldader

The Man with no Name (Eastwood), also issued in a boxed set of The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly. Maybe 1/8 scale. I'd pay $100 for that, or less for 1/12.

Jeff


----------



## palo

jgoldader.
The Man with no Name (Eastwood), also issued in a boxed set of The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly. Maybe 1/8 scale. I'd pay $100 for that, or less for 1/12.

Jeff
i would want that also thanks


----------



## StarshipClass

One thing that is seriously lacking in car kits is four door car versions of various models. If nothing else, four door car kits could be released as police cars with civilian options.

I'd love to see a couple of the Andy Griffith Mayberry Sheriff's Ford Galaxie patrol cars done up in kits--especially the first one (1962?) and the '66 model. I think those would be pretty good sellers for Moebius.


----------



## scotpens

^ Speaking of police vehicles, a lot of law enforcement agencies are using Dodge Chargers these days. Does anyone already make a kit of that car with police options? That's one cop car that looks like it means business!










Now that Moebius is doing the International Lonestar truck tractor, I'd love to see a kit of this baby.



















Yeah, I know . . . dream on!


----------



## Magesblood

scotpens said:


>


"_To punish and enslave_"


----------



## Steve H

Scott, I have to ask, what IS that truck? My god that's beautiful and rather painfully impractical looking! 

Was it a prototype or a 'show' car? Man, that looks like something from a Gerry Anderson show. 

It also (and this is my mind going twisty) looks like it might have been the basis for the 'Big Bus' prop vehicle. Or was it even more so, like the Lincoln Futura, a show car chopped and altered by the needs of Hollywood?

Neat, just neat.


----------



## Zombie_61

scotpens said:


> ^ Speaking of police vehicles, a lot of law enforcement agencies are using Dodge Chargers these days. Does anyone already make a kit of that car with police options? That's one cop car that looks like it means business!


A few years ago Testors released a 1/24 scale "Dodge Charger Police Cruiser". Pre-painted metal body with phony-baloney generic police markings, but it does have a light bar, spotlights on the A pillars, and a pushbar:


----------



## scotpens

Steve H said:


> Scott, I have to ask, what IS that truck? My god that's beautiful and rather painfully impractical looking!
> 
> Was it a prototype or a 'show' car? Man, that looks like something from a Gerry Anderson show.
> 
> It also (and this is my mind going twisty) looks like it might have been the basis for the 'Big Bus' prop vehicle. Or was it even more so, like the Lincoln Futura, a show car chopped and altered by the needs of Hollywood?


That was an experimental Ford gas turbine-powered truck from 1965, nicknamed "Big Red." AFAIK, it was a fully functional, roadworthy vehicle. Lots of pictures here.

Apparently, the only commercially produced model of the truck is a rare Japanese tinplate toy. Looks pretty accurate, though. (Scroll down and click on "Scale Models > Turbine" on the right-hand side of the page.)

And no, it had no connection whatsoever with _The Big Bus_. (Note the totally different layout and wheel arrangement.)


----------



## StarshipClass

scotpens said:


> ^ Speaking of police vehicles, a lot of law enforcement agencies are using Dodge Chargers these days. Does anyone already make a kit of that car with police options? That's one cop car that looks like it means business!


I agree! Love that mean looking car!

Maybe in a few years I'll be able to afford a used Charger .:wave:


----------



## teslabe

I would love a very accurate rendering of a pre-68 VW Microbus and a pre-67
VW bug.......:thumbsup: But if we are wishing, how about a 59 Fiat Multipla?
I restored a 58 and it was so cool, I'll post a photo of it tomorrow, the photos are at work


----------



## Steve H

scotpens said:


> That was an experimental Ford gas turbine-powered truck from 1965, nicknamed "Big Red." AFAIK, it was a fully functional, roadworthy vehicle. Lots of pictures here.
> 
> Apparently, the only commercially produced model of the truck is a rare Japanese tinplate toy. Looks pretty accurate, though. (Scroll down and click on "Scale Models > Turbine" on the right-hand side of the page.)
> 
> And no, it had no connection whatsoever with _The Big Bus_. (Note the totally different layout and wheel arrangement.)


Thank you Scott, it HAD been a long time since I had seen that bus (Cyclops? I can't even remember the actual name now, bleah), and yes, the layout is totally different. I guess I keyed in on that huge glass cockpit in the Ford.

I stand behind my statement that it looks very Gerry Anderson. 

So, like so many things from the late '50s to early '60s, an idea ahead of its time that just can't find any traction, like Convair's C-99 transport. (OK, that was more late '40s to early '50s, but you get the gist of it).

Geh, with the 'overland' trucks in Australia, you'd think Ford would have found the perfect market down under. Long, long LONG stretches of highway.


----------



## Zombie_61

teslabe said:


> I would love a very accurate rendering of a pre-68 VW Microbus and a pre-67
> VW bug.......:thumbsup:


Tamiya produced a wonderful kit of the 1966 VW Sedan (bug); it's currently the most accurate VW kit on the market IMO. And, though not as accurate as the Tamiya kit, Revell and Hasegawa have both produced early-60s VW Microbus kits that are fairly decent; Revell's is called the "VW T1 Samba Bus" (no year), and Hasegawa's is called the "Volkswagen Type 2 Microbus (1963) '23-Window'".


----------



## BatToys

*Now that Wonder Woman sold out...*

Now that Wonder Woman sold out, does this make a Comic Scenes Wonder Woman likely? If yes, when?


----------



## Dave Metzner

Not very likely anytime soon there never was a Comic Scenes version of the kit, I don't think we have any burning desire to create one. There are more kits in the long box coming just as soon as we can get them on a boat.


----------



## mrmurph

Good news, Dave. After all these years, I FINALLY get my hands on a MIB Wonder Woman kit! Woot!


----------



## Moebius

As Dave mentioned, no burning desire to do that. WW sold out not because if it was a hot seller, but because we brought in a quantity that was close to initial orders. To be considered a great seller, we need to go a bit further with it than we have so far.


----------



## scotpens

Steve H said:


> . . . I stand behind my statement that it looks very Gerry Anderson.


Derek Meddings’ preproduction illustration of the jeeps for _Doppelganger_ (aka _Journey to the Far Side of the Sun_), later used in the _UFO_ TV series, does resemble the Ford turbine truck a bit. The jeeps that were actually built were a bit more pedestrian looking.


----------



## jmilesmusicman

Anybody said the NuBSG Raptor? Alfred Wong mastered one a few years ago but you can only find it in resin and a bit pricey for my wallet.


----------



## Magesblood

I'm willing to be Moebius has something in the pipeline. We'll have to wait for the other BSG kits to be released to see if it's announced.


----------



## Zombie_61

IIRC, around the time Moebius announced their BSG license either Frank or Dave hinted the Raptor was on the list of possible future kits (providing the line sold well enough, that is).


----------



## BatToys

That sounds reasonable about sales not justifying a Comic Scenes variant.

With Vampirella, I hope you make an all new longbox kit of her.


----------



## BatToys

BatToys said:


> With Vampirella, I hope you make an all new longbox kit of her.


Aurora always had their best figures in motion so I think that would work best with Vampirella instead of her just standing there.


----------



## Tim H.

The Head Martian in bubble from Invaders from Mars (original), 1/4 - 1/5 scale?


----------



## John P

A rare car request from moi:
1965 Corvair Monza convertible (my first car)
1962 Chevy Impala sedan (the car I learned to drive in)
1959 Austin Healy Sprite Bug-Eye (the car I learned manual shifting in)
1977 Mustang II Ghia (my 2nd car)


----------



## SteveR

How about a 1967 Chevy Astro 1 concept car?


----------



## JediDad

For me the #1 kit I would love to see is a LIS Robot in at least 1/6 scale. I had the Masudaya kit but ultimately sold it. The size of that kit is great, but it's just too inaccurate.

The new Galactica looks fantastic, and I will be buying one, but I would love to see one about 10" bigger.

A line of super accuarte Space 1999 Eagles would be sweet.

And last but not least, a kit that I have always wanted to see since 1975 would be the Orca from Jaws.


----------



## SUNGOD

SteveR said:


> How about a 1967 Chevy Astro 1 concept car?



Steve.................


http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/astro_1.html


----------



## SteveR

Ah. (ahem) yes. Thanks.

Well then, a repop maybe? :drunk:


----------



## SUNGOD

SteveR said:


> Ah. (ahem) yes. Thanks.
> 
> Well then, a repop maybe? :drunk:



It's a nice looking car and still looks futuristic today!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Moonman27 said:


> I always wanted to see a MS Mummy w/sarcophagus in 1/13th scale too.


How about this? It's a pigmy mummy and sarcophagus from G.I. Joe. I got this particular item off of EeeeBay for around 5 bucks. (Thanks to Rob Mattison for alerting me to this option.)


----------



## djnick66

Hey I had that sarcophagus when I was a kid. It looks huge here but was dinky compared to my GI Joe. The plastic in mine was sort of a marbled teal/turquoise and instead of haivng a traditional lid, the mully slides in/out as I recall.


----------



## Bobj812

Yeah, I had the mummy from G.I.Joe too - think it came with some sort of ATV toy and Joe as an archeologist. Fun times.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

This did come as a marbled teal green coffin with a paper thin hollowed mummy inside. I ended up painting it as seen in the photo. The mummy inside i filled with insulation foam and then painted it also. Not a very well done job but it suits my needs! :tongue:


----------



## Moebius

I had a Corgi of that when I was a kid!


----------



## RallyJack

*Astro I*

Truth was, it was Corvair powered with an experimental dual-overhead cam air cooled aluminum boxer 6 with what looked like 2-3 choke Webers, 1 for each cyl. bank.

At that time Chevy still thought the Corvair was going to evolve into what it was already called by many, "American Porsche". But Nadar's ignorance killed that.


----------



## OzyMandias

Search for the Mummy's Tomb! I remember that set. It had some really great plastic gems with it from memory.


----------



## beck

yeah , i still got my sarcophagus from that set . got it displayed with a painted up Marx Mummy . 
i'd like to see a Peter Cushing style doctor for the MS line . 
i'd prolly build an Ash kit though . such a cool dude ! 
hb


----------



## SUNGOD

Moebius said:


> I had a Corgi of that when I was a kid!



Had that too. A metallic blue one but like all my other toys it got a bit beat up and then mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## Zathros

*my 2 cents:..it should be in scale with the monster scenes*, *and in the same style as them, so it looks like it belongs with the series then, and now..

Z
*


----------



## OzyMandias

Agreed Zathros. It would be a shame if new kits designed for the Monster Scenes range didn't retain the design aesthetics of the original series.


----------



## Bwain no more

HB; funny you should mention Peter Cushing. Not to get off topic, but here is a pic of my latest collaboration with John Apgar from Posthumous Productions. Conversion set is for the Moebius Jekyll kit. But on the topic of Monster Scenes, I'm not sure a HERO is what falls in line with the tone of the series; a male VICTIM might be a better fit. Or I suppose the term "Hero" could be used ironically, LOL. If you go back to the Universal classics (arguably the inspiration for MS) and all the leading man types inserted/shoehorned into them, the closest thing to an ACTUAL hero would be Edward Van Sloan, or MAYBE Dick Foran who did a couple of "Mummy" films. I guess my point being, most of those guys were there either to serve exposition, or because they were under contract and had to appear in SOMETHING to earn their keep. BTW, and maybe this proves my point, Foran's name COMPLETELY escaped me and I had to go look it up before writing this post. Dwight Frye I can remember, LOL. 
Tom


----------



## wolfman66

*Hey Moebuis got a question for ya?*

Any chance you guys might consider repoping the M.O.M Wolfman and or maybe come out with a M.O.M Godzilla as seen in the Aurora book?:thumbsup:But other than that Thanks a Million for comming out with the M.O.M Creature for us!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius

wolfman66 said:


> Any chance you guys might consider repoping the M.O.M Wolfman and or maybe come out with a M.O.M Godzilla as seen in the Aurora book?:thumbsup:But other than that Thanks a Million for comming out with the M.O.M Creature for us!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Not at this point, we have too much going on already. Maybe at some point, but not any time soon.


----------



## otto

Thats encouraging enough for me! If it happens in a few years, GREAT!, if not ,thats ok as well. We have plenty to keep us busy in the meantime.


----------



## SteveR

Moebius said:


> I had a Corgi of that when I was a kid!


Still got mine! 

... with the driver figure (in a dinner jacket), but his date (in the ball gown) is missing. I think she ran off with a guy in a Dinky C111.


----------



## rkoenn

Moebius said:


> Not at this point, we have too much going on already. Maybe at some point, but not any time soon.


Great Frank, that was a nice kit and would go good with my other MOM kits. But as Dan said, I have almost everyone of your kits so far and most are stacked on top of other kits in my over stocked workshop. So there is no rush but if/when you do it I would certainly buy one.

Bob


----------



## wolfman66

Moebius said:


> Not at this point, we have too much going on already. Maybe at some point, but not any time soon.


Execellent and now back to finishing my Moebius Invisibleman kit:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

THAT IS TOO COOL!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more

Thanks James, I enjoyed working on it!:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## beck

oh man!! Tom , that is just tooo cool . be sure and let me know when he's available . :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## Boxster

Frank,

You like to look into producing kits from computer games like Warcraft, Starcraft, Mass Effect, Halo and so forth? Those have a huge fan base, I am one of them too!

The latest offering of the Starcraft PC game have some of the baddest mechs and armoured soldiers I ever seen. Just a suggest for you to consider because the fan base for just Starcraft and Warcraft games probably exceeded all the Star Trek and Star Wars fans combined!

B


----------



## BatFanMan

*Man from Uncle?*

Has there been any thought about repopping the old Aurora Man from Uncle kits?

I have OLD versions that have been partially built, etc., that will require a good deal of work. I'd rather have NEW kits to work with, but who can afford the originals (and who wants to BUILD them after paying that much for them)?

Fred
www.modelersresource.com


----------



## BatFanMan

*Man from Uncle*

Haven't had time to read every post in this thread, but has there been any thought about repopping the old Aurora Man from Uncle kits?

I have OLD versions that have been partially built, etc., that will require a good deal of work. I'd rather have NEW kits to work with, but who can afford the originals (and who wants to BUILD them after paying that much for them)?

Fred
www.modelersresource.com


----------



## falcondesigns

Good to see you around,Fred.


----------



## Moebius

Definitely thought about it, but no room in the schedule for them any time soon. Not 100% sure they would be a good enough seller though. I could be wrong though.


----------



## OzyMandias

Napoleon Solo was the ONLY original Aurora kit I have ever owned, and he's sadly gone now. I never saw Ilya Kuryakin, and I wanted to pair the kits up so badly. 

Frank if you decide to repop the kits, I'll be in the queue for purchasing. 

Open channel D!!!


----------



## Rebel Rocker

I'll take at least two of each, PLEASE!!!!!!


Wayne


----------



## bqeman

I'd buy them too


----------



## Star56

Open Channel D!!!!!


----------



## Run Runner

I am in for the figure kits and the Uncle car.


----------



## Bwain no more

UNCLE Car was an AMT kit, but I believe the tooling was altered into the Pirhana showcar. Round 2 DOES have a history of altering/restoring existing tooling, so maybe if Tom Lowe is an UNCLE fan we could see this happen. As for the Aurora UNCLE kits, both of them have EXCELLENT likenesses, which MIGHT mean actors signing off in addition to licensing the characters. Also, if memory serves, UNCLE belongs to MGM, so that studios financial woes may complicate things further. I'm glad this is on your radar Frank, I would LOVE to have a chance to build these again! 
Tom


----------



## apls

Dr. Phibes
Karloff inhotept


----------



## Bwain no more

Moebius Mummy kit IS Karloff as ImHoTep. Do you mean his Ardeth Bey alter-ego? That WOULD be a cool kit. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## apls

Thanks Tom, I ment Ardeth Bey, Karloff. Maria and Rotwang from Metropolis. The Man Who Laughs, underserved Universal monsters.


----------



## wolfman66

Bwain no more said:


> Moebius Mummy kit IS Karloff as ImHoTep. Do you mean his Ardeth Bey alter-ego? That WOULD be a cool kit. :thumbsup:
> Tom


Now that would be a cool kit to see get made:thumbsup:


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Sure miss that Modelers Resource.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

How much money would we have to put up for the Man from U.N.C.L.E. kits to be produced?


----------



## Mitchellmania

Prehistoric Scenes- Cave , Tar Pit, Cave men (woman), Saber Tooth Tiger, and so on!!


----------



## Dave Metzner

I don't thik that there's any strong likelyhood of anything prehistoiric from Moebius Models..
Dave


----------



## sirkillianthere

*LIS robot*

The perfect kit, 1/8 or 1/6 scale, tons of details, super accurate, perfect for lighting options...

Lots of LIS robot kits have been made, but nobody has gotten the arms (and in a lot of cases, the claws) exactly right. So, mobius could do it, showing robot in attack mode, with realistic lightning bolts coming out...


----------



## teslabe

sirkillianthere said:


> The perfect kit, 1/8 or 1/6 scale, tons of details, super accurate, perfect for lighting options...
> 
> Lots of LIS robot kits have been made, but nobody has gotten the arms (and in a lot of cases, the claws) exactly right. So, mobius could do it, showing robot in attack mode, with realistic lightning bolts coming out...


I agree, I'd love a big B-9.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Wills1324

*Apache Warrior Please!!!!!*

Now that the Confederate Soldier is done the Apache Warrior is the next logical reissue right?


----------



## apls

A while back, I bought reissues of Marx figures of The Man From U.N.C.L.E. They were to me better than the Aurora kits. The looked more like the actors. I have boxed kits of the Aurora kits, terrified to build them.


----------



## ryoga

Just wondering if this thread will help influence Moebius to develop and produce the kits? If it does and based on number of requests ... then

1. Battlestar Pegasus from the New Battlestar TV series
2. 1/32 scale Raptor from again the new BSG TV series


----------



## Boxster

I am really curious what's the next batch of BSG kits we will be getting!

If Raptor is in the plan, I hope they packed it with the missle launchers. I am no fan of the Raptor but I will get a few anyway. 3-5 Max!

But if they produce the Blackbird and Stealthstar, I will get easily a dozen or 2 each!

B


----------



## Zombie_61

Boxster said:


> If Raptor is in the plan, I hope they packed it with the missle launchers.


Good suggestion IMO, but engineer the kit so that they would be optional so the Raptor could be built with or without them.


----------



## thumper_price

How about "The Blood Thirsty Pirates"? Blackbeard, Captain Kidd and maybe some new kits based on other pirates? :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

??????


----------



## Robert Hargrave

*Space Family Robinson-Space Staton One*

Haven't looked through all the postings to see if someone mentioned this as a kit idea. *Space Station One *from the gold key comic series _Space Family Robinson_ could be a great kit idea, the two main towers supporting the central platform of the ship, containing a large telescope and clear observation dome (lots of detailing could be done here.) Atop each of the two towers hydroponic gardens with clear domes (a good place for some extra detailing by the hobbiest.) In the base of one tower is the space pod bay containing two geat looking space pods used for travel to and from the station to a planets surface and between near by planets. The simple sleek design of the pods is a plus (modelers bold enough to tackle the challange could detail the pod bay with doors open.) Last thought Space Station One comes with its own display base, as the station can land on a planets surface it was designed with fold out landing pads and ladders can extend from under the two space pod bay doors. Simple design, lots of areas extra detail could be added by the buyer could be a fantastic kit to add to anyones modeling shelf. IMHO.


----------



## Boxster

ryoga said:


> Just wondering if this thread will help influence Moebius to develop and produce the kits? If it does and based on number of requests ... then
> 
> 1. Battlestar Pegasus from the New Battlestar TV series
> 2. 1/32 scale Raptor from again the new BSG TV series


Personally, I think they should produce everything cool from the nu BSG! I urge to produce more fighter crafts of all variants. Of course, also any Battlestar ships they wish to produce! 

I like the President's ship and hope this will be produced someday.

I also wish they produce a set of ground support crews with equipments for the Vipers with ladders and pilots both male and female to sell seperately for anyone wanting to build a dio.

1/1 scale weapon kits used in the entire series.



Zombie_61 said:


> Good suggestion IMO, but engineer the kit so that they would be optional so the Raptor could be built with or without them.


I hope more will agreed with this to make them consider. Or sell the missile packs as a seperate kit.

Now, let's hope Frank will make some announcements for the next batch of BSG kits soon!

Thanks!

B


----------



## otto

Daniel Boone, not the one seen in movies and TV, the REAL Daniel Boone. " He was a short fat man with red hair and freckles, never wore a **** skin cap, always wore a black felt hat with a wide brim. Know how he died? He foundered on sweet taters." Pretty much a word for word translation from an old toothless Ky guy, We encountered on the Ohio. In disbelief I looked the info up, every word was verified! Its true I tells ya! I couldnt verify that he foundered on sweet taters, but he foundered on something.


----------



## BatFanMan

*Uncle*



Moebius said:


> Definitely thought about it, but no room in the schedule for them any time soon. Not 100% sure they would be a good enough seller though. I could be wrong though.


Glad you at least thought of it, Frank. Maybe you'll find a good reason to repop them.

Looking forward to the announcements on future kits from Moebius.

- Fred
www.modelersresource.com


----------



## RallyJack

*Movie Figure Models*

If NOT all the main characters from "Young Frankenstien" PLEASE, PLEASE consider Igor (the late Marty Feldman). 

Maybe also a Head only on a shelf-from the movie itself?


----------



## rkoenn

RallyJack said:


> If NOT all the main characters from "Young Frankenstien" PLEASE, PLEASE consider Igor (the late Marty Feldman).
> 
> Maybe also a Head only on a shelf-from the movie itself?


Jimmy Flintstone makes resin busts and one of them is Igore. When I attended Kitbuilders U at Wonderfest earlier this year we did two busts/figures for the class and one was Igore. It is the Marty Feldman Igor from the movie. The thing is it isn't too big, maybe about 5" tall, but it was a nice sculpt and casting. Here is a link:

http://www.jimmyflintstonestudios.com/onlinestore/sunshop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=371

Bob K.


----------



## Duck Fink

Sitting in the dentists office waiting room at University of Maryland killing time while my girlfriend sits through an all day procedure. Catching up on HT!

So I would love to see the old Aurora Evel Knievel kits reissued. I had the old Ideal motorcycle, figure and hand crank thing that I used to take out in the street and play with. I was born into the world just a little bit too late to have those Evel kits. There were 3 of them all together and i believe some of them came with signed photos. Wish the feller was still kickin'.


----------



## armymedic80

I would like to see Moebius do a new version of the 1968 "Icarus" space ship including the crew from the original Planet of the Apes movie with Charlton Heston. 

And also a new and larger scale of the Alien space ship of "The Invaders" 1960's ABC TV show.


----------



## HabuHunter32

With the fantastic news of the Mark VII Viper I hope I-Hobby will bring more good news for Galactica fans. A release date for the Cylon Centurion as well as the Mark VII! I would also like to see the Battlestar Pegasus, Cylon Raider and Colonial One at some point! The design of the Raptor is not all that interesting to me but I guess I would buy one To support Moebius.

My Galactia has been on pre-order at cult's since it was announced...come on mid-october!

More BSG...PLEASE!!!


----------



## OzyMandias

I've got an Aldo that I'm cleaning up for a build. I'd love to get Caesar and the Gorilla on horseback too. They are really great kits!


----------



## wolfman66

OzyMandias said:


> I've got an Aldo that I'm cleaning up for a build. I'd love to get Caesar and the Gorilla on horseback too. They are really great kits!


I'm hoping someone would reissue that Caesar and the ape on the horse.:thumbsup:


----------



## apls

I have the ape on stallion, came with so sort of bush.


----------



## MightyMax

apls said:


> I have the ape on stallion, came with so sort of bush.


Believe it or not I had two of these kits I bought new and they were still sealed. I sold one about 6 months ago and still have the other. I was worried for some reason about the kit I sold and so I opened it to inspect. It comes with some green lichen that I would say is exactly like the stuff Lifelike sold for train scenery.

Max Bryant


----------



## OzyMandias

There's a few Aldo kits up on eBay at the moment. 

I'd love to see the reissues of the kits not done by PL and some new kits 'in the style' of the original kits. I'm amazed at the quality of the sculpts on these kits considering they were simplified for snap assembly.


----------



## djnick66

Why not fill out the Polar Lights/Round 2 kit survey? They are the company that did the first batch of PotA kits and they are asking about potential new releases.


----------



## OzyMandias

Already done DJ.


----------



## xsavoie

The Ape on Horse would be about 1/12th scale,I believe.Same scale as Zorro?


----------



## djnick66

There is a resin recast of the ape on horseback available. Just add your own horse (Breyer, Addar, Zorro, etc...)


----------



## Moonman27

Yeah,the Ape on stallion is definately my favorite one of the group,but I only have the PL 4 they did. I like that scene from the movie where the Gorilla on horseback emerges from the cornfield,and you get your first look at what the astronauts were running from,awesome. Oh,and while we are talking POTA,where is a styrene Icarus!!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb

*Is it allowed to repeat a wish?*

To the moderator: I wrote the lines below in June. Can I be insistent and irritant, and stay repeating my wish, at least, say, at each 3 month? 

My strategy is to persuade the team Moebius undertakes to accomplish my wish, at least to get rid of me. 



Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I wish a kit with a detailed lower deck of the Moebius Jupiter 2, in the same scale as the upper deck (BUT NO LOWER HULL).
> 
> The idea here is: in a crash site diorama the lower hull is always underground, and can't be seen. In this context, who cares about scales inconsistencies between the filming set and the J2 Hero?
> 
> The kit could come as a diorama with a cylindrical depression, inside witch the lower deck walls, quarters, laboratory, auxiliary control, galley, girders, robot magnetic lock and EVERYTHING ELSE, would be assembled (with enough room for lighting from every side and also from below).
> 
> Then, if you wanted a complete crash site diorama, you just had to put the upper hull of the Moebius J2 over the cylindrical hole of the "crash site kit".
> 
> I know that the LD area is bigger than the UD, but this could be easily solved with removables pieces of "land" to allow visual access.
> 
> Once more: Starseeker would be the best advisor on that. :wave:


----------



## John P

Magnus, Robot Fighter! 
Always one of my favorites.
A new version of the comic came out last month, so it's current. 
It would have to be a 2-figure kit: Magnus chopping a police rob in half.


----------



## fire91bird

John P said:


> Magnus, Robot Fighter!
> Always one of my favorites.
> A new version of the comic came out last month, so it's current.
> It would have to be a 2-figure kit: Magnus chopping a police rob in half.


A big second on this one! That's definitely the iconic image, the Magnus chop! I hope they consider this one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toysoldierman20

*When?*

Frank,
When can we expect the Ghost to be releashed? We've been waiting a long time for this.Also,what about the Broadway Dracula?:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Moebius

The Lugosi has run into some approval delays. It was all approved at Monsterpalooza, and now that we have a built prototype, it seems changes were asked for. Hopefully soon. It is being tooled, but we're going to re-announce soon. And Ghost? What's that? I'd love to do the Ghost of the Red Baron! Do you mean the Duke's Ghost Charger maybe?


----------



## veedubb67

toysoldierman20 said:


> Frank,
> When can we expect the Ghost to be releashed?


Hope you're not referring to the Ghost of Castle Mare - that's Monarch, not Frank! :tongue:

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## deadmanincfan

fire91bird said:


> A big second on this one! That's definitely the iconic image, the Magnus chop! I hope they consider this one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Remember the sound effects? 
"SPLANNGG!!!" "SQUEEE!!!"


----------



## fire91bird

deadmanincfan said:


> Remember the sound effects?
> "SPLANNGG!!!" "SQUEEE!!!"


I would go "SQUEEE" if they produced a Magnus kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32

I wonder if Moebius's new BSG licence includes anything in the reimagined series? In BSG Razor they had original style Centurions as well a Cylon Raiders. Both were stylized to a degree but I think they looked great and would make interesting kits. Art Asylum released the original style Raider in it's new BSG line so I guess it's possible. There are so many kits that Moebius could do from this series ! Lets hope they have the licence for a long time to come and we'll see some more kits down the line ! 

Mid October for the Galactica is just arround the corner ! Can't wait for that one ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter

John P model complete with hammer.


----------



## razorwyre1

Moebius said:


> I'd love to do the Ghost of the Red Baron!


i'd love for you to do the ghost of the red baron too, frank...very very much so!


----------



## Auroranut

....what Razorwyre said.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Moebius said:


> The Lugosi has run into some approval delays. It was all approved at Monsterpalooza, and now that we have a built prototype, it seems changes were asked for. Hopefully soon. It is being tooled, but we're going to re-announce soon. And Ghost? What's that? I'd love to do the Ghost of the Red Baron! QUOTE]
> 
> Now Frank...You know you're not allowed to wish for things here...
> but if you insist...I'm all for the Ghost of the RED BARON TOO!!!!!
> Mcdee
> 
> ...and of course.... it got moved here even though we were discussing the new Moebius Dracula kit...Great Moderating!


----------



## John P




----------



## Zombie_61

Moebius said:


> I'd love to do the Ghost of the Red Baron!


Hey, you have an "in" with the guy who designed it--all you gotta do is wrangle the rights away from Revellogram! 

But seriously, I'd _love_ to see the Ghost of the Red Baron get reissued. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

/////


----------



## wolfman66

Love to see a Gort and Klatuu from the Original Day the Earth stood still or a Metaluna Mutant:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn

wolfman66 said:


> Love to see a Gort and Klatuu from the Original Day the Earth stood still or a Metaluna Mutant:thumbsup:


I would really like those as well. There have only been resin kits of them so far I believe. I just picked up a Sideshow Metaluna Mutant but to get on my shelf they have to be something I built, not simply something I purchased.

Bob K.


----------



## Zathros

*Frank, 

You did the MOM creature , and it was terrifically done...Id like to see you repop the mom wolfman...I think it will have just as much selling appeal as the creature..

Z
*


----------



## wolfman66

Zathros said:


> *Frank, *
> 
> *You did the MOM creature , and it was terrifically done...Id like to see you repop the mom wolfman...I think it will have just as much selling appeal as the creature..*
> 
> *Z*


If Moebius rePops the M.O.M Wolfman you can bet that buy a case of those gems!:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan

wolfman66 said:


> If Moebius rePops the M.O.M Wolfman you can bet that buy a case of those gems!:thumbsup:


I agree with Wolfie...that bad boy would FLY off the shelves!


----------



## wolfman66

deadmanincfan said:


> I agree with Wolfie...that bad boy would FLY off the shelves!


James it sure will if it got repopped!:thumbsup:


----------



## RedHeadKevin

*Cylon Centurion Q's for Moebius*

I had a couple thoughts about your upcoming Cylon Centurion kit, and I was wondering if I may offer a couple suggestions to the design folks at Moebius.

-On your Iron Man kit, Marvel pretty much dictated the pose of the kit, and I'm afraid it may have turned some people off. Did Universal do anything like that for your Centurion kit? 
- If they left the pose up to you, may I offer a suggestion to your design team: Wherever possible, design the parts in such a way that the joints fall on the robot's joints. Don't mold the leg as one big part. Mold the thigh/hip joint, then have a separate subassembly for the lower leg, and another for the ankle/foot. (Within reason, of course. I wouldn't expect the kit to have 500 parts.) I guess I'm just asking you to make it easier for the modeler to pose their Centurion. Trying to hack up Iron Man to re-pose him is heartbreaking on such a nice-looking model. The plastic was very thick and very hard, and those square joints... man.


----------



## wolfman66

Moebius any chance you are going to reissue the Rare MS Dracula and MS Hyde after the other three MS kits come out in Nove?


----------



## OzyMandias

Aren't Dracula and Hyde being released by Monarch?


----------



## wolfman66

OzyMandias said:


> Aren't Dracula and Hyde being released by Monarch?


That is a Big
*?*


----------



## starduster

How about a Cain robot from Robocop 2 ? this could be an awesome build, 
and how about some robots from other sci fi films ? Target Earth, from the movie GOG the two robots Gog and Magog, and the robot from Tobor The Great, Karl


----------



## Hunch

It would seem that any accurate models of Andersons UFO or SPACE 1999 would be a completely untapped market. Britain alone whould buy a boatload (if the boat went strait to Britain to avoid shipping fees).
AND ther is a new UFO movie in the works...


----------



## SVSocrates

*I would LOVE to see Moebius produce an new interior for the J2.*

My ideal product would use a smaller scale and sacrifice some "accuracy" in order to fit both an upper and lower deck properly into the hull. There was a drawing floating around the web a few years ago that accurately depicted what I would love to see.


----------



## fortress

I would like to see Moebuis do more car kits, a Green Hornet Black Beauty in a good scale
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang( Aurora Re-pop), New Knight Rider Mustang, Maybe some James
Bond vehicles Aston Martin DBS, Lotus Esprit for example. But for 2011 for God sakes please produce 
a LOG SPINDRIFT!!! It will sell, we've cried enough for it have we not.

fortress


----------



## wolfman66

What about reissuing the red baron skull?:dude:


----------



## Zombie_61

wolfman66 said:


> What about reissuing the red baron skull?:dude:


Assuming you're referring to Ghost of the Red Baron, there is a thread about the kit over on The Clubhouse forum where one of the members stated he contacted Revell and inquired about the possibility of a reissue, and that their response was something to the effect of, "Not any time soon, but you never know." Obviously, I have no idea whether or not this is true, but I hope it happens someday.

If we can convince Moebius Models and Tom Daniel to announce _they're_ reissuing the kit, Revell will probably have it on the shelves within the year.


----------



## Moebius

Zombie_61 said:


> If we can convince Moebius Models and Tom Daniel to announce _they're_ reissuing the kit, Revell will probably have it on the shelves within the year.


And that's probably why we won't announce something like this. Hate to do their work for them!


----------



## Zombie_61

"Once bitten, twice shy" eh? Smart man.


----------



## Mitchellmania

I still say Glenn Strange's Frankenstein from Abbott and Costello meet Frankein.
He was the monster icon of the 60's. Why is he forgotten?!


----------



## KUROK

1/32 Raptor from new BSG!


----------



## Tiberious

Seems to me that Sid & Marty Kroft stuff would make a good fit with Moebius kits....


----------



## kenlee

How about a Wagon Queen Family Truckster?


----------



## armymedic80

A close to 24 inch metal built-up LIS B-9 Robot with lights/phrases. Not something cheap like the ones Trendmasters put out like 1998.

A close to 24 inch kit of Star Trek original USS Enterprise

A big Invaders TV show alien space ship kit with an interior and aliens.


----------



## Paulbo

armymedic80 said:


> ...A close to 24 inch kit of Star Trek original USS Enterprise...


Probably better to ask Round 2 for that than Moebius.


----------



## John P

1/6 ED-209 from Robocop.
1/6 Huey, Dewey & Louie (set of all 3!) from Silent Running. With moving parts!
24" Valley Forge from same (or 36"?)
24" Sulaco from Aliens.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Fernando Mureb said:


> in *August*.
> 
> To the moderator: I wrote the lines below in *June*. Can I be insistent and irritant, and stay repeating my wish, at least, say, at each 3 month?
> My strategy is to persuade the team Moebius undertakes to accomplish my wish, at least to get rid of me.
> 
> ============================
> Quote:
> _Originally Posted by Fernando Mureb in *June*.
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> I wish a kit with a detailed lower deck of the Moebius Jupiter 2, in the same scale as the upper deck (BUT NO LOWER HULL).
> 
> The idea here is: in a crash site diorama the lower hull is always underground, and can't be seen. In this context, who cares about scales inconsistencies between the filming set and the J2 Hero?
> 
> The kit could come as a diorama with a cylindrical depression, inside witch the lower deck walls, quarters, laboratory, auxiliary control, galley, girders, robot magnetic lock and EVERYTHING ELSE, would be assembled (with enough room for lighting from every side and also from below).
> 
> Then, if you wanted a complete crash site diorama, you just had to put the upper hull of the Moebius J2 over the cylindrical hole of the "crash site kit".
> 
> I know that the LD area is bigger than the UD, but this could be easily solved with removables pieces of "land" to allow visual access.
> 
> Once more: Starseeker would be the best advisor on that.
> ============================
> _​


While it is allowed, I'll be pushy and annoying.


----------



## Dave Metzner

I'm wishing to hit the Power Ball Lotto myself! The odds are better of doing that than a lower level for Jupiter 2 from Moebius!
I Don't want to rain on anybodies parade here, but there is ZERO chance of Moebius producing a lower deck for Jupiter two! I'm sorry....if you want it, start scratch building it that's the only way I can see that you'll get it!


----------



## HabuHunter32

With the fantastic news and pics of horror hostess Elvira I cant help but hope someday we may see another horror/sci-fi host from Moebius in the future. Rod Serling I think would sell just as well as an Elvira ! Although getting one into the mass retailers may be problematic. I'm not sure Elvira is an easy fit into the mass market either so who knows. For the most part only us old guys remember either one of them ! Lol ! Great news from I-Hobby this year ! A lot of great new kits to buy next year ! Thanks again Frank and Dave !


----------



## Zombie_61

On the subject of "horror host" kits, Zacherley is long overdue.


----------



## Moebius

Fernando Mureb said:


> While it is allowed, I'll be pushy and annoying.


While it does sound cool, I don't see it ever happening. It's more of a playset than a kit idea, as the only way you could see it is to pull the upper hull and floor off. If we did the lower floor, then we'd have to do a crash site base adding more to the cost of it. It's just something left to the inventive modelers out there to scratch build.


----------



## John P

Did I mention Magnus, Robot Fighter? 
I just got the second issue, and it reminded me.


----------



## John P

Oh, and, for your next giant resin Conan - how about King Conan on his throne?


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Dave Metzner said:


> I'm wishing to hit the Power Ball Lotto myself! The odds are better of doing that than a lower level for Jupiter 2 from Moebius!
> I Don't want to rain on anybodies parade here, but there is ZERO chance of Moebius producing a lower deck for Jupiter two! I'm sorry....if you want it, start scratch building it that's the only way I can see that you'll get it!





Moebius said:


> While it does sound cool, I don't see it ever happening. It's more of a playset than a kit idea, as the only way you could see it is to pull the upper hull and floor off. If we did the lower floor, then we'd have to do a crash site base adding more to the cost of it. It's just something left to the inventive modelers out there to scratch build.


Okay. I give up. Thanks anyway. I'll do it myself. And no bad feelings at all. What you have done for us has been beyond what anyone could expect. :wave:


----------



## Steve H

OK, let me toss this into the ring.

With the recent announcement of the 1/128 Spindrift kit, there's actually some fun thinking going on about a 'fleet' of IA vehicles in a consistent scale.

So since there are people here with amazing math skill and ability, my question/idea is, would a 1/128 Jupiter II be something reasonable, or would it be too small to be a useful, desired kit? Could it be enhanced by the inclusion of the launch pad, or a crash site diorama base? Could more value be given to the kit by engineering the tooling to allow for building either the Jupiter II or the Gemini XII from the same kit?

Then someone can come out with a resin and photoetch little tiny Chariot...


----------



## Argonaut

I don't need a lower level on my J2 but it would be nice to have a J2 in 1/128
to go along with the FS and the forthcoming SPINDRIFT kit! Aside from IA I would also like to see a kit of PALADIN from HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL


----------



## Argonaut

I mentioned this in another forum but I'll go ahead and post it here as well.
How about a limited edition 1/1 scale reproduction of the SPINDRIFT? Lights,
bells and whistles ala the metal J2? Maybe with a plate of autographs from
the cast members included? I'd go for one in a heartbeat! :tongue:


----------



## RSN

FYI, a 1/128 Jupiter II would be 4 1/2 inches!


----------



## Steve H

Argonaut said:


> I mentioned this in another forum but I'll go ahead and post it here as well.
> How about a limited edition 1/1 scale reproduction of the SPINDRIFT? Lights,
> bells and whistles ala the metal J2? Maybe with a plate of autographs from
> the cast members included? I'd go for one in a heartbeat! :tongue:


Uhhhh, can't be done. 

The Metal J2 exists because it's amortizing the cost of the tooling for the plastic kit. If the plastic kit didn't exist there would be no metal display J2.

So what you're asking for is an even LARGER kit of a niche subject in a very iffy market, something that would have to be rendered as a plastic kit first and a studio scale plastic Spindrift? Probably $300. Then the 'completed display' that would likely have to retail at around $5000. 

(yes, I'm pulling numbers completely out of my butt. I wager I'm close however)

That kind of thinking killed Product Enterprises (remember when they went from making lovely, affordable toys of Gerry Anderson vehicles to 'prop replicas' that cost thousands of Dollars? Yeah, I wouldn't wish that on Moebius. Surprise! turns out there's not much market for a 'studio scale' display model of Commissioner Simmon's Eagle)


----------



## Boxster

I would love to see more nuBSG stuff from Frank and I hope he secures the license for the new BSG prequel series Blood and Chrome. I think we will be seeing more Viper, Raider, Cylon etc etc versions!!!

B


----------



## Boxster

Hey Frank,

Not talking about the old Judge Dredd movie but the costume/vehicle designs in that movie is still some of the best ever. Even the dump trucks looks fantastic.

However, a new Judge Dredd movie is in the works and I hope Frank will look into that to give us some serious kits. Thanks!

B



B


----------



## Seashark

1/128 Proteus.


----------



## Zombie_61

RSN said:


> FYI, a 1/128 Jupiter II would be 4 1/2 inches!


Perfect for my limited display space! :thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex

Seashark said:


> 1/128 Proteus.


Yep. I second that. (or even a larger version)


----------



## Aurora-brat

Seashark said:


> 1/128 Proteus.


If Frank keeps going with his 1/128 constant scale (so far the Seaview, Flying Sub and he just announced the Spindrift) adding the Proteus would be very cool! But that would be a different license. For now he just has Irwin Allen sci-fi vehicles.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

OK. So far we have 289 posts in this thread and 13,028 views. I would like to ask to Moebius, how many of the sugestions (wishes) placed here are seriously being evaluated, both tecnicaly and financially, to produce a medium-term kit commercially viable. 

If we can not get a straight answer, then this whole thread is nothing more than a pleasurable game. There is nothing wrong with that, but we just have to face the truth. :wave:


----------



## RSN

Fernando Mureb said:


> OK. So far we have 289 posts in this thread and 13,028 views. I would like to ask to Moebius, how many of the sugestions (wishes) placed here are seriously being evaluated, both tecnicaly and financially, to produce a medium-term kit commercially viable.
> 
> If we can not get a straight answer, then this whole thread is nothing more than a pleasurable game. There is nothing wrong with that, but we just have to face the truth. :wave:


Well, we are going to get the Spindrift that everyone was asking for, so I would say it has been worth the time and effort!


----------



## Moebius

Fernando Mureb said:


> OK. So far we have 289 posts in this thread and 13,028 views. I would like to ask to Moebius, how many of the sugestions (wishes) placed here are seriously being evaluated, both tecnicaly and financially, to produce a medium-term kit commercially viable.
> 
> If we can not get a straight answer, then this whole thread is nothing more than a pleasurable game. There is nothing wrong with that, but we just have to face the truth. :wave:


Straight answer: There hasn't been a single serious post that we hadn't considered BEFORE it was posted. Both Dave and I have had a list of possible subjects for years. Everything here had been evaluated at one point. I can't say what has been seriously considered, and as most of you know, there are only so many kts per year we can produce. I do read this post and follow the threads. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

RSN said:


> Well, we are going to get the Spindrift that everyone was asking for, so I would say it has been worth the time and effort!


That is true. 

Moreover, it would be very difficult to evaluate how many of those 289 posts could be classified as "serious."

My suggestion, repeated three times, may not be considered serious (I'm not complaining), since most fans of the Jupiter 2 appears not to have much interest in the lower deck (although many modelers have mounted this part of kit from Polar Lights).

Perhaps for this reason it is commercially unfeasible today.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Fernando Mureb said:


> OK. So far we have 289 posts in this thread and 13,028 views. I would like to ask to Moebius, how many of the sugestions (wishes) placed here are seriously being evaluated, both tecnicaly and financially, to produce a medium-term kit commercially viable.
> 
> If we can not get a straight answer, then this whole thread is nothing more than a pleasurable game. There is nothing wrong with that, but we just have to face the truth. :wave:





Moebius said:


> Straight answer: There hasn't been a single serious post that we hadn't considered BEFORE it was posted. Both Dave and I have had a list of possible subjects for years. Everything here had been evaluated at one point. I can't say what has been seriously considered, and as most of you know, there are only so many kts per year we can produce. I do read this post and follow the threads. Thanks for posting.


Thank you Frank and Dave.


----------



## Scorpitat

Ok..........since this is a "wish list", can I PLEASE add my wish for a scale model kit of a "GUNSTAR", and maybe a Zurian fighter, from that great sci-fi movie "The Last Starfighter"?

( I know it prolly will never be made, but hey, I CAN wish! )

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## Warped9

This is a wish list thread, right? Okay.

A Batman figure based on Neal Adams' drawings. I once saw an expensive statuette of something like this and would go nuts for an affordable kit of something similar. Ditto for Superman.


----------



## John P

Moebius said:


> Straight answer: There hasn't been a single serious post that we hadn't considered BEFORE it was posted. Both Dave and I have had a list of possible subjects for years. Everything here had been evaluated at one point. I can't say what has been seriously considered, and as most of you know, there are only so many kts per year we can produce. I do read this post and follow the threads. Thanks for posting.


Great minds think alike! :lol:


----------



## tracy.net

I would LOVE to see a moebius 1/8 glen strange frankenstein , A 1/8 karis mummy , how about a cool 1/8 barnabus colins , a 1/8 jack davis style frankenstein ! Any of these would fit in nicely with the original aurora monsters.


----------



## HabuHunter32

Christopher Lee Dracula and Peter Cushing Van Helsing are a couple of kits I'd like to see ! A certain board member here even has some great box art ideas for a Chris Lee Kit ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

A 3' TOS Battlestar Galactica.....I don't give a damm HOW big that is..I'll Find a spot for it!


----------



## RMC

what about a 1/32 scale VULTURE from salvage one ????

or a planet of the apes spaceship also in 1/32 scale ????????


----------



## HabuHunter32

How about some Dinosaurs Moebius ? Not prehistoric scenes repops like Atlantis is doing with the T-Rex but new more accurate sculpts say in 1/30 or 1/35 scale. Big enough to be detailed but not so big as to be uber expensive. I love all of the Prehistoric Scenes and have all of them but they are far from realistic. The Moebius touch on prehistoric subjects would bring a new level of affordable realistic dino's that have been missing from our hobby in plastic. Come on Moebius...give em a try ! 

BTW...Thanks for all of the great kits already on the way ! :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN

Heck, as long as we are dreaming here, how about a "King Kong" line. Kong with Ann on the altar, Kong with sailors on log, Kong vs T-Rex, Kong vs Pterodactyl, Kong breaking Great Wall, Kong on Stage, Kong vs subway train, Kong on Empire State Building. Any one of them would be welcome by me!!!! (These are all THE Kong from the 1933 original!)


----------



## John P

Agree with the dinos sentiment. I love looking at the realistic resin dino kits advertised in Prehistoric Times, but no way do I want to spend $300 a pop.


----------



## SUNGOD

Boxster said:


> Hey Frank,
> 
> Not talking about the old Judge Dredd movie but the costume/vehicle designs in that movie is still some of the best ever. Even the dump trucks looks fantastic.
> 
> However, a new Judge Dredd movie is in the works and I hope Frank will look into that to give us some serious kits. Thanks!
> 
> B
> 
> 
> 
> B




Halcyon did a styrene Dredd from the Stallone film but if the lawmaster bike and Dredd outfit is good from this new film then that would make a great kit.


----------



## SUNGOD

Warped9 said:


> This is a wish list thread, right? Okay.
> 
> A Batman figure based on Neal Adams' drawings. I once saw an expensive statuette of something like this and would go nuts for an affordable kit of something similar. Ditto for Superman.




I've seen that before and it would make a really cool Batman kit (or something very similar).


----------



## Boxster

SUNGOD said:


> Halcyon did a styrene Dredd from the Stallone film but if the lawmaster bike and Dredd outfit is good from this new film then that would make a great kit.


Yes, I have the Halcyon Sly Dredd kit. Its a nice kit and captured Stallone's features very well. 

I too, hope the designs for the new movie will be good enough for us to want to have plenty of models of!

B


----------



## Magesblood

beatlepaul said:


> A 3' TOS Battlestar Galactica.....I don't give a damm HOW big that is..I'll Find a spot for it!


it would be 3 feet long.

Batman looks way to build there. He's an average joe, not a bodybuilder. And you'd think all those muscles might be a hindrance rather than an asset.


----------



## Warped9

I wouldn't mind a _Cosmostrator_ model from _First Spaceship On Venus._


----------



## OzyMandias

That movie is in the public domain now. I downloaded a copy from the Internet Archive. At least there wouldnt be a licensing fee to pay. It is a sweet ship design.


----------



## JPhil123

*Moebius product suggestions for "Voyage TTBOS"*

Hello,

For those who lack the time or skill to light kits, how about a deluxe prebuilt Seaview (basically the same as the wonderful prebuilt display Seaview) with interior lights; nothing too fancy, just basic internal illumination, perhaps with a partial interior.
And/Or...

A prebuilt Sealab in scale with the prebuilt Seaview.
A prebuilt sea monster (like the Menfish monster)
Just thinking out loud. I can add light kits to a kit, but I'd sure buy a prebuilt lighted Seaview at a good price.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Zombie_61

Since Moebius is entering the car kit genre, how about the Bluesmobile? 

Or, to avoid having to deal with Universal's licensing fees, how about a '74 Dodge Monaco kit, and let the aftermarket guys handle the decals?


----------



## Steve H

OK, I've had a most bizarre idea suddenly pop into my head.

Down below is a thread called 'Question for Retailers' and it's a discussion of the Big Frankie kit. I have to be upfront, it's not my cup 'o tea but I know there's a love for it, a cultish aspect that has a life of its own, and passion should always be recognized and respected, so I do so. 

So, Big Frankie returns to much rejoicing. I think he's looks lonely.

Why not a Big Bride? Bride of Frankenstein, in the same style. 

Barring that, Big Wolfie. Big Drac. You see where this is going. 

But making the Bride gives options, if it doesn't sell that well the 'Big Uni Monster' concept can be put to bed without creating expectations for everyone's favorite getting made (and every Universal Monster has its booster), but if it takes off then others can be done.

Opinions?


----------



## mcdougall

kubhfd


----------



## Jafo

batman is NOT an average joe
I also would some nice dinosaurs kits that dont cost over $100


----------



## BronzeGiant

With Moebius foray into vehicles I'd vote for a 1950 Studebaker Bullet Nose. Plus a GOOD Auburn Boattail Speedster.


----------



## James Tiberius

NuBSG Pegasus


----------



## HabuHunter32

mcdougall said:


> 1313 Mockingbird Lane...The Munsters House!
> :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


What a great idea! Why didn't I think of that! Lol! 

New sculpt Barnabas Collins
Dark Shadows Old House
Big Seaview conversion to Movie/ 8 window configuration
Seafloor Base for the Big Seaview

Oh....Must stop typing.....:wave:


----------



## teslabe

beatlepaul said:


> A 3' TOS Battlestar Galactica.....I don't give a damm HOW big that is..I'll Find a spot for it!


I'm with you, 3' TOS and the new Galactica would be a dream come true and room's not a problem for me........


----------



## rukh316

James Tiberius said:


> NuBSG Pegasus


new to the site. Hope everyone's having a great holiday season. I agree with you 100% James, a NuBSG pegasus would be EPIC! I wouldn't mind seeing some other battlestar config. ala The Plan, but I don't want to seem greedy


----------



## rukh316

As long as we're all telling santa(the folks @ Moebius) what we want for Christmas, I would love to see the "metallicar" from Supernatural. I think it's time for a 4 door 1967 Impala. I generally don't work on many car models. but I would definitely wait in line for that one. Just not sure how big a demand there would be for it.


----------



## Boxster

BronzeGiant said:


> With Moebius foray into vehicles I'd vote for a 1950 Studebaker Bullet Nose. Plus a GOOD Auburn Boattail Speedster.


Wow, exactly what I would like too!

AND

MORE NuBSG kits. Stealthstar, Blackbird, Pegasus, Razor Raider..., just to name a few.

Thanks!

B


----------



## btbrush

One large vote for a 1/72 Nautilus. I know a disney license would take an act of GOD, but I can still wish. I've been saving my pennies for a Brodeen 31" resin Nautilus. What'dya think, Dave? Should I continue to save up or just be patient?
Bruce


----------



## falcondesigns

Better keep saving Bruce! Unless you know something we dont?Alex


----------



## btbrush

Hiya Alex,
Happy Holidays, mate. 
Well, I can still dream about the Nautilus. I'll sell the car and I can build by candlelight but just have to have heat this time of year, ya know.
Bruce


----------



## falcondesigns

We live in hope,my friend.Happy Holidays to you,miss you,guy.


----------



## Y3a

HO scale buildings and vehicles?


----------



## Y3a

How about a line of paints with Irwin Allen specific colors?


----------



## cbear

Another vote for a Pegasus:thumbsup:

Chuck


----------



## Magesblood

Bettie Page


----------



## Magesblood

Jafo said:


> batman is NOT an average joe


How is he not? Not like he's from another planet or got bit by a radioactive spider.


----------



## Mars - 1

There is a *SERIOUS* lack of Herman Munster models in plastic!!!!!!!!!!!


Look, I boldfaced, changed the font size _and_ underlined, this says "I mean it!"


----------



## Seaview

A 1/6 scale Robot B-9 from Lost In Space, and a 1/25 scale "Apple One" Diving Bell from Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea.


----------



## John P

BronzeGiant said:


> With Moebius foray into vehicles I'd vote for a 1950 Studebaker Bullet Nose. Plus a GOOD Auburn Boattail Speedster.


And I'll chime in with my first car - a 1965 Chevy Corvair Monza convertible. There's a hardtop kit out there, but mine was a ragtop with a 4-on-the-floor.


----------



## Zombie_61

^ AMT released that kit, but pulled it after Ralph Nader said it was "unsafe on any shelf."


----------



## John P

I actually have one built in the image of my old 'Vair with the top crudely sliced off, and a new one in the box to try again. But the wheels, engine and hood are wrong for the one I had.


----------



## rondenning

I'd go for a couple of 1/6 Robot B-9 kits!!!:thumbsup:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## wolfman66

*Monster scene question*

Any chance the Monster scenes Hyde and Dracula get repopped to complete the Original line of MS kits?:dude:


----------



## Boxster

Warmonger from IM and drones from IM2, same scale as Ironman kit!

B


----------



## liskorea317

rondenning said:


> I'd go for a couple of 1/6 Robot B-9 kits!!!:thumbsup:
> :devil:Ron:devil:


I'd get at least half a dozen, just like the PL kits and build him in all the configurations he had on the show!


----------



## blitzkrieg68

*Wish List For Moebius Models*

I wish that Moebius Models would build an accurate Jupiter 2 model based on our blueprints that will soon be published in our book.


----------



## RSN

blitzkrieg68 said:


> I wish that Moebius Models would build an accurate Jupiter 2 model based on our blueprints that will soon be published in our book.


Well, I guess it depends on how you define "accurate". The Moebius kit is about as close to matching studio blueprints, with sets and miniatures, as I need!!!!


----------



## fire91bird

RSN said:


> Well, I guess it depends on how you define "accurate". The Moebius kit is about as close to matching studio blueprints, with sets and miniatures, as I need!!!!


X2! I don't think any attempts at resolving the J2 interior with the exterior would make a more accurate kit. The Moebius one is just fine, thanks.


----------



## zike

rondenning said:


> I'd go for a couple of 1/6 Robot B-9 kits!!!:thumbsup:
> :devil:Ron:devil:


I'll buy a case.

The old Aurora kit is so far off that it can't truly be corrected. I love the old kit and I've built five or so of the PL repops but it's still bad. What's worse is that it is the basis for most LIS robots since then. The little Johnny Lightning diecast and the little Moebius bot that accompany the Chariot are the same design.

I'll buy a case of good B-9 kits and I'm not kidding.


----------



## Paulbo

blitzkrieg68 said:


> I wish that Moebius Models would build an accurate Jupiter 2 model based on our blueprints that will soon be published in our book.


You could do an accurate J2, or one based on the blueprints. Pick one - a J2 poked and prodded to include an interior is, by definition, not accurate to what was seen on screen.


----------



## Rondo

Might be commercial suicide but I'd like to see a model of Stingray from the Gerry Anderson series. I have the Lee kit and it's something but Moebius would surely do better. 

The series may not get much interest these days (or does it?) but in it's day Stingray, LIS and the Batman TV series fueled many a young boy's imagination. Sure the tech was questionable and the acting wooden (esp. Stingray) but these were fun adventurous shows.


----------



## Icarus

*Proteus*

I'd like to see a 16" or larger Proteus sub.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

Blitzkrieger, those are very nice drawings, and I plan on picking up a copy of your book.
However, there is absolutly no head room on either the lower deck or the fusion core deck, even by increasing the diameter of the ship from 60' diameter to your 96' diameter.
It's all imaginary anyway, so it's all good!


----------



## OzyMandias

The Aurora kit is great for nostalgia value. The most glaring error is the shape and scale of the legs and the waist plate. It makes the Robot look too square in the midriff. It's hard to correct without almost a complete do-over of the lower half of the kit.

The Masudaya vinyl and plastic 'kit' was closer to the mark, but still not bang on. Aside from the claws, it does represent the Robot in a more (but not completely) accurate light.

As for the Jupiter 2 with three decks, we all know there is absolutely no way that all that space would fit inside the hull. The image blitzkrieg68 posted is a very good shot at making it look right though. I'd leave it to the dedicated modeller to scratch build a three deck interior. I remember seeing it done with the PL kit once. The Moebius kit has got more than enough detail for me...


----------



## John P

Space: 1999 Hammerhead in 1/48, with cockpit and landing gear, and decals for all the Wildcards.

The Wasp (Ms Janet Van Dyne, of Marvel's Avengers) in that killer black and yellow wasp-pattern body suit she wore towards the end. In 1/6, with wings. And a second kit of her in 1/12, with wings. And another in 1/24...


----------



## Seaview

1/48 scale Spindrift (it's been a while since I mentioned it). :tongue:


----------



## zike

OzyMandias said:


> The Aurora kit. ...It's hard to correct without almost a complete do-over of the lower half of the kit.


And the torso shape is completely wrong as it's molded as a straight sided barrel when the real B-9 torso has a pronounced taper. It can't be corrected. In other words, the top half of the kit also requires a complete do-over.

The Aurora/PL robot is made up of parts that resemble the B-9. The finished product is unmistakably the B-9. But none of those parts is close to accurate. If they were at least correctable, it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## John P

1/6 or 1/8 ED-209 from Robocop.


----------



## Seaview

1/1 scale Space Pod.


----------



## Paulbo

Seaview said:


> 1/1 scale Space Pod.


Lost in Space or 2001: A Space Odyssey? I'd take either one :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

Paulbo said:


> Lost in Space or 2001: A Space Odyssey? I'd take either one :thumbsup:


 
:hat: BOTH! :hat:


----------



## sg-99

Buck Rogers....Moebius style!.....I'm just saying:thumbsup:


----------



## John P

sg-99 said:


> Buck Rogers....Moebius style!.....I'm just saying:thumbsup:


Repop the Monogram Thunder Fighter? I'd love it! But I'd like to see them add landing gear and, especially, a pilot. And if that sells okay, another kit of the 2-seater.


----------



## LGFugate

It's been mentioned once, but frequency equals desirablility, so:

Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5...

Please?????!?!?!?!?!

Larry


----------



## Seaview

LGFugate said:


> It's been mentioned once, but frequency equals desirablility, so:
> 
> Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5 Fireball XL5...
> 
> Please?????!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Larry


A minimum of 18" long, my preferance being 24" long. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

***********?


----------



## John P

Patrick MacNee as John Steed, and Diana Rigg as Emma Peel.
And since every resin Emma Peel has her in the cliche black leather catsuit, I'd love for a styrene kit in one of her many other catsuits - the magenta/blue one, the burgundy/ochre one, the blue one with the yellow stripe...


----------



## Scorpitat

*Question for Moebius*

Dear Moebius,
anyone looking into, or any chance Moebius might score the rights to making any models from the TRON license? God knows you guys could do justice to a model of a recognizer, a light cycle, and a few other ships/vehicles from the movie. 

I know Disney tends to be anal with their stuff, but figured I would ask if anyone ever considered trying. Thanks in advance for reading this.

Sincerely,
Scorp. 

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## RSN

I would love to see a Christopher Reeve Superman, Moebius style! With the great likeness of Bela, I couldn't imagine Chris in better hands!


----------



## John P

Big Olivia Wilde!


----------



## starduster

How about giving us models from the movie Sky Captain ? even though this movie bombed at the box office doesn't mean those robots could be made and the space ark would be a great kit, and how about a 1:1 scale model of the ray gun from the movie ? thanks. Karl


----------



## SUNGOD

starduster said:


> How about giving us models from the movie Sky Captain ? even though this movie bombed at the box office doesn't mean those robots could be made and the space ark would be a great kit, and how about a 1:1 scale model of the ray gun from the movie ? thanks. Karl




Don't know about Tron but I'd love to see those cool retro robots from Sky Captain too. I doubt Moebius would do them though but Pegasus might be more likely as they've done the Space Ark etc. I'd love to see more retro robots other than Robbie or the B9. Could be bit of an untapped market.


----------



## djnick66

Isnt there a thread for these requests already?


----------



## Scorpitat

Well, I wasn't asking about ALL model kits with this tread. I was simply curious about the TRON license, and it seems to have gone off track. 

Sorry for any confusion, but I just wanted to know if Moebius ever considered pursuing this line at all.

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## Moebius

I can't really comment on what we've tried to get licensing on, but Disney is notoriously tough to get anything done with.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

Moebius said:


> I can't really comment on what we've tried to get licensing on, but Disney is notoriously tough to get anything done with.


Which is why there's never been a _20,000 Leagues_ movie_ Nautilus_, or so I understand it.


----------



## John P

Here's a (probably pointless) thought - I have a 1/12 Tamiya kit of the Lotus 7, which was the car owned by the main character in "The Prisnoner." I would LOVE a 1/12 figure of Patrick McGoohan in his #6 guise to stand next to his car. If I ever get around to building the car.


----------



## Y3a

Whiteraven_2001 Says: "Which is why there's never been a 20,000 Leagues movie Nautilus, or so I understand it."


Which Movie? The nautilus has been modeled by Comet, and many others. Some as big as several feet in length and with interiors. I have both a Comet vacuform kit and a larger solid resin one about 16" long. I haven't seen the "Extraordinary Gentleman" version yet. Several models even exist of TV show versions and ones derived from the Verne Story itself.


----------



## Paulbo

I think he means "which is why there's never been a (MASS MARKET, LICENSED, STYRENE) 20,000 Leagues (DISNEY) movie Nautilus".

The ones you mention are either a) unlicensed, b) not styrene, c) not from the Disney movie, or d) all of the above.


----------



## Rob P.

I'd really like to see an "Aurora" style kit of Bela Lugosi's Igor character from Son, and Ghost of Frankenstein. And ANY of the female vampires from the old movies, be it one of Draculas wives from the 1931 version to Dracula's Daughter to the one in Mark of the Vampire. And done in such a way as not to embarass one of my boys in front of his mother should they want to build one too.

Rob


----------



## HabuHunter32

Has there been any thought on the new Green Hornet film? I saw one of the stunt cars on Spike TV's Power Block last weekend and the new film is useing 66 Imperial's Just like the TV series! The new cars look great and I would love to see Moebius get the licence on both the new film and the classic series! The old Aurora/Polar 1/32 kit is more of a toy and it would be great to have a 1/25 quality kit from Moebius. Figures of the Hornet and Kato would be great as well.


----------



## James Tiberius

More BSG!


----------



## Solium

Not adding anything new but I think its "time" for that Moebius LIS Robot.


----------



## John P

^Seconded! In 1/6, please!


----------



## tracy.net

Would love to see moebius do a fluffy from creepshow....a uncle creepy and cousin ernie.... frankenstein vs the wolfman... A killer 1954 godzilla as we dont have a great one in plastic...the legend of boggy creek monster would be good since round 2 has cancled the bigfoot kit. Ahh endless posibilitys!


----------



## Zombie_61

HabuHunter32 said:


> Has there been any thought on the new Green Hornet film? I saw one of the stunt cars on Spike TV's Power Block last weekend and the new film is useing 66 Imperial's Just like the TV series! The new cars look great and I would love to see Moebius get the licence on both the new film and the classic series! The old Aurora/Polar 1/32 kit is more of a toy and it would be great to have a 1/25 quality kit from Moebius. Figures of the Hornet and Kato would be great as well.


+1. The Black Beauty in the new film is _gorgeous_--nearly identical to the Imperials used in the '66 television series, but updated slightly to look a little sleeker and more streamlined.


----------



## SUNGOD

HUEY, DUEY AND LUEY from SILENT RUNNING

Popular robots amongst sci fi geeks and people would most probably buy all 3 of them even if it's the same robot with subtle changes.


----------



## DiceCaller

While bigger is usually better. Sometimes display space becomes an issue. I would love to see the Viper Mk II and the Viper Mk VII in 1/48.

Add to this;
Cylon Raider
Starfurry
Hammerhead
anything from Avatar


----------



## Rondo

The upcoming Chrysler 300 and Hudson Hornet give me hope that one of these cars could get the same treatment.

1953 Cadillac Eldorado










1949 Cadillac Sedanette


----------



## JAT

I've kinda always wished someone would come out with a Wells-accurate interpretation of the War Machine. Pegasus does a very nice large scale version that can be lit up, and a number of folks are doing some really nice dios around them. If I remember correctly, there was enough information in the narrative yet still plenty of room for interpretation of a 100 foot walking machine-maybe something like 15 inches tall. I know Moebius does great quality work, would like to see what their imaginations could come up with.


----------



## SUNGOD

JAT said:


> I've kinda always wished someone would come out with a Wells-accurate interpretation of the War Machine. Pegasus does a very nice large scale version that can be lit up, and a number of folks are doing some really nice dios around them. If I remember correctly, there was enough information in the narrative yet still plenty of room for interpretation of a 100 foot walking machine-maybe something like 15 inches tall. I know Moebius does great quality work, would like to see what their imaginations could come up with.





Me too!


----------



## JAT

I've actually been playing with the idea, though I've no experience or skill at this type of thing, of scratch building a Martian walking war machine out of metal parts, possibly electrical and plumbing supplies, surplus store items, things like that.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Would love to see small scale Jupiter 2 similar to the newly released Spindrift.


----------



## Zombie_61

Opus Penguin said:


> Would love to see small scale Jupiter 2 similar to the newly released Spindrift.


+1! Moebius' current Jupiter 2 is arguably the best kit available of the ship, but my limited display space keeps me from owning one.


----------



## kenlee

A Saucer from the invaders would be nice, 10 to 12 inches in diameter with an accurate profile, interior and clear parts for lighting. I was always disappointed with the Aurora/Monogram version, I don't think I ever completed one of these that I have bought over the years, mainly because of the size and inaccurate profile.


----------



## JAT

kenlee said:


> A Saucer from the invaders would be nice, 10 to 12 inches in diameter with an accurate profile, interior and clear parts for lighting. I was always disappointed with the Aurora/Monogram version, I don't think I ever completed one of these that I have bought over the years, mainly because of the size and inaccurate profile.


 Agreed, would love to see a Moebius take on this, maybe with a figure or two for scale, possibly even manning that tripod weapon inside the landing gear. I actually liked the old Aurora but wasn't very demanding on the details. Thought the bell of the saucer was about right, but there was no taper to the upper structure and the whole undercarriage was way too shallow. As with the Jupiter 2 they've done, not sure how they could work in a lower deck ( possibly a clear deck between? ). Seems like there would be plenty of room for interpretation as well on the interior, as so little was ever revealed. Add in one or two open hatches underneath, flush mount or recess those upper lights and away we go.


----------



## kdaracal

Solium said:


> Not adding anything new but I think its "time" for that Moebius LIS Robot.


I'd pay top dollar for it. And top dollar for a bigger Spindrift


----------



## auroralover

As a new member I'm not sure of everything that was done in the past, but I've been educating myself by exploring the modeling threads and I'm finding the dioramas pretty exciting so how about a diorama of Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing as Dracula/Van Helsing, or a cool dinosaur fight (TRex VS. Triceratops?) or a repop (I think i got that right, repop means re-issuing?) of Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein, or my personal fave, Lee Meriwether and the Colonel and Scientist desperately working the controls in front of that terrifically designed Time Tunnel to get Tony and Doug back. Whew! Sorry, I'm new, I know there's a 1,000 reasons why not, but thanks for letting me vent. (Some of the above ideas came from other posts, so thank you for those, I don't know how to include quotes yet, so I apologize for seconding your fantastic ideas and not crediting you!)


----------



## auroralover

Last night I was thinking about the model kits out there and it struck me that in the 40+ years since I was last interested, in some ways there hasn't been as much change as I would have thought. For instance, I see that the new Superboy or Wonder Woman kits are pretty much the same as they were when I put them together all those years ago. Then I thought wouldn't it be great if the companies that are bringing out the old kits were able to add to them, like offering supplemental parts that I could buy, say, at a later date, put together and add on to the original. For instance, Moebius could manufacture Wonder Woman's invisible plane. You could put it together as a separate piece or you could add it to her original kit for a larger and more interesting scene. I think Superboy could use another super pet or two to help him out. I would think long time modelers would enjoy the opportunity to make something old new again, and the creativity of taking something that was done and coming at it from a whole new perspective. Thanks.


----------



## SUNGOD

auroralover said:


> As a new member I'm not sure of everything that was done in the past, but I've been educating myself by exploring the modeling threads and I'm finding the dioramas pretty exciting so how about a diorama of Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing as Dracula/Van Helsing, or a cool dinosaur fight (TRex VS. Triceratops?) or a repop (I think i got that right, repop means re-issuing?) of Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein, or my personal fave, Lee Meriwether and the Colonel and Scientist desperately working the controls in front of that terrifically designed Time Tunnel to get Tony and Doug back. Whew! Sorry, I'm new, I know there's a 1,000 reasons why not, but thanks for letting me vent. (Some of the above ideas came from other posts, so thank you for those, I don't know how to include quotes yet, so I apologize for seconding your fantastic ideas and not crediting you!)





I don't know if you're aware but there is actually a dinosaur diorama with T Rex vs Triceratops (plus a few other dino's) made by Tamiya a few years back.


----------



## JeffG

A 1/6th scale B-9 Robot (rubber arms and treads?). PLUS the aftermarket lighting and photoetch guys could have a field day!


----------



## armymedic80

A large scale "Invaders" spaceship from the 1968 TV show would be nice to see. Before they make our world, their world.


----------



## auroralover

SUNGOD said:


> I don't know if you're aware but there is actually a dinosaur diorama with T Rex vs Triceratops (plus a few other dino's) made by Tamiya a few years back.


I kind of figured. I will check that out, thanks.


----------



## laserman

I'd like to see a 1:6 scale LIS B9 robot that with some aftermarket help could be lite up and maybe some limited animation done for the waist and arms. The 12" LIS figures I have need some company :tongue: 

A larger Spindrift perhaps if the sales for the small one do well. 

Another thought...how about remakes of some of the classic 60's Japanese model Sci Fi vehicles and spaceships from producers such as Paramount models, IMAI, Midori, etc.... Those space tanks and spaceships with firing missiles were awesome!!


----------



## Antimatter

8 windoiw Seaview.


----------



## Seaview

1/6 scale B9 Robot. And a 1/48 scale Spindrift.
(Runs and hides).


----------



## John P

Larger, 1/144 scale 2001 Orion with proper cockpit contours, window frames, and the proper panel-lines finely scribed.


----------



## Arronax

I really don't care what Moebius does next as long as:

* It's accurate - unless it's repop and then there's not a lot you can do.

* It's a recognizable scale - unless it's a repop, etc.

* It's relatively inexpensive. I like smaller models and aren't they easier to sell? I'd buy a 1/128th scale Spindrift for $16 over a 1/35th scale Spindrift for $160 (estimated) any day.

* It's profitable to Moebius. I want them to stay in business.


----------



## SUNGOD

John P said:


> Larger, 1/144 scale 2001 Orion with proper cockpit contours, window frames, and the proper panel-lines finely scribed.




Most probably won't happen but that would be nice!


----------



## Tuneup350

how about these
Last Starfighter, Gunstar and 1/12 or 1/8 pilot
Nautilus, both Disney and LXG
Dragons from various fantasy films, one of those licenses must be available
Farscape stuff
Firefly stuff


----------



## John P

Repop of the Monogram Buck Rogers starfighter, plus a pilot figure (Buck or Wilma, or both for a choice!), and landing gear.


----------



## JPhil123

Opus Penguin said:


> Would love to see small scale Jupiter 2 similar to the newly released Spindrift.


Hello,
I would like a smaller Jupiter 2 at that scale as well. And, since this is only a suggestion list, how about these products:
- Smaller Jupiter 2 and crash site base
- Prebuilt/prepainted LIS robot (essentially the one Moebius has now, but prebuilt like the Moonbus and Seaview) for those who cannot built models for one reason or another, or who would buy one anyway.
- Fuel barge F12 and mini-Jupiter 2; maybe a kit that is 12 inches in diameter
- Jupiter 2 accessory model kit set for those who might also want to build up a Jupiter 2 in a crashsite setting (containing multiple items in scale to the 18 inch Jupiter 2); a force field projector, hydroponic garden, table and chairs, weather station, sonic washer, mineral drill and refiner unit, and other camp equipment)
- 12 inch Invaders Saucer from "The Invaders"

Jim


----------



## Seaview

The Cavorite Sphere from "First Men In The Moon".


----------



## John P

Seaview said:


> The Cavorite Sphere from "First Men In The Moon".


With full interior!


----------



## Richard Baker

I am surprised nobody has come out with an accessory set for the J2 crash site dios yet.
Not everyone is building it with gear down and the types of things to be included would be a natural for PE & resin.


----------



## JPhil123

Richard Baker said:


> I am surprised nobody has come out with an accessory set for the J2 crash site dios yet.
> Not everyone is building it with gear down and the types of things to be included would be a natural for PE & resin.


Hi, 
In addition to items I listed in my prior posting, you could have hydroponic garden tables, the main table and chairs with the sun cover they used at the beginning of the first season, and even other types of various machines or equipment. Lunar Models marketed a pretty fair equipment set which I purchased years and years ago. It took time but built up to be fairly nice. I scratch built a little weather station to go with it, and some tables and chairs. I guess its just one of those things that Moebius, or even the aftermarket folks, figure would be too mundane to market as a kit.
Jim


----------



## SUNGOD

Tuneup350 said:


> how about these
> Last Starfighter, Gunstar and 1/12 or 1/8 pilot
> Nautilus, both Disney and LXG
> Dragons from various fantasy films, one of those licenses must be available
> Farscape stuff
> Firefly stuff




There *is *a styrene kit of the LXG Nautilus.


----------



## rogue2

A BSG Raptor in Scale with their Viper kits. I'd get about 3-4 of those


----------



## Boxster

Tron, I like most of the vehicles in the movie. Please give us lightable 1/8 Lightcycles!

B


----------



## kenlee

How about a 1/128 Jupiter 2 - Gemini 12 combo? Both versions of the ship with a vac-formed crashsite base and accessories that can be used to re-create either the "No Place to Hide" crashsite or the series crashsite. 
Hey, one can dream!


----------



## RB

SUNGOD said:


> There *is *a styrene kit of the LXG Nautilus.


Well, there is IF you can find it! Here's hoping Wave reissues both LXG kits for the tenth anniversary!


----------



## Spider90210

In line with the Spiderman and Green Goblin models, how about some new Sculpts in a sort of Aurora Idiom? I'd love to see more action scenes done with styrene, not just the same Aurora mold repops, I know you can get some of these in Resin and such, but an affordable 1/8'th scale new superhero sculpt would be awesome. Batman, Captain America, a whole slew of Avengers for next years movie, hell, a movie accurate Cap and Thor from this year even.


----------



## mr spindrift

OKAY...Here's a new idea...The spaceship from POTA? Buildable in two versions? AND maybe the Proteus???


----------



## mr spindrift

BTW...The window recesses are still missing in the Moebius Mini Spindrift...I'm making ones now. Maybe paragrafix would do some? The ones on the Aurora/PL kit never lined up correctly...Fixing that too.


----------



## aeryn43

*Here's a shot in the dark!*

How about tackling some classic british Sci Fi?.
A nice Anastasia from Eagle's Dan Dare maybe........:thumbsup: or anything from any Gerry Anderson shows...Fireball XL5, Suercar, Stingray etc.


----------



## Seaview

The Fireball XL-5 is an excellent idea! There is currently on the market a very nice 16" resin kit from Monsters-in-motion, but an injection molded styrene kit in 1/72 scale would be awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

I've got the MiM Fireball, but I haven't had the nerve to start it yet - the mold halves were so misaligned that any attempts to sand the fuselage seams will result in a egg-shaped cross-section with all the detail sanded off.


----------



## miniature sun

That's bad news John...can you not get a refund?
Failing that can you scratchbuild the fuselage from a section of tubing then use the rest of the kit to detail it?


----------



## Zombie_61

miniature sun said:


> That's bad news John...can you not get a refund?


From Monsters In Motion???


----------



## John P

Zombie_61 said:


> From Monsters In Motion???


Not to mention I bought it 15 years ago!

And the fuselage isn't a simple tube. It tapers.


----------



## ZRAD

*Mad Barber & Mad Dentist + Whoozis Series*

PPPPPPPPLLLLLLLEEEEEEEAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSEEEEEE :freak:


----------



## GordonMitchell

I'd like to see a decent size Fireball XL5 also or maybe a large scale Junior,I still have my Lyons Maid/Kitmaster give away from the 60's,I was able to strip it and rebuild it when Comet Miniatures were selling resin and metal copies in 92-94,I only needed new decals and Tony kindly obliged a set free of charge(I know its not like Tony for those that know him)but you cant fault the Gerry Anderson designs,so come on moebius some cult brit stuff next the license cant be that expensive now surely...lol
Gordon M


----------



## bigetone7

*Movie 1/128 Seaview ( Original Eight (8) Windows )*

Confirmed by Culttvman! this version of the Movie and First T.V. season to be released by Moebius this fall or so....? this and round2 up coming release of the 1/350 original Star Ship Enterprise in 2012 make a modelers day complete!


----------



## Solium

I just thought of a great subject. The Fleischer Studios animated version of Superman! Yeah I know, in my dreams.


----------



## Droogie

1/144 Proteus
1/32 Spindrift
1/32 'Planet of the Apes' spaceship


----------



## Mark Dorais

PLEASE...A larger scale Spindrift based on the hero miniature (with downward tapering sides which flow into the shape of the teardrop intakes).....which is seen in ALL the action scenes with the miniature in the series....including the flying scenes!!!, all the promo pictures of the miniature with Deanna Lund, comic books, boy holding the ship ie. viewmasters etc. etc. etc. PLEASE NOT another based on the full scale set or blueprints:wave:....we already saw that done with Lunar's offering. :wave: P.S. If you would deign to view...my Spindrift Build at the Irwin Allen News network


----------



## ZRAD

*Seaview Motion Picture 1/128 scale Plastic Model Kit*

Another version ? enough already.:freak:


----------



## rowdylex

Large scale Viper, 1/18 scale. Would love to get the Quantum Mechanix one with the fancy dradis, but $1500 smackaroos, no thanks.


----------



## BronzeGiant

ZRAD said:


> Another version ? enough already.:freak:


That's the way I feel about Lost In Space subjects....ENOUGH ALREADY!!:freak::freak:


----------



## liskorea317

BronzeGiant said:


> That's the way I feel about Lost In Space subjects....ENOUGH ALREADY!!:freak::freak:


Agreed..but not until they release an accurate 12" robot!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JPhil123

liskorea317 said:


> Agreed..but not until they release an accurate 12" robot!!:thumbsup:


I actually agree about non-Lost In Space subjects in the sense that there are other interesting possibilities for model kits. Oh, my favorite is LIS, but I said what I said because while there are still a few cool vehicles from the show that would be interesting kit subjects (a Gemini XII, a Fuel Barge, the Derelict, etc.), there is virtually no chance that they will ever be made. And in this economy, taking chances on even one kit that most would consider on the fringe is an even bigger risk than it might be in good times. I can't blame Moebius at all for passing on them.

An accurate 12 inch robot would be nice. And, I would love to see some new classic kits (generally speaking, I mean some classic rockets and saucers, maybe a new "Invaders" UFO which has been discussed, and so on.


----------



## liskorea317

JPhil123 said:


> I actually agree about non-Lost In Space subjects in the sense that there are other interesting possibilities for model kits. Oh, my favorite is LIS, but I said what I said because while there are still a few cool vehicles from the show that would be interesting kit subjects (a Gemini XII, a Fuel Barge, the Derelict, etc.), there is virtually no chance that they will ever be made. And in this economy, taking chances on even one kit that most would consider on the fringe is an even bigger risk than it might be in good times. I can't blame Moebius at all for passing on them.
> 
> An accurate 12 inch robot would be nice. And, I would love to see some new classic kits (generally speaking, I mean some classic rockets and saucers, maybe a new "Invaders" UFO which has been discussed, and so on.


All those suggestions you made do make sense! I'm waiting for an accurate robot mainly because I've lived with the Aurora kit for over 40 years and a bigger accurate model would be nice. But Moebius has been coming out with kits that are just dynamite. They do the research about what would sell, so I'll just wait and see what happens. They are the experts after all. And they have such a variety of kits, something for everyone. I'll just have to be patient! I too would love a bigger Invaders Saucer as well!


----------



## darkwanderer

Hmm. I thought I'd posted this before, but I can't locate it... So, here I go again.
Haunebu I - 25 meters dia.
Haunebu II - 23 meters dia. (sometimes referred to as an Adamsky UFO)
Haunebu III - 71 meters dia.
Haunebu IV - 120 meters dia.
The above should be royalty free as I doubt anyone will claim them.
And from the upcoming movie "Iron Sky" which can probably had for a song as it's from a small company,
Haunebu XVII
1/48 for all above would be nice, but the Haunebu IV was supposed to be 120 meters in diameter and I don't know how much larger the Haunebu XVII is, so 1/72 instead?


----------



## JPhil123

liskorea317 said:


> All those suggestions you made do make sense! I'm waiting for an accurate robot mainly because I've lived with the Aurora kit for over 40 years and a bigger accurate model would be nice. But Moebius has been coming out with kits that are just dynamite. They do the research about what would sell, so I'll just wait and see what happens. They are the experts after all. And they have such a variety of kits, something for everyone. I'll just have to be patient! I too would love a bigger Invaders Saucer as well!


Thanks for your response. I think all manufacturers generally want to make successful kits at the best price, and the research you mention is at the crux of any decisions made about future model kits. But one thing I have posted at least once before is the fact that those of us who are true LIS-kit fans and who want to see more kits need to speak up on this board, and maybe on similar ones, with postings expressing interest in such kits. Lack of visible interest in such kits (for example, for a Fuel Barge or a Derelict kit) could be being misunderstood. It may be assumed that consumers think they are on the fringe when at least some are not. Maybe it won't matter, but maybe it will on some. It would be terrific to see that accurate B9 model as well. But even if no other LIS kits were to come out, Moebius stands out as the one manufacturer who gave Lost In Space models top treatment.
Jim


----------



## JAT

JPhil123 said:


> Thanks for your response. I think all manufacturers generally want to make successful kits at the best price, and the research you mention is at the crux of any decisions made about future model kits. But one thing I have posted at least once before is the fact that those of us who are true LIS-kit fans and who want to see more kits need to speak up on this board, and maybe on similar ones, with postings expressing interest in such kits. Lack of visible interest in such kits (for example, for a Fuel Barge or a Derelict kit) could be being misunderstood. It may be assumed that consumers think they are on the fringe when at least some are not. Maybe it won't matter, but maybe it will on some. It would be terrific to see that accurate B9 model as well. But even if no other LIS kits were to come out, Moebius stands out as the one manufacturer who gave Lost In Space models top treatment.
> Jim


 How about a partial Derelict interior kit for the 18" Jupiter to sit within, as a diorama, with the "crystalline power source" hanging about? Probably too huge to fit anywhere, and a lack of market.


----------



## JPhil123

JAT said:


> How about a partial Derelict interior kit for the 18" Jupiter to sit within, as a diorama, with the "crystalline power source" hanging about? Probably too huge to fit anywhere, and a lack of market.


Everything starts with an idea. Your suggestion might turn out to be too large, but maybe a smaller scale derelict and mini-Jupiter 2 would be the right. Lunar Models put out such a kit in the 1980s. The Derelict was perhaps 8 inches long with a tiny Jupiter 2 and a base. It was too small, but it built up to be an interesting kit. A Derelict at 18 inches length and with an in-scale J2? _Nobody_ would buy that.


----------



## liskorea317

JPhil123 said:


> Everything starts with an idea. Your suggestion might turn out to be too large, but maybe a smaller scale derelict and mini-Jupiter 2 would be the right. Lunar Models put out such a kit in the 1980s. The Derelict was perhaps 8 inches long with a tiny Jupiter 2 and a base. It was too small, but it built up to be an interesting kit. A Derelict at 18 inches length and with an in-scale J2? _Nobody_ would buy that.



You never know what some of the after market guys may decide to produce. The recent release of the Voyage diving bell is literally the "Raft" from the same named episode from LIS without the balloon, and a few doo hickeys here and there. So maybe some 3rd party producer will make limited run kits for the many different LIS ships that were featured over the years...except of course the hillbilly ship from season 1


----------



## JAT

liskorea317 said:


> You never know what some of the after market guys may decide to produce. The recent release of the Voyage diving bell is literally the "Raft" from the same named episode from LIS without the balloon, and a few doo hickeys here and there. So maybe some 3rd party producer will make limited run kits for the many different LIS ships that were featured over the years...except of course the hillbilly ship from season 1


 One that I remember thinking was a pretty cool design (and that I now realize was simply parts from other designs cobbled together) was a glass domed one-man ship that was involved in a war between two individuals. I believe Penny had to choose sides, one of which was none too great to look at. Think the ship even had little pirate ship canon mounted on board. That could make for an interesting model and, depending on size, a neat diorama.


----------



## HabuHunter32

JAT said:


> One that I remember thinking was a pretty cool design (and that I now realize was simply parts from other designs cobbled together) was a glass domed one-man ship that was involved in a war between two individuals. I believe Penny had to choose sides, one of which was none too great to look at. Think the ship even had little pirate ship canon mounted on board. That could make for an interesting model and, depending on size, a neat diorama.


The episode with the glass dome on top that you mentioned is from the second season "The Golden Man" Mr Keema vs the giant Frog headed fellow! :wave:


----------



## Seaview

HabuHunter32 said:


> The episode with the glass dome on top that you mentioned is from the second season "The Golden Man" Mr Keema vs the giant Frog headed fellow! :wave:


 
It was also used in the Time Tunnel episode featuring the "Soviet Time Tunnel" in 1955.


----------



## Droogie

007 strapped to a table about to be cut in half by the dreaded "industrial laser". That iconic 'laser table' from the movie GOLDFINGER was a beautifully stylized piece of set design. Corgi did a small one in the mid 60's but to do a larger one (maybe 1:18 or 1:12) at a nice scale would be very cool.


----------



## ERVysther

I'm all for things like a Christopher Lee Dracula...but my specific requests?

1. A really good Heath Ledger Joker - I have seen NONE out here, save for the Hot Toys stuff and that is WAY out of my price range...

2. A continuation of the Universal Monsters line....great stuff - very curious to see who comes after the Bride...(let's go for someone like Chaney's Phantom or Hunchback or March's Mr. Hyde...yeah, yeah, I know that's not Universal but that is a rare character for this sort of thing...)

3. Godzilla - let's see something like the version in GMK or maybe Godzilla 2000? Just a thought.

Just my two cents....


----------



## Solium

Droogie said:


> 007 strapped to a table about to be cut in half by the dreaded "industrial laser". That iconic 'laser table' from the movie GOLDFINGER was a beautifully stylized piece of set design. Corgi did a small one in the mid 60's but to do a larger one (maybe 1:18 or 1:12) at a nice scale would be very cool.


What was the dialog? 

"You expect me to talk?"
"No Mr. Bond I expect you to die!" 
:lol:


----------



## JAT

Solium said:


> What was the dialog?
> 
> "You expect me to talk?"
> "No Mr. Bond I expect you to die!"
> :lol:


 Iconic, I like this idea a LOT! Also, how about Gort standing over Klaatus body in the ships control room?


----------



## RMC

SPINDRIFT in 1/32 scale....."I know its been said before but I had to put my 2 cents in


----------



## BatToys

It would be a nice touch to have the Green Lantern kit wrapped in cellophane in the Aurora gift wrap style.

Some Men's colonges like Issey Miake still use cello wrapped exactly like Aurora.

So the cello machines still exist. I guess it depend if the Chinese factory can get their hands on one and the cost.


----------



## kdaracal

*Big B-9*

This has also been said ad nausea, but I truly think a larger scale B-9 robot would do well in the market. I want a big Spindrift pretty bad. And I am grateful for Moebius doing the little one. But people don't really have an emotional attachment to the Spindrift, like they do the Robot. 

I think the Robot would sell surprisingly well, if made at the proper scale and accuracy. You don't see people lining up for a 1:1 scale Spindrift, but people will pay $25,000 for a life-size B-9.










I think folks that don't even build models would want one built for them. Corporate execs would want one in their office, and what not. Just imagine the photo etch, lighting and sound possibilities! Maybe I'm dreaming, but I got to wonder! I hope Moebius considers this! :wave:


----------



## John P

^Amen, brother!


----------



## SteveR

Sealab III, please!


----------



## sorlaegoldie

Would love to see them release the old revell Flash Gordon and Martian kit. saw one two weeks ago in a comic store near the Florida Mall but it cost to much. Has anyone ever done a resin copy?


----------



## dreadnaught726

*Why not the Nautilis?*

After looking at this years Hallmark Christmas ornaments I noticed that they are doing the Nautilis. There really has not been a decent kit of this sub other than a very pricey resin version. I think this would be an excellent compliment to the Seaview since they are both iconic movie subs. I'm sure I am not the first to mention this but I think if there's enough interest, Moebius might consider it. Of course one of the reason it has not been done yet may be that old demon liscencing rights but it probably is worth looking into. Any thoughts or interest?


----------



## Ductapeforever

It all boils down to Disney authorizing the license to some company with the big bucks who can afford it. In other words, it's expensive.


----------



## Richard Baker

Disney is all about marketing characters- vehicles as rarely considered. They did produce a Nautalus replica which got limited distribution through the Disney Stores, but was sold out almost immediately and they never did another production run.
Airfix was going to produce one- it was to be about ten inches long. It was mastered but never made in styrene, there is a resin and white metal kit based on this available. I have one and it is great. The resin castings and parts breakdown are for styrene- even has the registration pins cast in the hull halves.
I think Moebius could make a perfect replica of this subject, I hope they consider it. With the economy right now I do not expect a lot of kits which are not in high demand, but in a few years all of that can change.


----------



## RMC

Disney probably has some deal worked out with HALLMARK....
HALLAMRK probably had to mak a certain amout of characters before it could do the nautilus.....plus HALLMARK is much bigger than MOEBIUS,even though moebius would have most likely done a more accurate job !


----------



## Bwain no more

I believe the Nautilus licensing is very similar to the 1966 Batmobile, with designer Harper Goff taking the George Barris role. As for the Airfix kit, I believe it was issued in styrene back in the '60s as a premium for (IIRC) an ice cream company.
Tom


----------



## dreadnaught726

Oh thats right, Disney. I forgot. You would have better luck selling ice to an eskimo than successfuly negotiating a fair liscencing deal with those money grubbers. Never mind!


----------



## John P

Well, Pegasus is doing a pretty good looking Nautilus, though it's not the Disney design. That's actually good enough for me.


----------



## dreadnaught726

I did not know that!


----------



## btbrush

From what I've heard, Disney is worse than Lucasfilms for licensing. And I did plug the Nautilus just after designing the Seaview. Had the exploded view and parts count done already. I think that was close to the 50th anniversary. I would have no problem spending $150 for a styrene Nautilus. There would be more and bigger tools (molds) than were used for the Seaview, though. But they could still be running them when the next anniversary roles around. But we can wish and rant all we want, it still boils down to licensing. And if you have to pay 20% royalties, it ain't gonna fly. It's really sad, I think. But things could change. I still believe in Santa Clause and Obama, so fingers and toes will remain crossed.


----------



## dreadnaught726

If you still believe in Santa Clause and Obama, then there is no hope of ever seeing this kit made, ever!


----------



## Ductapeforever

dreadnaught726 said:


> If you still believe in Santa Clause and Obama, then there is no hope of ever seeing this kit made, ever!




At my age, I'm still suffering from buyers remorse on both personages!


----------



## jbond

It's a good thing nobody's brought politics into this...


----------



## djnick66

Actually there was some good discussion here about a potential Disney Nautilus wayyyy back. It was said that the licensing was not the huge bugaboo that people make it out to be (no worse than say Paramount, DC or Marvel Comics, etc.). It seemed at that time that Moebius was at least entertaining the thought of such a kit. 

Airfix tooled a plastic Disney Nautilus but it was never released. A test shot of it was, however, used as the basis for the Comet minatures kit.

I have this resin kit and its very very good

http://nautilusdrydocks.com/Brodeen16.html

While not cheapy cheap its in the ball park price wise with the big Seaview kit, Jupiter 2, and a lot of other models (Tamiya's P-51 for example).


----------



## GordonMitchell

Bwain no more said:


> I believe the Nautilus licensing is very similar to the 1966 Batmobile, with designer Harper Goff taking the George Barris role. As for the Airfix kit, I believe it was issued in styrene back in the '60s as a premium for (IIRC) an ice cream company.
> Tom


Your mistaking that for Fireball XL5 for Lyons Maid in the early 60's and it was Kitmaster for Airfix(modern knowledge and I still have my original(restored and i can provide pics...lol)half crown(2/6d) plus six wrapers model that my dad built for me as I was only six,the Nautilus was anounced in a 1990 catalogue(approx) just before Airfix after a long and succesful history went to the administartors which was a shame,Comet Miniatures issued the resin kit after an attempt with a vacuform supposed 1/144 scale model and I believe are still selling it allthough not at 90's prices,however there are company's selling different scales of this sub so why not Moebius,I reccomend you check out Nautilus drydocks which is an excellent site for this sub and manned by enthusiasts(hope I spelt that right..lol)I personally would like to see a plastic kit of the Nautilus and a bit bigger than the Airfix model (which I have an original test shot)allthough stunning for the size, think Moebius after their recent track record with vehicles would be well siuted for this project,
I had a custom replicas 60" version of this vessel and due to personal reasons had to let it go before I could do any work on it and I still regret it,I first saw this craft in an educational promo at 6 yrs old and it was after a Disney wild life film you'll remember them somebody was allways telling you what the bear or racoon was going to do next...lol,but afterwards there was a trailer for Disney World in LA and it showed the Nautilus going into a waterfall and also the Pirates of the Carribean ride starting with a shot of the Peter Pan Pirate ship which Revell issued(and still available as a glow ghost ship),I'm sorry guys a 50 something with a reasonable memory is reminising,
GO FOR IT FRANK WE WANT A DECENT SIZED PLASTIC KIT OF THE DISNEY NAUTILUS
cheers,Gordon M:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobj812

Well, let's hope the Hallmark ornament sells out and that makes someone take notice. I went to my local store and ordered it and they'll pull one for me on October 8th - I've missed out on some I've wanted before (like Robby the Robot) and there was no way that I was going to miss the Nautilus. I would prefer Moebius to make a kit - a big, honking giant kit, but would just love to see an affordable one some day. I may order 16 inch resin one someday, but for now I'll have to be satisfied with my vacuform Comet one.


----------



## razorwyre1

y'know guys, i think asking frank for this is really a case of "preaching to the choir". im sure if its feasible, he'll do it. 
bear in mind that you can probably add about 3 or 4 zeros to the number of sales of the best selling model kit to approach the numbers of even the poorest selling hallmark ornament.


----------



## btbrush

Aye, and that's the rub. Profit is the bottom line, if you want to stay in business. I wonder how many Seaviews were actually sold, whether it even paid for the tooling. You're looking at some major bucks to produce a 31" Nautilus. But I'm sure it would outsell the Seaview 5-1. And you'd always have the tools. Imagine years from now getting repops of a 31"er. 75th Anniversary Nautilus anyone?


----------



## Richard Baker

btbrush said:


> Aye, and that's the rub. Profit is the bottom line, if you want to stay in business. I wonder how many Seaviews were actually sold, whether it even paid for the tooling. You're looking at some major bucks to produce a 31" Nautilus. But I'm sure it would outsell the Seaview 5-1. And you'd always have the tools. Imagine years from now getting repops of a 31"er. 75th Anniversary Nautilus anyone?


I think a kit half that size in styrene would sell well. Big kits are nice to a lot of builders, but I have not bought the big Seaview because I simply have no place to display it. I am even going to ahve to bash my 1/350 Refit into a destroyer for display. For a highly detailed subject 18" is just about right. 
If you want to sell a lot of kits, make it a size that can do it justice and also most of the people can find shelf space for.


----------



## falcondesigns

I have to agree.I had the 31" kit and the 50th anniversary Disney sub that was about 24" I think.While working on a big sub is great,the two footer was a perfect size for this.


----------



## Wbnemo1

howdy all

Hi Bruce, small world ehh
Hi falconDesigns

the 50th boat is 22 1/4" long at 1/96 scale...I think the whole Disney Nautilus situation is tied up in red tape as it were....But I did pre-order 5 Hallmark boats and working on a few diff scales of my own as well..

Will


----------



## btbrush

Hey Will,
I was just going to say that if ( dare I say "when") anyone decides to do a plastic Nautilus, they should check with the guys at nautilussubmarine.com and in particular Scott Brodeen and Bob Martin. Much contoversy over details and these guys would be the right source. Would have to be many extra parts to get the detail much more easily done in resin. But where there's a Will (sorry)......


----------



## rhinooctopus

*New kits for Moebi to do.*

I haven't gone thru all the pages of this thread, but I'd like to see a re-issue of the old (60s) "Beatles" kits.


----------



## RMC

I too would like to see the BEATLES kits from the 60s done again........

BUT,....how about this one : THE FIBERWEED VAN FROM CHEECH AND CHONG it was in the movie "UP IN SMOKE"


----------



## bigetone7

*Aurora SEALAB III 1/96*

This is a another hard to find kit and few were released in 1970. It would be awesome in re-release. the MPC Pilgrim Observer and the AMT Leif Ericson kits were also in the same catagory. It had super detail and are a collectors trophy now.


----------



## Zombie_61

RMC said:


> BUT,....how about this one : THE FIBERWEED VAN FROM CHEECH AND CHONG it was in the movie "UP IN SMOKE"


That, and the "ice cream" truck from _Nice Dreams_. Unfortunately, given the extremely slim odds of either kit being produced, I think kitbash/scratchbuild are our only options.


----------



## fortress

Mark Dorais said:


> PLEASE...A larger scale Spindrift based on the hero miniature (with downward tapering sides which flow into the shape of the teardrop intakes).....which is seen in ALL the action scenes with the miniature in the series....including the flying scenes!!!, all the promo pictures of the miniature with Deanna Lund, comic books, boy holding the ship ie. viewmasters etc. etc. etc. PLEASE NOT another based on the full scale set or blueprints:wave:....we already saw that done with Lunar's offering. :wave: P.S. If you would deign to view...my Spindrift Build at the Irwin Allen News network


Ditto! Ditto! with that request Mark! Also I would love to see Moebius 
pick up the License to produce the 2009 U.S.S. Enterprise, the U.S.S.
Kelvin and the Vulcan Jellyfish. Also The Time Tunnel Complex.

fortress


----------



## JPhil123

fortress said:


> Ditto! Ditto! with that request Mark! Also I would love to see Moebius
> pick up the License to produce the 2009 U.S.S. Enterprise, the U.S.S.
> Kelvin and the Vulcan Jellyfish. Also The Time Tunnel Complex.
> 
> fortress


I'd love to see a larger Spindrift, even if it was not viable to do one in exact scale with the Moebius Jupiter 2 for one reason or another. But it would still be great to see a couple more "Lost In Space" kits (some cool figures, the Fuel Barge for instance) or another kit or two from "Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea" (such as the generic Sea lab often seen in the series, and a couple of monster figures; maybe the creature from "The Menfish" episode).

I often wonder if any additional prebuilt kits are planned? If so, I wonder if a prebuilt Spindrift (using the new Moebius kit) be a good seller? Maybe one that could have a pop-off top to see the little interior or maybe even to add lights - aimed at collectors or those who cannot build model models, or who lack the time to build one?

Jim


----------



## John P

A 1/48 Spindrift would still be a nice size!


----------



## Seaview

A 1/35 Spindrift would be my prefer...UH OH!!! :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## John P

:lol:


----------



## fortress

I wonder how many times do you beat a dead horse that you
realize it's dead and you have a serious issue on your hands....
This subject is talked about and talked about....wait a min!

Maybe just maybe, it's a pretty good idea!


Naaaa It's just a dead hosre with you holding the club.

That's what they think of anyone who wants this kit....Really!

fortress


----------



## JPhil123

fortress said:


> I wonder how many times do you beat a dead horse that you
> realize it's dead and you have a serious issue on your hands....
> This subject is talked about and talked about....wait a min!
> 
> Maybe just maybe, it's a pretty good idea!
> 
> 
> Naaaa It's just a dead hosre with you holding the club.
> 
> That's what they think of anyone who wants this kit....Really!
> 
> fortress


Even if some repeated ideas or discussions ultimately go no place, I've always had the belief that the concept of "green lighting" is a terrific one. Even if a larger Spindrift or other "Lost In Space" vehicle or figure kits are just not viable from a profit/business perspective at this point in time, as we discuss them (or other model ideas) I always hold out the hope that one idea might trigger a better idea. Maybe one kit suggestion might ultimately result in a new different kit. Or, maybe someone building an existing model might be inspired to do something completely different with a planned build. This kind of thinking is 'pie in the sky' I know, but there is always a chance that one idea might lead to another. Who knows for sure? I guess it depends on who's participating in the discussion and who's listening.

Jim


----------



## fortress

*Will there be a time for the "TIME TUNNEL"?*

Moebius Models has as of late really been doing a great job
bringing the modeling community a wide selection of modeling
subjects, where there seems to be a grand interest is in subjects
from Irwin Allen's classic T.V. show Voyage To The Bottom Of
The Sea and Lost In Space. 

With the exception of Land Of the Giants, the only subject left
is the show THE TIME TUNNEL, Now I know it was a short lived
show but it was for the period pretty darn good. Great cast, 
incredible sets and pretty good stories.

Now I can't rememeber but I think that I read Moebius Models
was in the future planning to do a kit offering based on the Time 
Tunnel T.V. Show, so if anyone has anything to share or comments
about the show in general, this is the thread you have get on.

This is ALL ABOUT THE TUNNEL!:thumbsup:

Almost picked up this resin version from John. F. Green but alas....No!
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...98AC305D4967BB89EB404A1EC&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR


fortress


----------



## RMC

john green has been out of biz for years......how long ago was this pic taken ?


----------



## Richard Baker

I remember the old reference Moebius had about a planned Time Tunnel kit. Of course that was before the economy tanked, disposable income dried up and mega kits like the J2 did not sell as well as expected.
I hope they do make one- while it was not as big a series as other Irwin Allen creations, it had some great moments. IIRC they did 'Cowboys & Aliens' first too.


----------



## auroralover

Time Tunnel, for a 10 year old at the time, was the coolest, maybe matched by The Invaders. The John Williams theme, the two handsome scientists/buddies traveling through the mysterious corridors of time, gorgeous Lee Meriwether as the lady scientist who showed at least a LITTLE more gumption than the typical powerless worried woman who stayed at home role, that INCREDIBLE setpiece of the Time Tunnel itself, seemingly stretching into infinity (and beyond! haha) . . . . yes, in retrospect kinda tedious and repetitive, but so 60's. With all the kits out there through the years, has no one ever ever done anything with this show? 

I never got into Quantum Leap, but always thought what a great show could be made of the three of them meeting at some important time point. Of course you've got to have Sam and Lee (what's her scientist name?) flirt at some point, and there would have to be misunderstanding and conflict, and just think what some wonderfully creative designer could do to the Time Tunnel! Well, no harm in dreaming, maybe it's time for a new time traveling show. . . . and for a creative new model kit.


----------



## PF Flyer

I liked Time Tunnel as a kid, too. Still get a kick out of the old episodes, though the "history" in them is, at best, hit or (mostly) miss when it comes to getting the facts right. I always thought the "future" episodes were better, like the one where they ended up on a spaceship ten years in the future headed for Mars.


----------



## Richard Baker

In one of the DVD collections from the original series included a new pilot for a 'The Time Tunnel' series that never sold. They reworked it to an epic scale and had time paradoxes changing current day without most people noticing the differences- like 'Sliders' the alternate Earths were just a few details off nad the Time Tunnel project was attempting to fix things.


----------



## flyingfrets

I liked the concept of "Time Tunnel" more than I liked the series, but I really enjoyed what I saw of the rebooted pilot online several years ago. Guess there were enough genre series running at the time & they just decided not to take the chance. Too bad...


----------



## Richard Baker

I guess since the Time Tunnel thread has been moved and folded into the Wish List thread it is no longer an intended subject (as announced by Moebius so long ago) but just another dream...


----------



## Paulbo

Richard Baker said:


> I guess since the Time Tunnel thread has been moved and folded into the Wish List thread it is no longer an intended subject (as announced by Moebius so long ago) but just another dream...


I don't think one can make that assumption since Moebius has nothing to do with the adminiatration of this forum ... on the other hand that doesn't mean that one CAN make the assumption either.


----------



## Tim Nolan

A transparent hull for the Jupier 2.........:thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens

*Proteus injection mold tooling from resin kit?*

Okay, so everyone would like to see Moebius make a high-quality, super-accurate, injection-molded styrene _Proteus_, right?

A highly accurate and detailed 1/48th scale _Proteus_ kit now exists, thanks to our friend *Drewid142* dba Crow's Nest Models. Let's leave the legal issues (licensing, royalties, etc.) aside for the moment. From a strictly technical standpoint, could tooling costs be reduced by starting from Drewid's master patterns or the digital files that were used to make them? Or would that not be feasible?


----------



## Old_McDonald

Hey guys, been reading this thread for a while and have to say there are a lot of good ideas here. I'd like to post my wishes for your consideration though these are "borderline" scifi kits.

1) 1/32 Airwolf
1/32 Blue Thunder (I missed it the first time around from Monogram).
1/32 'Aliens' drop ship from the Sulaco.

I like em/ big as Moebius has been making models thus far.


----------



## Dave P

scotpens said:


> From a strictly technical standpoint, could tooling costs be reduced by starting from Drewid's master patterns or the digital files that were used to make them? Or would that not be feasible?


No. The cost of the steel tooling has nothing to do with the source of the master pattern.


----------



## Aurora-brat

*I dream of...Spindrift!*

I know this is gonna sound funny, but last night I dreamed that Moebius released a 1/32 scale Spindrift companion to its Flying Sub. And it was beautiful!

I know Frank has said no but I have NEVER had a model kit dream before...


----------



## Paulbo

Golly, never heard that before. (Not that there aren't many posts about that in the thread concerning this kind of post.)


----------



## Seaview

Regarding Franks' knowlege of the desire for a "big Spindrift", I am reminded of Spock's last line in "City On The Edge Of Forever";
"He knows, doctor, he knows."


----------



## Ductapeforever

Seaview said:


> Regarding Franks' knowlege of the desire for a "big Spindrift", I am reminded of Spock's last line in "City On The Edge Of Forever";
> "He knows, doctor, he knows."






Logical deduction ! Well said !


----------



## RSN

If Frank thought he could make a profit producing a large scale Spindrift, he would make it. He is in the business to make money....not lose it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

He as even admitted to wishing he had one himself, so that says a LOT about his very wise business savvy.
In the meantime, we can always dream.


----------



## RSN

Seaview said:


> He as even admitted to wishing he had one himself, so that says a LOT about his very wise business savvy.
> In the meantime, we can always dream.


I dream that one day I will build ALL the Moebius kits I have in my closet, but he keeps making more!!


----------



## Hunch

Aurora-brat said:


> I know this is gonna sound funny, but last night I dreamed that Moebius released a 1/32 scale Spindrift companion to its Flying Sub. And it was beautiful!
> 
> I know Frank has said no but I have NEVER had a model kit dream before...


You dream about models too, huh? Sad isn't it?


----------



## John P

I dream about Jessica Alba. :shrug:


----------



## Matthew Green

I haven´t read the previous postings but my wishlist would be since we got Green Lantern to team with the previous listings of Superman batman and robin that we get another one. Flash seems like the obvious guy to do next.


----------



## fhdavid52

Old_McDonald said:


> Hey guys, been reading this thread for a while and have to say there are a lot of good ideas here. I'd like to post my wishes for your consideration though these are "borderline" scifi kits.
> 
> 1) 1/32 Airwolf
> 1/32 Blue Thunder (I missed it the first time around from Monogram).
> 1/32 'Aliens' drop ship from the Sulaco.
> 
> I like em/ big as Moebius has been making models thus far.


I would vote for an AIRWOLF model.


----------



## Radiodugger

OK, I got one!

And yeah, a 1/35 or 1/32 scale Spindrift would be nice! However, I got my Spindrift fix in the 1/128 scale! Thank you, Moebius! 

A separate, 1/35 scale Jupiter 2 lower level! No, it won't fit inside. No problem. But how about modeling the lower level set? All the greebles and whatsits, and a clear viewscreen with sliding crash doors?

The model would be displayed on its own base. I've always wondered where Dr. Smith's quarters were. There were just so many staterooms.

Doug


----------



## Larry523

Radiodugger said:


> The model would be displayed on its own base. I've always wondered where Dr. Smith's quarters were. There were just so many staterooms.
> 
> Doug


And therein lies one of the biggest problems with such a kit. There were not enough staterooms to accommodate all of the people (not the mention the Bloop) on the J2. Would you base the kit on the actual set on the sound stage, or on some idealized representation? Do you include the one-episode-only power core third-level? Or the storeroom the size of a mini-warehouse from the same episode? I think no matter what Moebius did with such a kit, there would be considerable griping and moaning about their design choices. Your best bet is to scratch-build it the way you think it should be. I've seen a few attempts by various people. All were clever, creative, and generally well-done, but none of them could solve all the problems and contradictions. I still say the Jupiter 2 was designed and built for Alpha Control on the planet Gallifrey under a secret contract...


----------



## JPhil123

Larry523 said:


> And therein lies one of the biggest problems with such a kit. There were not enough staterooms to accommodate all of the people (not the mention the Bloop) on the J2. Would you base the kit on the actual set on the sound stage, or on some idealized representation? Do you include the one-episode-only power core third-level? Or the storeroom the size of a mini-warehouse from the same episode? I think no matter what Moebius did with such a kit, there would be considerable griping and moaning about their design choices. Your best bet is to scratch-build it the way you think it should be. I've seen a few attempts by various people. All were clever, creative, and generally well-done, but none of them could solve all the problems and contradictions. I still say the Jupiter 2 was designed and built for Alpha Control on the planet Gallifrey under a secret contract...


I think that the depth of the Jupiter 2's lower hull and the obvious issue of Dr. Smith's stateroom (or really Major West's, as I think we only see one glimpse of it in the first season) cannot be explained away. To me, a Tardis explanation is funny but not the answer. I will say that storage seemed at least within the realm of _possibility _in the beginning. Even the chariot was assembled and disassemble for storage. And we will never know quite the extent to which writers in the 1960s envisioned that space equipment might become modular by 1997. The Jupiter 2 at least deals with issues better than the Gemini XII. Even if the Gemini was abandoned (as planned in the original pilot), equipment storage, supply storage, and sleeping arrangement remain a problem.

The problem with the Jupiter 2 really starts when you add the space pod, the huge telescope seen in the second season, the power core, tennis equipment, Badminton sets, cash registers and other items that plausibility is strained further.
Jim


----------



## Radiodugger

Larry523 said:


> And therein lies one of the biggest problems with such a kit. There were not enough staterooms to accommodate all of the people (not the mention the Bloop) on the J2. Would you base the kit on the actual set on the sound stage, or on some idealized representation?


Hmmm, good point. Man, they really screwed this up didn't they? I guess I'd have to take creative license... 



Larry523 said:


> Do you include the one-episode-only power core third-level? Or the storeroom the size of a mini-warehouse from the same episode?


I forgot about that! ROFLMAO!! Ha haa! Good one Larry! :tongue:



Larry523 said:


> I think no matter what Moebius did with such a kit, there would be considerable griping and moaning about their design choices. Your best bet is to scratch-build it the way you think it should be. I've seen a few attempts by various people. All were clever, creative, and generally well-done, but none of them could solve all the problems and contradictions.


Yep! I totally agree! Thank you for making this clear. I know exactly what you mean. 



Larry523 said:


> I still say the Jupiter 2 was designed and built for Alpha Control on the planet Gallifrey under a secret contract...


Bwah-ha ha hah! ROFL! I love it! Thanks again! :wave:


----------



## Radiodugger

JPhil123 said:


> I think that the depth of the Jupiter 2's lower hull and the obvious issue of Dr. Smith's stateroom (or really Major West's, as I think we only see one glimpse of it in the first season) cannot be explained away. To me, a Tardis explanation is funny but not the answer...equipment storage, supply storage, and sleeping arrangement remain a problem...
> Jim


That's right! Major West's stateroom! Ha! They wouldn't let him room with Judy, eh? Bummer. ROFL! Tardis? Bigger inside than out? I don't know, that may be a partial answer.

Supposedly we have discovered how to compact open space, through dimensional manipulation...amazing volumes of space can fit into a small area. This was discovered in 1995, and was incorporated into the Jupiter 1. The Jupiter 2 was built with advances in this technology. Tardis indeed! :thumbsup:

Hey, I know I'm reaching here! Gotta come up with something plausible! Ha!

Doug


----------



## SUNGOD

MIG 31 FIREFOX.......seeing as we're getting (or have got) other vehicles from 1980s films like Blade Runner, Airwolf, Mad Max etc


----------



## Larry523

Radiodugger said:


> Bwah-ha ha hah! ROFL! I love it! Thanks again! :wave:


Glad I was able to give you a little chuckle Doug! My good deed for the week is done. I see that we're about as far apart as two people can be and both still be in the U.S. Gotta love the 'net!

Aloha!

Larry :wave:


----------



## Radiodugger

Larry523 said:


> Glad I was able to give you a little chuckle Doug! My good deed for the week is done. I see that we're about as far apart as two people can be and both still be in the U.S. Gotta love the 'net!
> 
> Aloha!
> 
> Larry :wave:


Aloha to you as well, Larry! "Far apart" is relative. Look how close we all are here! Yes, the 'net is amazing...


----------



## Captain Han Solo

The Nostromo from "Alien".


----------



## Radiodugger

YES! The Alien movie models! Nostromo, the refinery, the Drop Ship, the APC, The Space Jockey, plus scads of other stuff that Horizon attempted. I had the vinyl Nostromo model, and it wasn't bad. Over the years, the vinyl warped and mishaped, and was useless.

Love to see what Moebius could do!


----------



## John P

Yes, a 1/48 drop ship! Then I wouldn't have to unbend my Alfred Wong kit, which has warped and sagged in its box over the years.


----------



## SUNGOD

Radiodugger said:


> YES! The Alien movie models! Nostromo, the refinery, the Drop Ship, the APC, The Space Jockey, plus scads of other stuff that Horizon attempted. I had the vinyl Nostromo model, and it wasn't bad. Over the years, the vinyl warped and mishaped, and was useless.
> 
> Love to see what Moebius could do!




I can't think of anything worse than a vinyl Nostromo.


----------



## John P

SUNGOD said:


> I can't think of anything worse than a vinyl Nostromo.


A vinyl Valley Forge?

A vinyl Discovery?

A vinyl Cygnus?


----------



## SUNGOD

John P said:


> A vinyl Valley Forge?
> 
> A vinyl Discovery?
> 
> A vinyl Cygnus?



You've changed my mind.


----------



## armymedic80

Aurora Penguin


----------



## BatToys

*To Bob Plant re: Munsters Door*

Hi Bob,
How about for the Munster's House model, there is a lever that pushes a figure of Herman smashing through the door like on the opening credits?

A lever similar to the Addams Family House ghosts?


----------



## Paulbo

Why post a question to Bob Plant when this is a Moebius Models forum and the kit is going to be by Moebius Models? So far as I know, Bob Plant has nothing to do with MM.

EDIT: I have just been informed that I don't know what I'm talking about. Please ignore the above post.


----------



## BatToys

To clarify, Bob Plant now works at Moebius. I met Bob at iHobby Expo and he's very patient talking with fans and appreciative of fans. Great guy who is certainly a welcome addition at Moebius.


----------



## RMC

who is BOB PLANT ? ........or is it Robert Plant of led zepplin......lol


----------



## John P

He's a PLANT, I tells ya, a PLANT!


----------



## Guy Schlicter

Bob Plant used to work at Round 2 and I guess he's now at Moebius Models.


----------



## iamweasel

Thats what happens when folks just rush to point out peoples boo boos.


----------



## John P

iamweasel said:


> Thats what happens when folks just rush to point out peoples boo boos.


No it isn't! 


Oh, wait...


----------



## g_xii

Either way, this is a "suggestion". Any ideas where it should go???

Anyone? Anyone???

Never mind. I'll fix it.

--Henry


----------



## Rondo

The Moebius Hudson Hornet is currently under my knife (still...sigh) and it has a nice set of hood hinges and supports to display the hood open. The rub is that if you use them, you can't close the hood to enjoy the Ruebenesque lines of the car. It occured to me that if there were two hoods in the kit, you could set one up with hinges and the other for closed situations. I believe that the chrome scoop was optional (or was it?) and I'd be OK if there were only one of them. 

Of course it's always easy to wish for more in the box but I believe this would appeal to a lot of builders. If not an extra hood in every box, perhaps a streamlined process for obtaining an extra?


----------



## Paulbo

iamweasel said:


> Thats what happens when folks just rush to point out peoples boo boos.


Yes, the person acknowledges that he made a boo boo in pointing out a boo boo and the world moves on. (Kettle, black?)


----------



## John P

Boo Boo? But, Yogi!


----------



## Seaview

Moving back to the topic at hand, working on the Green Lantern kit, it occurs to me that we still have a couple of DC heroes that would make fine subjects; the Flash and Aquaman.
In time, we could have every member of the Justice League Of America protecting our book shelves! :hat:


----------



## scotpens

John P said:


> SUNGOD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of anything worse than a vinyl Nostromo.
> 
> 
> 
> A vinyl Valley Forge?
> 
> A vinyl Discovery?
> 
> A vinyl Cygnus?
Click to expand...

A Trek TOS U.S.S. _Enterprise_ with vinyl nacelles? 



John P said:


> He's a PLANT, I tells ya, a PLANT!


An intellectual carrot? The mind boggles!


----------



## BatToys

BatToys said:


> Hi Bob,
> How about for the Munster's House model, there is a lever that pushes a figure of Herman smashing through the door like on the opening credits?
> 
> A lever similar to the Addams Family House ghosts?


The door could have an jagged outline of Herman that opens as the figure is pushed through it. 

Figures of the rest of the family inside the house?

Would also like to see the brick gate.


----------



## gnukuf0001

Bought your Fabulous Hudson Hornet Mr Moebius... impressive! 

How about a 1960 Chrysler 300 for you next car
and
Something from Army of Darkness for your next figure (Bruce Campbell, or the leader of the army of the dead would be cool)


----------



## John P

Of all my cars, the two I'd love to have models of are: 1965 Corvair Monza convertible, stick shift; and a 1977 Mustang II Ghia with sports suspension.

AMT did a '65 Corvair hardtop (which I cut the roof off), but it ain't the same.


----------



## MightyMax

I don't know if this has been mentioned in the previous 37 pages or not. I think Moebius should do a TOS Battlestar Galactica and make it big like the Seaview!


Max Bryant


----------



## RMC

i think moebius shoud do a large scale spindrift and proteus


----------



## SUNGOD

scotpens said:


> A Trek TOS U.S.S. _Enterprise_ with vinyl nacelles?
> 
> 
> An intellectual carrot? The mind boggles!



My Art Asylum Enterprise has vinyl nacelles (well the tips anyway).

Seriously though..............I think it's time for an Alien Nostromo in all plastic. I was really disappointed when I found out the old Halcyon one was made of vinyl.


----------



## jbond

*Silent Running Drones--my bad*

Posted this in the wrong place--how do I delete this thing?


----------



## Solium

Damn, I thought this was a Moebius announcement!


----------



## SpaceCrawler

Solium said:


> Damn, I thought this was a Moebius announcement!


I wish, that'd be cool. I'd like them in large scale though (like 1/6).

Sean


----------



## SUNGOD

Solium said:


> Damn, I thought this was a Moebius announcement!




Me too.


----------



## StarshipClass

How about some four-door versions of classic automobile model kits?

If you want to do a police version or a family version as I've wanted to, all I seem to find--for the far greater part--are the two-door versions.

Oops! Sorry! Just realized I'd posted something similar to this request before. Anyway, I still think it's a great idea!


----------



## packard400

*Some Suggestions*

Here are some automotive ideas:

Production Cars
(1) 1955 Packard 400 2DR Hardtop
(2) 1971 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham
(3) 1965 Chrysler Imperial
(4) 1971 Buick Riviera Boattail
(5) 1957 Continental Mark II

Concept Cars
(1)1962 Ford Seattle-ite XXI
(2)1969 Alfa Romeo Carabo
(3)2003 Cadillac Sixteen

From the 1964 World's Fair Futurama II
(4)1964 GM-X Stiletto
(5)1964 Firebird IV
(6)1964 Runabout

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Zombie_61

Or a 1974 Dodge Monaco kit...y'know, so those of us who wish and so desire could finally build the Bluesmobile. I'm just sayin'... :dude:


----------



## John P

Hey, how about the Deathmobile from Animal House? The kit could be the stock Continental plus conversion parts. (The aftermarket guys can do the cake).


----------



## Night-Owl

And now for something completely different. How about a model of the Aurora factory at 44 Cherry Valley Road. We've had kits of the Addams famiily house, the Bates house and the Munsters coming soon; so why not a kit of where the classic Aurora kits came from.


----------



## kenlee

I still want the Family Truckster from the movie "Vacation"


----------



## HabuHunter32

How about the Winnebago from Spaceballs!


----------



## Zombie_61

^ Eagle 5. I'd _*love*_ to see someone produce that in styrene!


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

I like the idea of the time tunnel - There's one being scratch built in the Sci-fi section - Great show, etc.

Also like the idea of other cars like the Packard 400, Caribbean, etc - Had two years-ago, and Great Cars. Cars that have not been produce as kits.

Gerry-Lynn


----------



## packard400

I forgot one:

The 1956 Packard Predictor concept car


----------



## starseeker

In the middle of scratch building a rather largish Time Tunnel right now and I have to say that it seems a natural for Moebius. I hadn't given the Tunnel any thought as a model in all these years. Perhaps it seemed boring compared to the Jupiter 2 or Seaview. But it isn't! Staring down its maw is like looking down into the mouth of a predatory beast, the imaging electrodes like teeth. 
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums...ale Time Tunnel/?action=view&current=2998.jpg
The biggest problem with the Tunnel as a model is just the scale of the thing. It's huge! The first Tunnel ring is as wide as the interior upper deck of the Jupiter 2. The entire Jupiter 2 would easily sit inside the Tunnel floor perimeter. 
One possible very cool model of the Tunnel could be a constant scale 1/128 version of the matte painting, of the Tunnel standing on its pedestal and stretching back some distance, maybe with a power tower or two. 1/128 is tiny and there wouldn't be much fine detail but it would be a great bookshelf scale for this beast. 
Another possibility would be a constant scale 1/35 (1/32?) Tunnel diorama with just the first ring (it would be more than a foot wide) or two and the three main control consoles and the long computer bank, maybe the control room wall that faces the Tunnel. That would make for a very large display but it would also open the door for all our after-market artisans to ply their crafts - photoetch and additional resin consoles, light kits and maybe even animation, and Tony and Doug and Anne figures. Modellers could easily expand the flat floor to include as much additional detail as they could fit and at that scale it would look simply awesome!
The more I work on the Tunnel, the more I am simply blown away by what a wonderful, insanely cool design it is.


----------



## SUNGOD

Well here's a car that's never been done as a proper scale model (apart from the Corgi toy) and that's........

KOJAKS BUICK


----------



## John P

Mannix's whatevertheheckitwas!


----------



## Paulbo

Well, if we're going in that direction, what about Columbo's Peugeot 403?


----------



## Ductapeforever

Nerd Herd Car from NBC's Chuck,....I'm doing that one...sorrry!


----------



## Paulbo

I've been trying to track down a Matrix or Yaris (first season and opening credits) so I could do that. Where'd you find one?


----------



## Larry523

John P said:


> Mannix's whatevertheheckitwas!


The '66 Barris Custom Olds Toronado convertible he drove in the early years? Or the '73 Plymouth Cuda convertible (which was actually a '71 Cuda updated with the grills, bumpers, and lights of the '73 since Plymouth stopped making the convertible version), or the Dodge Challenger he drove in the last year or so?

I'm gonna guess you're thinking of the Toronado, since I've never seen a kit of one. At least, not one customized into a convertible!


----------



## John P

Yes, the custom Toronado.


----------



## darkwanderer

Actually the Mannix Toronado's been done. Check it out here. http://www.showrods.com/showrod_pages/mannix.html
I wish AMT/MPC/Round2 would rerelease this one.


----------



## Guest

*The Metal Jupiter 2!*

I really want that metal Hull Jupiter 2! Please Santa, I've been good.....

Well....sort of.......

Hi Henry!! :dude:


----------



## Guest

papasmurf32118 said:


> I really want that metal Hull Jupiter 2! Please Santa, I've been good.....
> 
> Well....sort of.......
> 
> Hi Henry!! :dude:


I'm off to see the Wizard...la..la..la.......As I live near Moebius headquarters in Deland Florida, I am visiting Frank Winspur, the president! Should be a very cool visit!

If all goes well, I'll be coming home with my Christmas wish, the 18 inch Moebius metal hull Jupiter 2!

Let's see how it goes!!


----------



## Guest

*Moebius models rocks!!*

After a day of visiting Moebius Models in Deland Florida, I came home with a very pretty Metal Hull Jupiter 2 replica! Frank Winspur, the owner, was cordial, and showed me great hospitality, great guy! I was shown future projects on the drawing board, sorry, my lips are sealed, sworn to secrecy! I want to say a BIG THANK YOU to Moebius Models, and a very Merry Christmas to Frank, and his Mom and Dad, whom I had the pleasure to meet today. Plus, Frank gave me lots of toys!! JOY!!










Oh, for the collectors, it's #53 0f 200! And yes, Christmas wishes sometimes come true!!


----------



## Thunderhead7

*Poto*

Sorry wrong forum

Cheers, Stephen
Tucson, AZ


----------



## Stoney-VA

I would like to see some of the classic sci fi monster figures from the 1950s or 1960s films. The Thing from Outer Space, Destination Inner Space Creature , Queen of Blood ect. The response to Monarch's Gorgo seems to be pretty good, so I'm thinking there would be a good market for these types of kits Since some of the really neat creatures, like Destination Inner Space, were not made by the big studios licensing may not be as expensive or difficult to obtain.












Lots of source material here:

https://www.google.com/search?q=B+m...g&biw=1138&bih=521&sei=PT79TpWyJcnn0QGt-cHGDQ


----------



## kenlee

I would love to see an Aurora style Supergirl kit to go with Superman and Superboy. A 1960's Batgirl and Catwoman would be nice as well.


----------



## SteveR

How about a Ghostbusters set? But that might be a licensing nightmare ...


----------



## rhinooctopus

I built the Dimensional Designs kit from this movie...a GREAT creature from a GOOD movie (if you are with me on "B" movies).

Phil K



Stoney-VA said:


> I would like to see some of the classic sci fi monster figures from the 1950s or 1960s films. The Thing from Outer Space, Destination Inner Space Creature , Queen of Blood ect. The response to Monarch's Gorgo seems to be pretty good, so I'm thinking there would be a good market for these types of kits Since some of the really neat creatures, like Destination Inner Space, were not made by the big studios licensing may not be as expensive or difficult to obtain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of source material here:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=B+m...g&biw=1138&bih=521&sei=PT79TpWyJcnn0QGt-cHGDQ


----------



## starduster

I just received this kit today the nice base has Aurora 1995 stamped on the inside ?? but the castings are very rough but I have plenty of time so I plan on doing a first rate job, I just found this kit on the bay and the asking price is $ 500.00 for a built up and it says done by a reofessional model builder er ...... I think that builder was a kid, the castings aren't even cleaned up, and I have the son of Frankenstien kit coming as well, it's been a great Christmas.


----------



## Seaview

A&C Meets Frankenstein is my all time favorite of their films, but I'd have to agree that it would have just as hard a time to sell a kit of them as it would be to do a kit of either The Andrews Sisters or The Marx Brothers. All 3 subjects of which would look great on my bookshelf, but it would be to a smaller niche customer base than the Moebius SciFi kits or even the Moebius Truck kits model line.


----------



## Bec De Corbin

As an Aurora collector who often missed out, I'd like to see the rarer kits in the 
Prehistoric Scenes line to be re-issued in their COMPLETE forms. 

If they could acquire the molds from (Monogram?), I'd love to see the 70's
Buck Rogers starfighter again, with a little retooling.

And somebody, PLEASE reissue a better 70s version of the Galactica.


----------



## chuckyr

International PayStar










International WorkStar










Detachable Gooseneck Lowboy Trailer











Construction Unit of some type


----------



## ERVysther

In terms of the Monsters, let's keep it going - but go a bot off the beaten path - a great Chaney Sr. Phantom of the Opera or Hunchback would be terrific - maybe even the Vampire from London After Midnight? - and fingers crossed from Chaney Jr.'s Wolf Man and Fredric March's Mr. Hyde soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bec De Corbin

*go figure*

Xena and Gabrielle.

Kill Bill. (Uma and Daryl)

Avatar. (Human and Navi Jake)

Lara Croft. 

She Hulk.


----------



## John P

Bec De Corbin said:


> Xena and Gabrielle.


Seconded!


----------



## Rattrap

chuckyr said:


> International PayStar
> 
> International WorkStar
> 
> Detachable Gooseneck Lowboy Trailer
> 
> Construction Unit of some type


And let's not forget that construction classic, the D-9 Cat.


----------



## chuckyr

Rattrap said:


> And let's not forget that construction classic, the D-9 Cat.


 
II think you meant classic D-8 Cat. t's been done already. AMT did it almost 40 years ago. Round2 will probably reissue it in the future. It's been reissued in the past. They have the old AMT molds.


----------



## John P

^I blew one of those up in the 70s!


----------



## kidcury

*Shaken not stirred*

How about the little nelly giro-copter from the James Bond film ,You only live twice, i mean a big detailed model like only mobius can do


----------



## starseeker

John Robinson and the jet pack.


----------



## StarshipClass

starseeker said:


> John Robinson and the jet pack.


I like that idea! Maybe with optional figures of Penny and the Bloop as well.


----------



## dogboy

Would love to see them movie versions of Captain American, Red Skull and Thor


----------



## Captain Han Solo

kidcury said:


> How about the little nelly giro-copter from the James Bond film ,You only live twice, i mean a big detailed model like only mobius can do


 
Some of the classic Bond stuff would be awesome!With the only real/best Bond(IMHO!!

A new Aston Martin DB5 would be cool..an accurate one.The Jetpack/rocket belt from Thunderball(which could be used with a John Robinson figure as well)!

The Bond rights may be a nightmare to obtain,however.....:freak:


----------



## liskorea317

starseeker said:


> John Robinson and the jet pack.


Crow's Nest could do a great job on this-are you listening, Drew?


----------



## modelnut

I could certainly use a http://www.uboataces.com/gallery/images/u-boat-type-xxiab.jpg Type XXI Elektroboat U-boat. :wave:

Revel did very well selling their two versions of the Type VII U-boat and the *GATO*. Lndberg has http://www.militaryissue.com/product_info.po?ID=16795&product=Kits&category=air&subcategory=Ships 72 scale IJN I-53 submarine and Kaitens.

Thank you very much for the soon to be released *SKIPJACK. *
I have my kit on pre-order.*:hat:*

(There is a kit of the Type XXI in 48th scale but it is fiberglass and almost as long as a small car. Could not even get that one in the house!)

I really really want a 72 scale Type XXI U-boat in styrene.

- Leelan


----------



## BatToys

Bob, 
For the Aurora style reissues, what if you made a cellophane sealed variants?

Aurora had flaps on their cello seals and I see colonges like Issey Miake use the same kind of cello style.


----------



## Seaview

From bow to stern, the Spindrift measured 60'. At 1/48 scale, a model kit would measure 15" from bow to stern. the 1/128 scale Spindrift is much too small, and the old Aurora/PL Spindrift at 1/72 scale was still too small. A 1/48 scale Spindrift would do the subject justice, and not be as expensive to manufacture as a 1/35 scale one.
I propose a 1/48 scale Moebius Spindrift for serious consideration.


----------



## rkoenn

*Does Moebius plan a Phantom of the Opera???*

I hadn't been to the Moebius website in a while so I logged in today. There were some interesting announcements including the 2012 release list. On the main page there is also a large item with the classic Lon Chaney Phantom of the Opera which links to a non-Moebius site of a large collection of Phantom memorabilia and information. Does this portend a future product? I suspect so and if it ends up like most other Moebius products it should make us classic monster modelers very happy. Now we need to get them to do an accurate rendition of the Lon Chaney Jr. wolfman.


----------



## KINGZILLA

*George Pal's Time Machine suggestion*

An affordable version from the 1960s movie.That would be a great kit.


----------



## hal9001

modelnut said:


> I could certainly use a http://www.uboataces.com/gallery/images/u-boat-type-xxiab.jpg Type XXI Elektroboat U-boat.


Yes, yes, yes, yes, *YES*!!!!!

And double yes....a 1:72 Type XXI....YEEEESSSSS!

hal9001-


----------



## Stoney-VA

KINGZILLA said:


> An affordable version from the 1960s movie.That would be a great kit.


I think most of us can agree with this one. Time traveler and Morlock figures, scaled to the kit would be fantastic.


----------



## Paulbo

Stoney-VA said:


> I think most of us can agree with this one. Time traveler and Morlock figures, scaled to the kit would be fantastic.


Too true! Unfortunately, I would guess that since Pegasus has a license for George Pal's "The War of the Worlds" and "When Worlds Collide" that they are also in tight for other Pal productions which would preclude Moebius doing anything from "The Time Machine".


----------



## zike

War of the Worlds and When Worlds Collide are Paramount movies. And Pegasus did Galaxy Quest kits and that movie is distributed by Paramount.

The Time Machine is a Warner Brothers Film.

That would likely be important than the individual producer.


----------



## HabuHunter32

Now that the beautifull 8 window Seaview is out I wish that Moebius would offer the sail parts to replace the ones in the TV version. With a few minor mods it will go a long way to making the 4 window even better. Perhaps as an offer through Club Moebius? If the 4 window gets reissued then as part of the new package? 

The new sail in the 8 window is a thing of beauty indeed!:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko

Time Machine and Morlock


----------



## airman34

*falling skies*

I would like to see the MECH from Falling Skies and maybe the alien


----------



## Helldogg

*moebius Buck Rogers?*

Since tos Galactica is picked up (THANK YOU MOEBIUS!!) maybe Buck Rogers? Pleeese a thunderfighter and marauder, even if its a reprop of the monogram ones.

And again thank you for the tos Galactica can't wait to built an entire fleet of battlestars!


----------



## Paulbo

Perhaps this would be better mentioned here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=296007


----------



## seaQuest

Won't do much good since Frank and Dave no longer have anything to do with this forum. Best to go to their Facebook page.


----------



## bigetone7

*Aurora Sealab III*

How about a re-issue of this old kit? Still a collectors Holy Grail. Few were made, but with all the old kits coming back ( AMT Leif Ericson, MPC Pilgrim Observer for example ) a far fetched notion!


----------



## solex227

1/32 Fire Fox Mig Or a 1/35 scale Drop Ship from aliens would be great being the orignal kit stinks.... besides that would opens the door for another kits and figures in a great scale.:thumbsup:

Oh and also the Black bird from BSG in scale with the other vipers would be nice awell as the raptor...



Solex227


----------



## isdav59

*1/350th scale 8-window seaview*

8-window seaview in 1/350th scale,would be nice,good addition along side the 4-window version


----------



## mcdougall

What do you guys think?









Jack Pierce styles Lon Chaney Jr., preparing for "Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man."
...or this...








or even this...









Mcdee


----------



## mustanger

*Wolfman if it's OOP*

I haven't seen Wolfman in a while, and it was one of the first kits I built at 10 years old. It would be fun to do it again.


----------



## cerberusjf

Seaview said:


> I propose a 1/48 scale Moebius Spindrift for serious consideration.


I would like to second this proposal!


----------



## John P

Yes. 1/48 would be much easier on shelf space, and probably more sellable to non-fanatics.


----------



## eradicator178

*Elvira!!*

Definitely another Elvira kit!!! I am working on the current one and it is a cool little model. Maybe one of these.


----------



## Ductapeforever

Why do we bother with this thread since no one from Moebius reads these anymore? Just saying...


----------



## Zombie_61

Because it's there. No, wait, that's the answer for "Why do people climb a mountain?" Uhh, to get to the other side. No, that's not right either. Ummm...42?


----------



## SUNGOD

Ductapeforever said:


> Why do we bother with this thread since no one from Moebius reads these anymore? Just saying...




Maybe they don't read it but I find it hard to believe they don't come by here now and then to see what's going on. This whole section relates to them after all.


----------



## Ductapeforever

SUNGOD said:


> Maybe they don't read it but I find it hard to believe they don't come by here now and then to see what's going on. This whole section relates to them after all.


They get their market research from their facebook page, and they actually talk with modelers there.


----------



## RSN

They read things here, they just don't respond to much. Frank spoke out a few weeks ago here against someone who was a perfect example of why they choose not to be involved with HT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius

Sungod is right, I may just be lurking without signing in....


----------



## Dave Metzner

Frank's not the only lurker


----------



## harrier1961

Dave Metzner said:


> Frank's not the only lurker


You two are scary!
But it is nice that you guys are still around.
BTW, the announcement on the B9 is simply outstanding!!
Just thought you'd like to know!
Andy.
:wave:

PS - I don't know if the B-9 and Cylon Centurion being the same scale was on purpose, but it will be awesome.
Possibilities abound.


----------



## chuckyr

Hey Moebius guys! Thanks for your innovative thinking. I purchased several of the recently released Great Dane trailers. I plan to purchased more.

From my perspective, Moebius is shaking up the model industry. The subjects you have recently offered, plan on offering and are thinking about offering are fresh.

Keep up the good work and I will continue to buy them.


----------



## SUNGOD

Great to see you're both still lurking about on here!:wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

A 1/32 or 1/35 Spindrift. A 1/48 Spindrift is too small.

That and a Time Tunnel Model. Perhaps "Irwin Allen" Monsters? Lot's of cool stuff there.

Or a crash site diorama...using the already available interior kit from the 1/35 Jupiter 2 and Just making a "STUDIO SET EXTERIOR" of the upper hull?


----------



## liskorea317

Captain Han Solo said:


> A 1/32 or 1/35 Spindrift. A 1/48 Spindrift is too small.
> 
> That and a Time Tunnel Model. Perhaps "Irwin Allen" Monsters? Lot's of cool stuff there.
> 
> Or a crash site diorama...using the already available interior kit from the 1/35 Jupiter 2 and Just making a "STUDIO SET EXTERIOR" of the upper hull?


The crash site exterior sounds great! How about Irwin Allen Alien ships? The Derelict, Hapgood's Ship, Invaders From the 5th Dimension ship, and Captain Tucker's ship.


----------



## Dave in RI

I have always thought the CDS android generator seen in the episode "Revolt of the Androids" an interesting contraption with that giant vacuum scoop. I do recall wishing they made a toy of it way back when...:roll:


----------



## Jafo

A nice Scarlet Witch from Marvel:thumbsup:


----------



## TIEbomber1967

Just watched the new Galactica: Blood & Chrome and I'd like to suggest that Moebius consider producing the fully armored Galactica that's amazingly loaded down with guns. The bucket in her prime looked like a hell of a bruiser.
Also, I'd like to suggest the Blood & Chrome version of the classic Cylon Raider be produced in plastic.
I don't know if this would be an additional license to purchase since Blood and Chrome isn't going to be made into a series, but I think these kits would be a welcome addition to the Galactica modeler's collection/stash. I know I'd buy several of each.


----------



## Wolvster

Galactica would be doa-able, but the Cylon Raider is not
the TOS one. 

It's the same Raider that was used in RAZOR. 
While similar to the TOS one it's a different animal.


----------



## HabuHunter32

I would like to wish Frank, Dave and everyone at team Moebuis a very Happy Thanksgiving! Thanks for the plastic bounty they provide to us all year long!

They have made this old modeler have something to be thankfull for besides the family and friends (and Turkey). Hobbies keep us from going crazy and relieving stress. A new kit from Moebius keeps me smiling! I'm told that I am much less grouchy when building something! Lol!

Mike


----------



## simplejack

*Ghostbusters and Back to the Future Figures*

Hi Mobius,

I would love to have to four ghostbuster characters, either in a large scale sold in pairs (with slimer and the gurney for extras), or in a 1/25 scale to match with my Ecto-1a model.

Also, I would like to have figures for both Doc Brown and Marty, again in either large size or 1/25 to go with the BttF Delorean.

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Paulbo

simplejack said:


> Hi Mobius,
> 
> I would love to have to four ghostbuster characters, either in a large scale sold in pairs (with slimer and the gurney for extras), or in a 1/25 scale to match with my Ecto-1a model.
> 
> Also, I would like to have figures for both Doc Brown and Marty, again in either large size or 1/25 to go with the BttF Delorean.
> 
> Cheers :wave:


I would guess that since both of those subjects are licensed by Polar Lights then Moebius wouldn't be able to do them.


----------



## simplejack

Ah crap, and sorry. I have a tough time figuring out who owns what licences. I didn't know R2 did figures.


----------



## WOI

What I would like to see is a large 1/35 scale super-accurate model kit of the Spindrift,in the same scale as the Flying Sub,a 1/350 scale model kit of the
Movie version of the Seaview,a huge 20in model of the Voyager and a very
accurate model of the Proteus to be produced in the very near future.


----------



## SusieQ

*Aurora Sealab III*



bigetone7 said:


> How about a re-issue of this old kit? Still a collectors Holy Grail. Few were made, but with all the old kits coming back ( AMT Leif Ericson, MPC Pilgrim Observer for example ) a far fetched notion!


The *Aurora Sealab III*. I would also love to see this kit re-popped. I can't afford it at the prices it currently fetches on the bay and I would really like to build one some day!


----------



## sunburn800

*Star wars*

How great would it be if Frank go the star wars license.

We would see models that have never made to plastic like the blockade runner just to name one.


----------



## DinoMike

It would be interesting. It's also very likely to never happen. I don't see Revell letting that license go.


----------



## djnick66

As much as I like Moebius, I think Fine Molds and Revell have a lock on the Star Wars market. I would rather see them pursue new offerings rather than enter into an area where at least three companies have produced dozens of kits already.


----------



## Richard Baker

My only problem with the current companies producing Star Wars kits is that they have been producing the smaller craft and with only one badly executed exception no capital ships at all (well two if the Death Star is considered a ship). I mean really, how many X-Wings in different scales does anyone need on a shelf?
I think Moebius would do a good job, but what happens with the licensed designs and what market they are produced is controlled by Lucas- not that Disney ate them that make get shaken up a bit...


----------



## RSN

I think there is a reason for the "Blockade Runner" not getting produced and there is no reason to say Moebius would automatically produce one. I think, through research, all the model producers making "Star Wars" models have found that such a kit would not sell in a mass market enviroment. The reason they are making smaller kits is that they sell to a broad audiance. Yes, people here will argue, "But I want one and would buy it!" but that does not translate in to real dollars. The hobby is bigger than this board.

Remember, as much as people wanted a more detailed Jupiter 2 than the toy Polar Lights produced, it was not a big seller for Moebius. These companies know what will make them money and they will make something if they think there is a profit to be made. That is what do! If they listened to us, they would be out of business in a week!


----------



## derric1968

Agreed. If Moebius got the the Star Wars license, we'd get an X-Wing, a TIE Fighter, a Millennium Falcon, an A-Wing, a Y-Wing, a B-Wing, a Star Destroyer, a Slave 1, etc., etc. In other words, we'd get at least one of everything we've already gotten from other companies before we MIGHT get a Blockade Runner.

The Moebius versions might be awesome (as most things from Moebius are), but sadly, they'd all be retreads. I can't imagine Moebius doing a Wars kit that hasn't already been done before. Is just the name of the game these days. You gotta do what you know will sell to make a buck. A lot of people also fantasize about Moebius getting the Star Trek license, but you know if they did, their first kit would be the TOS Enterprise.

P.S. - On a side note, there was a recent episode of The Clone Wars that had a hammerhead-style ship that looked like an updated version of the Blockade Runner, and it was fantastic! Perhaps even superior to the original. Perhaps. The Clone Wars is really worth watching. I can't stand the prequels, and I like The Clone Wars, so, take that for what it's worth.


----------



## SVSocrates

If Moebius were to scale down the upper deck detail of the J2 in order to facilitate the placement of a same scale lower deck that fits and makes sense, I would wet myself.

I realize that would necessitate veering away from "accuracy" in reproduction of certain aspects of the kit, but since Irwin Allen didn't give a squirt about building sets that made sense, I'd welcome the change.

For me, what made the J2 so cool was the notion that it was a self-contained habitat with compartments and gizmos. Build an interior that works, and you'd have my eternal gratitude.


----------



## Paulbo

SVSocrates said:


> ...I realize that would necessitate veering away from "accuracy" in reproduction of certain aspects of the kit...


It would necessitate veering away from "accuracy" in reproduction of *EVERY* aspect of the kit. Plus, other than making it a peal-away kit like the old one, how would you ever see the lower deck in any detail?


----------



## SVSocrates

Not sure why it would mean veering away from *EVERY* aspect. I know what aspects would be affected as I've thought about this and seen some drawings which approximate what I'm talking about, but perhaps I'm missing something.

What's wrong with a peel-away kit?


----------



## SVSocrates

Delete.


----------



## bigobear

I would love to see a new original BSG


----------



## Paulbo

You mean like the one they've announced?


----------



## bigobear

I didn't hear about the original BSG, I saw the original viper was being released. I mean a big BSG. I looked at the site and didn't see anything about a BSG on the wed site. If they are releasing one i would love to see what it looked like.


----------



## DinoMike

I don't know if you'd call it "big." Moebius has said that their upcoming kit of the original Galactica will be the same scale as the old Monogram Galactica. That way it'll be in scale with their kits of the new series Galactica and Pegasus. It won't be a reissue of the old Monogram model, though. An all-new kit.


----------



## bigobear

DinoMike said:


> I don't know if you'd call it "big." Moebius has said that their upcoming kit of the original Galactica will be the same scale as the old Monogram Galactica. That way it'll be in scale with their kits of the new series Galactica and Pegasus. It won't be a reissue of the old Monogram model, though. An all-new kit.


Thx Dino,

the size of the monogram kit is what i was looking for. I don't need anything bigger. I don't have the room


----------



## RMC

*spindrift*

I sure would love to see a 1/32 scale Spindrift !


----------



## Paulbo

:beatdeadhorse:

:wave:


----------



## Platerpants

I would love to see my car produced in 1/25. A 1992 Buick Riviera With a sunroof and factory cd player unit.


----------



## John P

About the only car I'd like to see a model of is my first: a 1965 Corvair Monza convertible with 4 on the floor. Literally, the floor.

Come to think of it, my 2nd as well: a 1977 Mustang II Ghia with the sport suspension.


----------



## Zombie_61

Well, as long as we're throwing out "never gonna happen in a million years" suggestions, how about a 1974 Dodge Monaco four-door kit? *cough*Bluesmobile*cough* :wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania

*More Monster Couples to come?*

I'm diggin these 'Monster Couples' kits: Bride and Frankie, Drac and Victim, Creech and Julia Adams. I hope we will see more of this theme like the Wolfman with Gwen Conliffe, Mummy, Morlock and Weena and so on!
It's an awesome series and I hope Moebius keeps them going!!


----------



## Joyblood

*Re: More Monster Couples to come?*

I would like to see Moebius do a couple model with Mary Philbin removing Lon Chaney's Phantom Mask as he sits at the Wurlitzer.


----------



## aurora fan

Combining classic horror and attractive female models would be a cross genere hit for sure with figure kit model builders of all ages, I think. The Monster Scenes Vampirella and generic The Victim kit held fasination for me since I was a 12 year old boy. I mean, well, not anymore, I'm grown up...hehheh


----------



## Opus Penguin

Joyblood said:


> I would like to see Moebius do a couple model with Mary Philbin removing Lon Chaney's Phantom Mask as he sits at the Wurlitzer.


Now that is an excellent idea.


----------



## Moebius

Good possibility in this.


----------



## apls

How about Dr. Phibes and his assistant?


----------



## Aurora-brat

King Kong and Ann Darrow.

Mighty Joe Young and Jill Young.

For the monkey lovers among us...


----------



## Aurora-brat

Double post whoops!


----------



## mcdougall

I vote for 'all of the above':thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## RB

Since This Island Earth's Metalunan Mutant is finally getting more merchandising love these days (and he *is* a Universal Monster), how about a kit of him grappling with Faith Domergue's Ruth character?


----------



## The Batman

- GJS


----------



## Simon68

I agree a 100% with Captain Han Solo, a 1/32 Spindrift would be a must!

... and a Time Tunnel Model, ohhhhhhhhh, a DREAM COME TRUE!!
The lighting effects possibilities of this (hypothetical) kit would be marvelous!! Moebius could give us their wonderfull "canvas" and the aftermarket people the "goodies"...
(by the way, TSDS does a wonderfull work also!! 

And what about a half scale (9 inches) JP2? I think at this scale it would be more reasonable to the ones (like me) who like to build dioramas. If this 9'' Moebius JP2 cost aprox. same value of the Seaview Submarine 1/350,
I would certantly buy 4 or 5 units like I did with the Mini Spindrift Kit...


----------



## secretreeve

Given the level of detail moebius seem to put into their products, I would love to see their take on a 1/500 scale of the USS Voyager, or what ever scale so it was in scale with the POL 1/350 enterprise refit.

I currently have my 51cm model with lighting inside but its not 100% accurate. I would love it if moebius did the voyager with all the windows cut out with clear plastic inserts for them and optional landing struts. It has so much potential, they could supply grills for the impulse engines if you wanted to light them and just so much WIN could be had.

I'd happily spend £130/£150 on a Voyager with that level of detail, accuracy and size!


----------



## deadmanincfan

Joyblood said:


> I would like to see Moebius do a couple model with Mary Philbin removing Lon Chaney's Phantom Mask as he sits at the Wurlitzer.


I second Opus Penguin's vote! And it sounded like someone else thought it was a good idea too!


----------



## secretreeve

dead space, ishimura enough said hehe.

Although i highly doubt its feasible as a model, theres so much grid work, stair cases and stuff it would have to be an insanely large model to account for detail.


----------



## mcdougall

How about Mother Bates in her wheelchair...








Denis


----------



## John P

secretreeve said:


> Given the level of detail moebius seem to put into their products, I would love to see their take on a 1/500 scale of the USS Voyager, or what ever scale so it was in scale with the POL 1/350 enterprise refit.


:freak:

What would be in scale with a 1/350 model, would be 1/350.


----------



## painter x

Michael Myers original Halloween

Chris Reeve Superman

Vampira

King Kong

Curse of the Werewolf


----------



## SUNGOD

painter x said:


> Michael Myers original Halloween
> 
> Chris Reeve Superman
> 
> Vampira
> 
> King Kong
> 
> Curse of the Werewolf




Polar Lights did an original Halloween Michael Myers didn't they?


----------



## painter x

SUNGOD said:


> Polar Lights did an original Halloween Michael Myers didn't they?


They did but it was not a great likness looked nothing like Michael Myers
Moebius could do a much better job


----------



## kenlee

I would love to see a 1/32 scale X-15 rocket plane, and a 1/32 scale Lunar Lander.


----------



## RMC

there i !s a 1/32 x-15 on the market,....check evilbay


----------



## liskorea317

*B-9 Family*

Since seeing the concept mock up for the '66 Batman TV figures, its not too much of a stretch to want a set of Robinson Family figures on interlocking planet bases to go with the new B9 kit. Lunar Models had started doing family members but never finished them. And who knows when Robot Factory will ever finish producing a complete Robinson family...


----------



## Argonaut

I too would like to see a larer scale SPINDRIFT - Steve Canyon's F-102 from
the TV series. It would also be nice to see large scale kits of the USS Holland (SS_1) the first submarine, and the USS MONITOR with a full interior.


----------



## RMC

I agree on the submarines but I think the MERRIMACK,TURTLE,or CSS DAVID would be interesting as well..........

I just cant see how the skipjack is more popular than the SPINDRIFT?...OH WELL


----------



## John P

Nobody has relatives that served on the Spindrift, and there aren't communities of radio controlled Spindrift builders?


----------



## Trek Ace

A good-sized US Navy _Nautilus_ nuclear sub would be most welcome.

I'm sure I'm not the first person to suggest that.


----------



## RMC

.


John P said:


> Nobody has relatives that served on the Spindrift, and there aren't communities of radio controlled Spindrift builders?


that should also apply to the flying sub as well


----------



## Paulbo

Plenty of radio controlled Flying Subs ... just not FLYING Flying Subs.


----------



## devilman2465

I'm sure I sound like a stuck record but I'd LOVE a large scale (18") detailed SPINDRIFT with interior from LAND OF THE GIANTS like the Jupiter II. Thanks!


----------



## secretreeve

MkI, MkIV MkV MkVII iron man armours YES PLEASE!

We have 2,3, 6 and war machine, why not the others? i NEED the others, those 4 just look odd without the rest lol.


----------



## Tuneup350

oh boy, I'd love a Sky Captain kit. one to stand next to my Frankie
could be a good seller, ripe for conversion heads.
like into Commander Cody, or Rocketeer.
or continue the two figure trend, Sky Captain and Polly together, maybe staring at a tiny elephant?


----------



## RobP.

I am hoping the new kits that have added the "ladies" do well. Well enough to maybe justify a three figure kit like this?????????????



What ever you make in the 1/8 scale classic horror will end up in my kit stash!

Rob


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Deletehttp://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/imagesCAJ0MHYV_zps397c82be.jpg.html


----------



## Paulbo

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Delete


----------



## Paulbo

Mark, it was a joke, I say a joke, son.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Paulbo said:


> Mark, it was a joke, I say a joke, son.


 
No Worries sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## JAT

RallyJack said:


> If NOT all the main characters from "Young Frankenstien" PLEASE, PLEASE consider Igor (the late Marty Feldman).
> 
> Maybe also a Head only on a shelf-from the movie itself?


 Hell with Igor, let's see Inga, maybe slung over the doctor's shoulder, or with some of that great lab equipment, with the candle, or on the lowered platform (or in the hay)


----------



## sg-99

With all the new 1966 Batman kits coming out I would like to see a 1966 Batman Exploration set (like the Star Trek kit) Batarang,bat tools, etc!


----------



## JAT

I'm not even sure what genres Moebius is working in, but I'm reading here about cars and figures as well as the sci-fi stuff I would expect, so it'll be interesting to see what comes of all of this...
I would be very much on board for a (finally) accurate Invaders Saucer with interior, great idea and long overdue,
Something I don't believe anyone has attempted is a nice scale version of the C57-D defensive Batteries, could make for some awesome dioramas, possibly with a (separate) lower C57 dome and extended pylon with one leg down, sign me up for that right now,
or just a Krell Archway, with a spinny, turny lock thingie, and some steps
Also like the mentioned ideas of a maybe 9" jupiter2 and a crash site Jupiter, or better yet, Gemini with the raised astrogator and exterior panel lines,
also mentioned were 
A larger scale Fireball nose section, maybe landed and with two of those hover scooters,
Buck Rogers fighter,
Supercar?, 
But how about a Dark Star, with an extended bomb as a base,
Battlestar Shuttle (what were those called?),
 Narcissus,
That "flying boobs" ship (probably a niche market there), 
or Robur's Albatross (another niche)
In the figures arena I don't know if it's already been done, but there's an iconic image of the Rocketeer with a flag in the background and holding a pistol that I think would make for a beautiful piece,
also, and much more "out there" as subject, I think it would be fun to see a Janos Skorzeny, maybe confronting Kolchak, or maybe tossing an unfortunate intern out a window (well, maybe that would be two pieces),
and I think Prince Namor has been sadly overlooked in the entire superhero franchises, needs his own sculp/figure, 
or, and not technically a figure I guess, that 20,000 fathoms creature crushing a car, or eating a cop, ah, good times.
And finally, does anyone make a kit (1/35th) of the Austrian-built Pinzgauers, or any of the British Ferrets? Don't believe these are in the Moebius interest arena, but am looking.


----------



## Griffworks

I'm most thankful that Moebius gave us a Nu_Galactica_ and _Pegasus_ kit, as well as the upcoming TOS _Galactica_. Not to mention all of the auxiliary craft that are out or upcoming, such as the TNS Vipers, and soon-to-be-released TOS Cylon Raider and Colonial Viper. 

I'd still like to see a series of 1/4105 scale Rag Tag Fleet ships. They could fairly easily do two different box-sets, one could be those ships from just the Original Series and the other of the smaller sized ships from the New Series, such as: Gemini Freighter, Prison Ship / _Astral Queen_, Mineral Ship / Mining Ship, Colonial Movers, _Rising Star_, Passenger Liner (_Olympic Carrier_), Flat Top / Foundry Ship / _Virgon Traveler_, _Celestra_ / _Striker_, small transport (_Gemenon Traveler_), Tylium Refinery Ship (_Daru Mozu_), "Tubed Ship" and _Colonial One_. For those ships that are seen in both series, but have miner differences in details - such as the different engine sections for the Prison Barge (TOS) versus the _Astral Queen_ (TNS) for the Flat Top (TOS) versus the Foundry Ship (Virgon Traveler) - they could include alternate parts. Then they could have separate kits for _Cloud 9_, the Botanical Cruiser (remove the agro pods and you've got the "long neck ship"), Ringship _Zephyr_, the TOS Agro Ship (possible licensing issue w/*Silent Running*) and the bulk freighter _Prometheus_ (from the episode "Black Market"). Galactica needs a RTF to escort and Pegasus needs civilian ships to raid. 

Bonus points for a Colonial _Defender, Valkyrie_ and a _Berzerk_.  

Then the Cylon Basestars from both TOS and TNS, to include the Guardian Basestar and the last day of the war TOS style Cylon Basestar that has spires similar to the later Basestar. After all, don't _Galactica_ and _Pegasus_ need enemies to fight? 

We can hold out hope, right? 




JAT said:


> *>SNIPPERINO!<*
> 
> Buck Rogers fighter,


The original serials BR Fighter? Or the 1970's BR Thunderfighter? A nice scale would be nice - my preference is 1/72, but a 1/32 to go w/the BSG line would be pretty darned kewel, too. 



> Battlestar Shuttle (what were those called?),


Not to be a smart-aleck, but "shuttle". 

Or did you mean the Raptor's from the NuBSG series? The little ships that they flew around in most of the time? 

I think both a TOS and TNS Shuttle would be excellent, but overly large in 1/32 scale. Maybe 1/72 or 1/48?


----------



## liskorea317

Seeing how great the new Adam West model is shaping up, I for one would
love a fresh take on George Reeves as Superman. Or as Clark Kent. There are quite a number of Chris Reeves 
figures, but nothing with George. Thats kind of sad.


----------



## Warspite

*Moebius wishlist*

Well folks here is my wish list for Moebius. 

First off I'd like to see an equipment set for the Vipers. The boarding ladder, diagnostic equipment, toolboxes, that sort of thing. Maybe some figures to go along with them.

Second, the Galactica and Pegasus need an adversary. A Cylon basestar to go on the other end of the display shelf. In the same scale of course.

Third and this is probably wishful thinking would be the Raptor in 1/32nd. She'd be a pretty big kit.

Fourth could maybe be the Stealth ship Chief built and dedicated to President Roslin.

Fifth is a real long shot. Kurt Russell's Pork Chop Express from Big Trouble in Little China. Kinda ties in with the monster theme a little don't you think?

Other wise just keep up the good work with the movie monsters and heroes.

Best regards,
Don


----------



## Griffworks

Ooooh! Good call on the _Pork Chop Express_! I'm not a car guy, but that's one I think that I'd buy and build! *Big Trouble in Little China* is one of my favorites!


----------



## modelnut

Don,

Here is a place to start for that equipment you want: https://www.verlindenonline.com/1-32-aircraft-updates-acc.html?limit=30 I'm sure some of it can be used straight. But some might need updating. Don't know what you can do about the boarding ladder. They are pretty much tailored to each type of fighter I think.

But I second the motion on that Cylon Basestar!

- Leelan





Warspite said:


> Well folks here is my wish list for Moebius.
> 
> First off I'd like to see an equipment set for the Vipers. The boarding ladder, diagnostic equipment, toolboxes, that sort of thing. Maybe some figures to go along with them.
> 
> Second, the Galactica and Pegasus need an adversary. A Cylon basestar to go on the other end of the display shelf. In the same scale of course.
> 
> Third and this is probably wishful thinking would be the Raptor in 1/32nd. She'd be a pretty big kit.
> 
> Fourth could maybe be the Stealth ship Chief built and dedicated to President Roslin.
> 
> Fifth is a real long shot. Kurt Russell's Pork Chop Express from Big Trouble in Little China. Kinda ties in with the monster theme a little don't you think?
> 
> Other wise just keep up the good work with the movie monsters and heroes.
> 
> Best regards,
> Don


----------



## favoritemonster

YUL BRYNNER as THE GUNSLINGER ROBOT from WESTWORLD.


----------



## Warspite

*Big Trouble*



Griffworks said:


> Ooooh! Good call on the _Pork Chop Express_! I'm not a car guy, but that's one I think that I'd buy and build! *Big Trouble in Little China* is one of my favorites!


I've wanted to do the kit for years. Found the tractor but I need to scratchbuild the sleeper. Even found some photoetch for the grill. Maybe if they throw in the Chinese Wildman from the end of the movie it'll fit in better with the monster theme.


----------



## Warspite

*Hanger Deck Equipment*



modelnut said:


> Don,
> 
> Here is a place to start for that equipment you want: I'm sure some of it can be used straight. But some might need updating. Don't know what you can do about the boarding ladder. They are pretty much tailored to each type of fighter I think.
> 
> But I second the motion on that Cylon Basestar!
> 
> - Leelan


Leelan,

Thanks for the link, it was one of the first I checked out. Most of the equipment is too large for the flight deck diorama I want to do. There are a couple of sets done just for BSG. I have all but one. 

As for the boarding ladder, there are two available. One is from Larson Designs on eBay and the other through Shapeways. The chap on Shapeways is doing two different ladders as well as a toolbox. 

The boarding ladder will work on the Mk ll and the Mk Vll.

Don


----------



## SUNGOD

I know the licence fees would probably be expensive as it's a new upcoming film but surprised nobody's mentioned.................



GODZILLA


would probably appeal to fans of the old Aurora kit too.


----------



## RobP.

I have been thinking this over quite a bit and would like to see the following subjects in 1/8th "Aurora" style kits............

Frankenstein and the Wolfman fighting. So far there are only very expensive, hard to find resin kits of this. But really? The first match up of the Monsters and no kit maker has touched the subject. Seems like a seller to me. 

Dracula's Daughter, or Luna from Mark of the Vampire. With the right setting, either of these would be far more intense then the old "Witch" kit. And really, the Bride needs someone to gossip with other then an old lady. 

Lon Chaney from "Man Made Monster" an incredibly overlooked classic film with lots of diorama potential!

The 1/12th crowd got a "KOGAR", who ever he was. How about a 1/8th scale 1930's - 40's style gorilla as seen in countless films like "The Ape Man", "The Ape" etc. ? And for that matter and to tie in another lady, how about Aquenetta as the ape girl from "Captive Wild Woman" and its sequels? 

Then there is the 1950's Sci-Fi. The Creature is pretty lonely over there and though there are some great resin = (expensive) The Thing and The Creature Walks Among Us models, both would most likely do well in styrene as well as adding The Metaluna Mutant, It the Terror From Beyond Space, Gort, and by all means..........The Mole People!

I would seriously shell out cash for "aurora" styled 1/8 scale kits of any classic horror/sci fi subject. The list above are just some model ideas I have been thinking of. 

Thank You for listening Moebius, and just so you know, the only classic monster film figure kit you manufacture that I have not yet bought, and am wanting to stash on my build pile, is the Frankenstein and Bride kit. I have all the others, and will get this one on my next payday. Also, two of my boys are aquiring these kits, as I have been breeding future modelers and the Oldest, at 19, has the same deep seated interest in this modeling subject as myself. 

Rob


----------



## RobP.

And heaven help me! I almost forgot the Fly!

Rob


----------



## DCH10664

RobP. said:


> And heaven help me! I almost forgot the Fly!
> 
> Rob


Would love to see a model of the classic Fly. But also wouldn't mind a Jeff Goldblum version of the Fly ! Would look good with a model teleporter beside it.


----------



## chuckyr

*Moebius Truck Kit Suggestions*

International Work Star










Great Dane Aluminum Spread Axle Flatbed Trailer


----------



## DCH10664

Would like to see a model of the Mack concept truck from the movie "The Island".


----------



## DCH10664

The Time Train from Back to the Future 3


----------



## Droogie

The dead girl painted from head to toe in Goldfinger. Iconic movie image.


----------



## JeffG

Discovery One, Aries 1B or the Grumman Space Pod.


----------



## SUNGOD

JeffG said:


> Discovery One, Aries 1B or the Grumman Space Pod.





Definitely like to see more 2001 kits,,,,,,,,,,


*DISCOVERY 

ARIES 1B

ORION SPACE CLIPPER *(Larger and more detailed than the existing Moebius kit)


----------



## WOI

How's about bringing out a 20 in more detailed version of the Voyager herself,
a 1/35 scale model of the Spindrift,a larger accurate model of the Invaders
flying saucer.I would like to see that happen.


----------



## SUNGOD

Here's something no other model company has ever done and I've seen ship modellers asking for...................


a.................*SUPERTANKER*


like this one.......

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/75/Supertanker_AbQaiq.jpg


the only tankers that have been done are by Revell but they're much smaller tankers like the Glasgow.


----------



## Riö

The New Battlestar Galactica Colonial one would be sweet!!


----------



## WOI

They should also bring out the new and classic Cylon Basestars in the
same scale as the Classic BSG and the Battlestar Pegasus,which of
course those 2 are one of my favorite sf spaceship designs!!


----------



## modelnut

How about a NuCylon Basestar to go with the NuGalactica and NuPegasus?

And a Raptor in styrene so that average people can afford it?

It's probably too much to ask for Colonial One in styrene. What scale would you make it? It can land in Galactica's hangar bay. But Vipers can land in Colonial One's hangar. So it can't be in scale with either of those kits. What do you do? 

-Leelan


----------



## Griffworks

There's an echo in here! LOL



They could easily do a _Colonial One_ in a different scale, such as 1/350, and still show lots of detail. if my calculations are correct, that would put it in a similar length to the Vipers they're producing. 

Alternately, they could do what I've been pining to see - a couple of different box sets of Rag Tag Fugitive Fleet ships. Each could include four or so different ships. For the larger ships, such as _Cloud 9, Zephyr_ (Spacepark/Ringship), Colonial _Defender_ and the Botanical Cruiser, they could make those individual kits. 

And yeah - they definitely need the two Basestars in kit form.  


OK, I'm done "whining" about what I'd like to see them produce.


----------



## Mark Dorais

large scale Spindrift based on the HERO filming model, and like the Jupiter 2,......NOT the full scale set !


----------



## Paulbo

SUNGOD said:


> Here's something no other model company has ever done and I've seen ship modellers asking for...................
> 
> 
> a.................*SUPERTANKER*
> 
> 
> like this one.......
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/75/Supertanker_AbQaiq.jpg
> 
> 
> the only tankers that have been done are by Revell but they're much smaller tankers like the Glasgow.


A supertanker would be cool ... especially one large enough to fit 3 nuclear subs through a big door in the bow


----------



## kdaracal

Mark Dorais said:


> large scale Spindrift based on the HERO filming model, and like the Jupiter 2,......NOT the full scale set !


My dream scale. 

I spoke to Frank at Moebius, way back in 2010 about the possibility. My son and I saw him at Monsterpalooza in Burbank, CA. This is one of his very favorite ships, BTW. He said it is not financially feasible, but he'd love to do one on the scale of the J2. Short time later they released the little scale. Yea. I'd love to have that next to my J2. :drunk:


----------



## RMC

Mark Dorais said:


> large scale Spindrift based on the HERO filming model, and like the Jupiter 2,......NOT the full scale set !



I agree,.....but it seems we are doing the usual :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Griffworks

Paulbo said:


> A supertanker would be cool ... especially one large enough to fit 3 nuclear subs through a big door in the bow


It needs to have a shark tank in it, too!  


 (yes, I know that was in the submersible lab/HQ-thing, but that was sunk, so we need a new one)


----------



## Paulbo

Griffworks said:


> It needs to have a shark tank in it, too!
> 
> 
> (yes, I know that was in the submersible lab/HQ-thing, but that was sunk, so we need a new one)


Well, that goes without saying.

And we can't forget the SSTO launch facility from that other movie with almost identical plot and set design.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

A 18 inch Jupiter 2, full scale set, with the lower level, in a diorama with all the camping/exploring equipments.

It could be sold in five packs:
1) Upper deck;
2) Lower deck;
3) Diorama;
4) Camping/exploring equipments;
5) Lighting kit.


----------



## WOI

I don't know what more I could say but I had already given my sudgestions
of what Moebius Models should bring out,can't they take a hint?


----------



## SUNGOD

Paulbo said:


> A supertanker would be cool ... especially one large enough to fit 3 nuclear subs through a big door in the bow





That would be cool and would appeal to Bond fans too.


----------



## Griffworks

Not to mention fans of *Pacific Rim*! :thumbsup:




I'm still holdin' out hope for Moebius to at least address the question of Cylon Basestars.


----------



## SUNGOD

Griffworks said:


> Not to mention fans of *Pacific Rim*! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still holdin' out hope for Moebius to at least address the question of Cylon Basestars.







Ah..........so there's a supertanker in Pacific Rim too.


----------



## Griffworks

Well, I guess I should have added the caveat that I've not yet seen PR, but have seen the trailers. One of the giant robots drags what _looks to me_ like a supertanker and smacks a giant critter upside the head with it. I could be wrong about what sort of ship it is, tho.


----------



## SUNGOD

Griffworks said:


> Well, I guess I should have added the caveat that I've not yet seen PR, but have seen the trailers. One of the giant robots drags what _looks to me_ like a supertanker and smacks a giant critter upside the head with it. I could be wrong about what sort of ship it is, tho.






From what I've read it sounds like a supertanker.


----------



## Griffworks

Rented it and watched it - it definitely looks like a supertanker to me! It's certainly big and sturdy enough!


----------



## seaQuest

Riö said:


> The New Battlestar Galactica Colonial one would be sweet!!


Ummmmmmm...Moebius announced at iHobby that they're doing a Colonial One next year.


----------



## defiantmacho

Fernando Mureb said:


> A 18 inch Jupiter 2, full scale set, with the lower level, in a diorama with all the camping/exploring equipments.
> 
> It could be sold in five packs:
> 1) Upper deck;
> 2) Lower deck;
> 3) Diorama;
> 4) Camping/exploring equipments;
> 5) Lighting kit.


I second this, along with a Pod, Chariot, Robot and Robinsons... Sort of a super kit all scaled, perhaps a bigger version.


----------



## Seaview

Without back tracking all 76 previous pages of this thread, I don't know if anyone has mentioned *The Time Machine *from the George Pal movie starring Rod Taylor. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marco Scheloske

seaQuest said:


> Ummmmmmm...Moebius announced at iHobby that they're doing a Colonial One next year.



Indeed. It will be approx. 10 inches long, a nice size IMHO.


----------



## John P

Sounds about the same size as the Fantastic Plastic kit, which is 1/350.


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Moebius should be working in something important to release in September 15, 2015.


----------



## Dave in RI

Fernando Mureb said:


> Moebius should be working in something important to release in September 15, 2015.


I can think of an important Blu-ray release for that date :hat:


----------



## yorkie

Not sure if mentioned before but I'd give an arm and a leg for a styrene Last Starfighter Gunstar. Either Moebius or Pegasus Hobbies.


----------



## Fiver

*Jupiter 2 mini kit?*

Lo all,

I don't know if this has been mentioned as I haven't looked over all 50+ pages of this thread but a Jupiter 2 in the same scale as the Flying Sub and Spindrift mini kits would be dandy and a really nice rounding off of the series. Any thoughts?

Fiver


----------



## Fernando Mureb

I agree 100%. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave in RI

I'm guessing we're not seeing a mini Jupiter 2 because of the Johnny Lightning metal J2 that's been out for so long and is readily available on eBay. Perhaps they feel sales would be limited since everyone interested already has that.


----------



## BatToys

Reissue the Aurora Wonder Woman in a Comic Scenes box. That has never been done before. The actress who plays the new Wonder Woman is skinny like the model kit. So it may fit the new movie.


----------



## HabuHunter32

Just bought my 3rd 1/6 B-9 kit. man I wish Moebius could do a 1/6 Robby in the guise of the Robot guard from Condemned of Space with the freeze gun that he had! I know Round2 has the rights to the name Robby the Robot and Forbidden Planet but It would be great if Moebius could just call him "Lost In Space Robot Guard". I wonder if Robby's image and likeness are part of Round2's license? I have Masudaya's Robby and YM-3 but I would love to have a 1/6 Robot Guard from Moebius also! Oh-Well! An old guy can dream cant he!

Mike


----------



## modelnut

I still want a Type XXI U-boat in styrene in 72nd scale even though it is not SciFi. Moebius did release the 72 scale "Skipjack". How about a XXI?

- Leelan


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Battlestar Galactica original series "Landram" In the same scale as the Colonial Viper.


----------



## Dave in RI

I'm looking at that landram and can't help but think one could be built using the chasis from the Chariot kit.


----------



## HabuHunter32

I would like to thank Mace at Moebius for fantastic customer service. Replacement parts for ones that I had ruined by using the wrong glue came ultra quick at an unbelievably nominal price! My fault and Moebius saves the day!

Thanks Mace!

Thanks Moebius!

Mike


----------



## Bubba 123

HabuHunter32 said:


> Just bought my 3rd 1/6 B-9 kit. man I wish Moebius could do a 1/6 Robby in the guise of the Robot guard from Condemned of Space with the freeze gun that he had! I know Round2 has the rights to the name Robby the Robot and Forbidden Planet but It would be great if Moebius could just call him "Lost In Space Robot Guard". I wonder if Robby's image and likeness are part of Round2's license? I have Masudaya's Robby and YM-3 but I would love to have a 1/6 Robot Guard from Moebius also! Oh-Well! An old guy can dream cant he!
> 
> Mike


how tall w/ Robby be??
Got a Japanese pre-built W/gun & 2 sets of hands...
i'll try & get specs if U want, PM Me ; 
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Dave in RI said:


> I'm looking at that landram and can't help but think one could be built using the chasis from the Chariot kit.


it looks like a modified; UFO SHADOW mobile command Veh.
models are on Epay...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## HabuHunter32

Bubba 123 said:


> how tall w/ Robby be??
> Got a Japanese pre-built W/gun & 2 sets of hands...
> i'll try & get specs if U want, PM Me ;
> Bubba 123 :wave:


I know there is a 1/6 Robby from X-Plus but the price is the problem. I would prefer a Moebius version. Hey...I can dream cant I ?


----------



## yorkie

How about models kits from video games - say ships from Wing Commander, Halo, Mass Effect?


----------



## Bubba 123

HabuHunter32 said:


> I know there is a 1/6 Robby from X-Plus but the price is the problem. I would prefer a Moebius version. Hey...I can dream cant I ?


about $150.00 ????
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

yorkie said:


> How about models kits from video games - say ships from Wing Commander, Halo, Mass Effect?


Mass Effect are available in pre-built/detailed solid castings....
got da' Set... look under "Dark Horse" 4 'em.. :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

about $30 each..Normandy's are about 6 -7 in. long & rest are scaled alike 2 match...


----------



## Chrisisall

Hey Moebius, how about a Firefox?
No landing gear. 
Please?:thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview

Fireball XL-5. :thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32

Bubba 123 said:


> about $150.00 ????
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Just found out the wife pre-ordered one for my birthday. Still would like a Moebius version though.

Mike


----------



## Bubba 123

Seaview said:


> Fireball XL-5. :thumbsup:


I'll 2nd THAT on Fireball XL-5 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

HabuHunter32 said:


> Just found out the wife pre-ordered one for my birthday. Still would like a Moebius version though.
> 
> Mike


hi Mike...
OH BOY!!!
u'll enjoy it...MEGA detailing, comes w/ 2 types of "Hands" & Gun!!!

be careful w/ u install the 2 "Radar" rings in the helmet & installing the clear face plate.. not hard (I have arthritis & a Parkinson's-like disorder..)
u might want 2 glue the bottom of the feet 2 a base of some kind (top heavy)

let me know how u like u'rs ;-)
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## gmaiocco

I'd like to see them do a Phantom of the Opera, along with a Lee Faulk Phantom.


----------



## starduster

How about some robots from the comic book Magnus Robot Fighter ? some of those designs were pretty good and include Magnus as well, and how about a different version of the War of the Worlds martian from Classics Illustrated that design was great and how about the Time Machine from the Classics Illustrated comic as well ? and could Moebius please make the airship from the movie Master of The World another great missing airship. There has never been a model of the peace bomber from the 1936 movie Things to Come along with the Gyro Copter in plastic anyway. Karl


----------



## kitkarma

Are we ever going to see the already promised 1/35 scale Chariot and Space Pod from lost in Space. They were announced several years ago, so did Moebius decide they weren't cost effective to produce?


----------



## liskorea317

kitkarma said:


> Are we ever going to see the already promised 1/35 scale Chariot and Space Pod from lost in Space. They were announced several years ago, so did Moebius decide they weren't cost effective to produce?


They are still listed as pre orders at Culttvman and MegaHobby. They estimate mid year for their release. Fingers crossed!


----------



## starseeker

Tho' a big fan of the '66 Batmobile, I have no interest in ever re-living any of the characters from that show. Even if Moebius does seem to have started one of the best scale figure series ever, from what I've seen in preview photos. But I was just downstairs, listening to an excellent bootleg Kolchak TV series soundtrack* that I recently found, and I realized what fun it would be (for me at least) to have a kit of Carl, maybe holding out a cross, or his camera, and maybe the Night Stalker vampire, maybe the lady vampire from the series, or the Zombie, or a Harley with a headless rider...

* If you want to find this great bootleg, just Google:
KOLCHAK: THE NIGHT STALKER (1974) Gil Melle & Jerry Fielding
and it's the first thing Google gives you. Might need Chrome for the Mega download.


----------



## Zombie_61

starseeker said:


> ...I realized what fun it would be (for me at least) to have a kit of Carl, maybe holding out a cross, or his camera, and maybe the Night Stalker vampire, maybe the lady vampire from the series, or the Zombie, or a Harley with a headless rider...


For the foreseeable future, this is probably as close as you're gonna' get.


----------



## DCH10664

If I'm going to wish, I might as well wish BIG !!
Since the Moebius B9 model has arrived and seems to be a big hit with the modelers. Why can't they make a B9 model that's 3 times the size for 3 or 4 times the price ?? A THREE FOOT TALL B9 !!!This would definitely be a BIG seller.


----------



## Rallystone

What about some classic Battlestar Galactica 1/6 figure kits?


----------



## SusieQ

Rallystone said:


> What about some classic Battlestar Galactica 1/6 figure kits?


I'll second that!


----------



## Zombie_61

Rallystone said:


> What about some classic Battlestar Galactica 1/6 figure kits?


Especially Athena and Cassiopeia.


----------



## SteveR

I second a good Kolchak figure. With cross and camera.

… or maybe figures from _A Christmas Story_? But the licensing may be a bit dear.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

After having way too much fun on the current crop of original series Galactica kits, It would be very cool to get a Landram in 1/32 scale, a Galactica shuttle and....Perhaps a studio scale Viper!!!:thumbsup:

Personally, a larger Model of the Galactica herself...YES!


----------



## edge10

Captain Han Solo said:


> After having way too much fun on the current crop of original series Galactica kits, It would be very cool to get a Landram in 1/32 scale, a Galactica shuttle and....Perhaps a studio scale Viper!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Personally, a larger Model of the Galactica herself...YES!


I second this! 

In particular: the TOS shuttle and larger TOS Galactica.


----------



## sparrowlord01

I have a couple of items for the list.

1. A 1/32 kit of the Razor version of the Cylon Raider..
2. A 1/32 scale kit of the advanced Cylon Raider from Galactica 1980 (the show stunk, but the new raider was cool.)
3. A 1/32 kit of the Heavy Raider from the newer BSG series.
4. A large scale version of the Rising Star fromt he original BSG
5. Maybe a series of ships from the original refugee fleet from the original BSG, scaled to match the Galactica. Then we could build our own fleet. lol
6. Some of the old Irwin Allen shows kits, done in a larger scale. The Flying Sub, spindrift etc. Those tiny kits they have now are absolutely no good for folks like me with disabilities which hamper our coordination and ability to work with tiny pieces.
7. A larger scale kit of the Space 1999 Eagle, with some detail for a change instead of just painting it black between the frame members. The Hawk would be nice too. And maybe some of the other ships from the series like the Ultra and Meta Probes, and some alien ships.
8. A large scale kit of the Icarus from "The Planet of the Apes" (original movie)
9. A large (1/48 or 1/32) scale kit of the British Fighters from "Sky Captain and the world of Tomorrow"
10. A diorama kit with "The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms", in a reasonable scale.
11. A few kits in 1/32 or 1/48 scale of some of the other cooler Gerry Anderson series vehicles, like the SkyDiver sub/Aircraft combo from UFO, the Interceptor, the Mobile The Moon shuttle (the one that looked like a fish...), and the SST transport. SID would also be cool.
12. The Visitor Ships from the original V maybe in a similar scale to the Galactica kits, along with the squad vehicle, tanker and personnel carrier.
13. How about retooling the Buck Rogers fighters from the 1980s show? Maybe toss in a large scale Searcher or Draconia?
14. A 1/48 scale model of the Proteus from the original "Fantastic Voyage" Movie. The one from the cartoon series is just lame.

There are so many others. I think it would be very cool to bring some of these classics back for our children to enjoy. Just don't overprice them. Moebius kits tend to be a bit high on the price scale. Most kids today can't afford $20 for a single model, no matter how cool it is. Model companies don't realize it, but they are pricing themselves out of business. I have dozens of friends who had to give it up because they simploy could not afford it anymore. It will be interesting to see if Moebius runs with any of the balls I just threw them.

Rich


----------



## Chrisisall

Clint Eastwood's Firefox!!!
The Landmaster from Damnation Alley!
A REALLY BIG Airwolf!!!!


----------



## Seaview

sparrowlord01 said:


> 6. Some of the old Irwin Allen shows kits, done in a larger scale. The Flying Sub, spindrift etc. Those tiny kits they have now are absolutely no good for folks like me with disabilities which hamper our coordination and ability to work with tiny pieces.
> Rich


 Hi, Rich, and welcome to HobbyTalk! Moebius did make large scale Irwin Allen kits, such as the 1/35 scale Jupiter 2, 1/25 scale Space Pod, Chariot and Flying Sub, and both versions of The Seaview in 1/129 scale (the 8-window movie/first season) version of which is still available on the market.
the 1/6 scale Robot B-9 that just came out a few months ago is WONDERFUL! However, inflation is what it is, and by having these kits manufactured in China is the only way he has been able to keep the prices as low as he has.
I, too, want a larger scale Spindrift than the one he is selling currently, but he doesn't think he can make a profit on investing in such a kit. It's his company, so he has the final say so (and Spindrift is one of his personal favorites, too). :dude:


----------



## sparrowlord01

Seaview said:


> Hi, Rich, and welcome to HobbyTalk! Moebius did make large scale Irwin Allen kits, such as the 1/35 scale Jupiter 2, 1/25 scale Space Pod, Chariot and Flying Sub, and both versions of The Seaview in 1/129 scale (the 8-window movie/first season) version of which is still available on the market.
> the 1/6 scale Robot B-9 that just came out a few months ago is WONDERFUL! However, inflation is what it is, and by having these kits manufactured in China is the only way he has been able to keep the prices as low as he has.
> I, too, want a larger scale Spindrift than the one he is selling currently, but he doesn't think he can make a profit on investing in such a kit. It's his company, so he has the final say so (and Spindrift is one of his personal favorites, too). :dude:


Thanks for the welcome!

Yeh, I know they had some of them at one time, then just went with the smaller kits. A lot like the newer Star Trek kits. Too small for me to work with anymore. I have one of the older spindrift kits as well as a Flying Sub. And of course the Big Seaview (the 4 Window version). I would love to see a retool of them though. They could do with a bit more detail, and a better fit and finish. I think anyone who has every built the original Aurora kits knows what I mean. Especially the Spindrift and Flying Sub kits. I do have one of the decent sized Polar Lights Jupiter Two kits, and the large scale 1/72 C57D kit. I'm almost afraid to open them. I had two of the C57D, but one was stolen in a break in, along with some of my other old kits. I had intended to keep one for my Daughter and build the other. But now they are too expensive when you can find one at all. I love most of the new Moebius Kits. My only suggestion on how to improve them is to improve the decals. On just about every kit I have bought from them, I have had to order a new pack of details because the ones in the box disintegrated when soaked for more than 5 seconds in water. I'm actually waiting for a new set for my Classic BSG Galactica kit right now. That was a nice kit. The only issues I had with it were some fit issues where the upper pylon s connected to the landing bays. The fit was a bit off. And I had to get a new piece #15 for one of the landing bays because they gave me two #13 parts and no #15. I hope to get another one some day and make the Atlantia or Pegasus. I find that the customer service is pretty good. There was only one rep I had an issue with. The guy I had to deal with on the wrong piece for the Galactica wanted to charge me for their mistake. I eventually got the part. I know it's only like $3, but it's the point of the thing that bugged me. I have a problem paying for someone else's mistake. It got worked out though. Overall great kits, if a bit pricey. I do wish they would manufacture in the US though. I like to support US businesses. And when you figure in the hidden costs of overseas manufacturing, such as tariffs, import duties and the hassle of dealing with another company which you have no real control over. I think they might be surprised at the quality difference, with US manufacture.

Rich


----------



## Moderbuilderzero

Ok. With the detail Moebius puts into the kits we love, how about a decent sized scale kit of a Last Starfighter Gunstar, with detailed cockpit and crew, along with some opening Death Blossom petals? And to complement it, maybe even a model of the Command Ship, or a Xurian fighter? I know other Gunstar kits are floating around, but Moebius could do it the justice it deserves.

And just for giggles, how about a kit of Johnny Five, from Short Circuit?

Now Those are kits I'd preorder,....pronto! :thumbsup:

MBZ:wave:


----------



## Moderbuilderzero

And since we are wishing, how about an all chromed version of a BSG classic Cylon Centurion, in the same scale as the new BSG Centurion kit? They could even do a gold Commander version for the Moebius website exclusively.

MBZ:wave:


----------



## sparrowlord01

I always wondered why they never came out with a Gunstar kit. I suppose it was a matter of scale. For a so called fighter, it was HUGE! And it didn't have a lot of detail to it. So I guess it would have been an enormous kit if they wanted to keep what detail was there. The Star Car would have been a fun little kit too.



Moderbuilderzero said:


> Ok. With the detail Moebius puts into the kits we love, how about a decent sized scale kit of a Last Starfighter Gunstar, with detailed cockpit and crew, along with some opening Death Blossom petals? And to complement it, maybe even a model of the Command Ship, or a Xurian fighter? I know other Gunstar kits are floating around, but Moebius could do it the justice it deserves.
> 
> And just for giggles, how about a kit of Johnny Five, from Short Circuit?
> 
> Now Those are kits I'd preorder,....pronto! :thumbsup:
> 
> MBZ:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD

Chrisisall said:


> Clint Eastwood's Firefox!!!
> The Landmaster from Damnation Alley!
> A REALLY BIG Airwolf!!!!










The Firefox is approaching 700 votes (for a 1/48th version) on Revells site..............


http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/1650/



And 400 for a non specified scale........



http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/951/


Still rising every day.


----------



## SUNGOD

2001 kits are over 4000 votes on Revells site now............

Discovery (over 4500 votes) 


http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/1416/


Aries


http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/1110/


Space station


http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/1221/


and the Space 1999 Eagles are over 3000 votes


http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/496/


These are getting more votes than most things on Revells site and are near the top of voting.


----------



## ynnek63

*1/3 SCALE B9 LIS robot*

I know this probably would never happen, but it is a WISH/suggestion list. My wish would be for a 1/3 scale B9 robot. I'd be willing to pay some $$$ for it. There would be enough room in it for some awesome after market customization. And a Raspberry Pi would fit in it for some real fun!


----------



## SUNGOD

If those results are anything to go by...................how much longer are manufacturers going to ignore 2001 and Space 1999?


Discovery, Aries and space station over 7000 votes and Eagles approaching 4500.


----------



## BatToys

A Raquel Welch figure for your Proteus kit's cockpit.


----------



## WOI

How's about an 18in Voyager kit from the Fantastic Voyage cartoon series,
and a 1/35 scale kit of the Spindrift,is that asking too much?


----------



## mr.victor

I still wish for glow versions of the new monster kits.


----------



## Paulbo

WOI said:


> How's about an 18in Voyager kit from the Fantastic Voyage cartoon series,
> and a 1/35 scale kit of the Spindrift,is that asking too much?


Voyager: A larger kit isn't going to be any more detailed or accurate - the prototype was a poorly detailed late 60s cartoon.

Given previous comments from Moebius regarding the Spindrift, yes, it asking too much.


----------



## chuckyr

*Revell Share Your Dream Vote:



Asphalt Paver Machine 1/25th or 1/24th Scale*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/5107/

*Global Van Lines Tractor and Trailer*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/3897/


*Freightliner Cascadia 1/24th - 1/25th Scale*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/3858/


*Modern American Aluminum Dump (Tipper) Trailer 1/24th - 1/25th Scale*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/3309/


*Neck Lowboy Trailer 1/24th - 1/25th Scale*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/3306/


*Kenworth Fruehauf Bekins Truck*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/2905/


*Cold Planer Machine 1/24th or 1/25th Scale*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/2852/


*Kenworth T680 1/24th - 1/25th Scale*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/2851/


*Volvo VN630 
*http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/2850/


*Kenworth T800 1/24th - 1/25th Scale*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/2763/


*Caterpillar D11 Bulldozer 1/24th or 1/25th Scale*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/2760/


*North American Grain Semi Trailer 1/24th - 1/25th Scale*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/2624/


*Mack Granite 1/24th - 1/25th Scale*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/2623/


*Mack Pinnacle Rawhide Edition 1/24th - 1/25th Scale*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/2622/


*McNeilus Bridgemaster Concrete Mixer 1/24th - 1/25th Scale*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/2606/


*1938 Mercedes-Benz 540 K Streamliner 1/12th Scale*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/5058/


*Renwal The Visible Automobile Chassis*
http://ideas.revell.de/ideas/item/2930/


----------



## Zombie_61

chuckyr said:


> *Revell Share Your Dream Vote:*


Just an fyi, in case you don't already know, that list and $5 will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks. Revell has said they will not consider any of the suggestions on that page of their website, and that it is nothing more than a glorified wishlist. That doesn't necessarily mean they will completely ignore the suggestions on that list with the highest amount of votes, but unless they make a formal announcement I'd consider the chances as being slim to none.


----------



## chuckyr

Zombie_61 said:


> Just an fyi, in case you don't already know, that list and $5 will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks. Revell has said they will not consider any of the suggestions on that page of their website, and that it is nothing more than a glorified wishlist. That doesn't necessarily mean they will completely ignore the suggestions on that list with the highest amount of votes, but unless they make a formal announcement I'd consider the chances as being slim to none.


http://ideas.revell.de/blog/welcome-willkommen/

We cannot promise you that your favourite model will become a reality, but what we can promise you is that here your ideas will definitely not get lost. In other words, we have your dream in our sights at all times.

http://ideas.revell.de/blog/news-update-08-2014/

Dear Revell-friends, the Ideas platform is now only for little more than a year. During this time you contributed far more then 3,500 ideas for which we say a big thank you! Some of your ideas had our Product Development department in mind as well and some ideas have even been seriously discussed in prior new items meetings. Nevertheless we are consistently amazed on which creative ideas you come. Keep doing that!


As promised we have checked each and every idea individually and will continue doing this in the future. For approval of your ideas there is only one criterion: Is the idea new respectively does it distinguish itself sufficiently from another idea or has the idea already been posted. If the idea has already been posted we regretfully can’t approve it. The reason for that is simple. We would like to avoid that a single idea is on the website multiple times and therefore the votes are split on these ideas. Of course now and then there may be an idea which “slips” through the system so the idea exists two times but we try our best to avoid that. You can also support us on this effort. Please previously check with the search function if your idea has already been posted by another user. That would help us a lot and really we would appreciate it.


We have been surprised that the figurines category found so much favour from you. We therefore have decided to open an own category for them. From now on you can post your ideas directly under this category and your ideas can be found more easily.


We implemented other new features as well…


Your comments on possible manipulations we take very seriously and examine them closely from time to time. An arbitrary manipulation we couldn’t find for any of the submitted ideas. However, we do not exclude the possibility that the user will do their best to be creative accordingly.


----------



## WOI

You could always get Randy Cooper to help you create a more accurate
updated version of the Voyager,he did it already.


----------



## Zombie_61

chuckyr said:


> http://ideas.revell.de/blog/welcome-willkommen/
> 
> We cannot promise you that your favourite model will become a reality, but what we can promise you is that here your ideas will definitely not get lost. In other words, we have your dream in our sights at all times.
> 
> http://ideas.revell.de/blog/news-update-08-2014/


I stand corrected. That page wasn't a part of their website a few months ago when word of this "ideas" thing began to spread. Well then, here's hoping they'll actually produce kits of some of the better ideas.


----------



## chuckyr

Zombie_61 said:


> I stand corrected. That page wasn't a part of their website a few months ago when word of this "ideas" thing began to spread. Well then, here's hoping they'll actually produce kits of some of the better ideas.


Typical negative, cynical assumption. What would you expect with a user name like Zombie.


----------



## Zombie_61

chuckyr said:


> Typical negative, cynical assumption. What would you expect with a user name like Zombie.


*shrug* When that Ideas page first started a lot of people were getting excited thinking Revell would commit to producing the most popular ideas, and Revell issued a statement to the effect that they get all of their kit ideas in-house and would not even consider any of the suggestions on the Ideas page. Clearly they've reconsidered their position on the matter.


----------



## chuckyr

Zombie_61 said:


> *shrug* When that Ideas page first started a lot of people were getting excited thinking Revell would commit to producing the most popular ideas, and Revell issued a statement to the effect that they get all of their kit ideas in-house and would not even consider any of the suggestions on the Ideas page. Clearly they've reconsidered their position on the matter.






> Revell issued a statement to the effect


Please post that statement.


----------



## Zombie_61

chuckyr said:


> Please post that statement.


I don't have any direct links, but you can read more about it here and here. Not exactly "official", but it's the best I can do at the moment.


----------



## Rob65

I haven't read this entire thread, so pardon if this has already been submitted, but I would love to see the truck and Valliant from Steven Speilberg's "Duel" in kit form. This truck scared the crap out of me when I was a kid!



Robert


----------



## Chrisisall

Rob65 said:


> This truck scared the crap out of me when I was a kid!


Same here.:freak:


----------



## Trek Ace

^^ The truck has a much happier look on it's face in this photo.

It must be good friends with the car in real life.


----------



## SUNGOD

Yes that rusty old Duel truck was great. I've seen a kit of it somewhere which must have been released years ago by AMT.


----------



## SUNGOD

Just looked and the Duel truck might have been a 1/48th kit from Revell but I can't find much else about it.


----------



## cylon

Moebius, how about a BSG Cylon Raider from the Razor episode?!


----------



## starduster

Would love to see a Duel truck and Valliant as well, and when will the Death dealer be released ? thanks. Karl


----------



## Paulbo

If I'm not mistaken someone has recently done the Duel truck. I seem to remember seeing photos of a buildup by Jason Eaton.


----------



## SteveR

Rob65 said:


> I haven't read this entire thread, so pardon if this has already been submitted, but I would love to see the truck and Valliant from Steven Speilberg's "Duel" in kit form.


Here's some info on the real thing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peterbilt_281


----------



## DCH10664

Would love to see a model made of the Johnny Five robot from the movie Short Circuit.


----------



## SUNGOD

Paulbo said:


> If I'm not mistaken someone has recently done the Duel truck. I seem to remember seeing photos of a buildup by Jason Eaton.




I think we'd know about it if some company had done that. I've done a search and can't find that particular Peterbilt in model form apart from that vague rumour of a smaller kit.
Seeing as Moebius have done some modern trucks doing the Duel truck could be a good idea as truck enthusiasts would collect it as well as film buffs. But it should definitely have the trailer too.

Problem is Peterbilt might want a fortune for the rights as well as the film company.


----------



## Zombie_61

SUNGOD said:


> ...Problem is Peterbilt might want a fortune for the rights as well as the film company.


_Duel_ was produced by Universal. I have no idea what Moebius' current relationship is with them, but that alone might be reason enough for them to not want to produce the kit. Of course, if they wanted to they could simply produce a kit of the stock truck and trailer with no mention of it being from the movie, and let the aftermarket folks produce the details that would make it specific to the movie vehicle (i.e., decals for the signage on the trailer, the license plates, the modified front bumper, and so on). That way, they would only have to deal with Peterbilt.


----------



## SUNGOD

Zombie_61 said:


> _Duel_ was produced by Universal. I have no idea what Moebius' current relationship is with them, but that alone might be reason enough for them to not want to produce the kit. Of course, if they wanted to they could simply produce a kit of the stock truck and trailer with no mention of it being from the movie, and let the aftermarket folks produce the details that would make it specific to the movie vehicle (i.e., decals for the signage on the trailer, the license plates, the modified front bumper, and so on). That way, they would only have to deal with Peterbilt.




Well they've produced a few Universal monster kits etc so at least they've dealt with them before. 

I suppose if they ever did that particular Peterbilt they'd contact Peterbilt first anyway as a Duel variant might be something they'd do after they've done the basic truck.


----------



## WOI

You have probably already heard my wish list and suggestions what I want
Moebius Models should bring out,I really doubt that anybody will be listening.


----------



## cosmonauta

*Firebird III Concept Car*

Would love Moebius to bring out the 1958 Firebird III Concept Car! I am sure it will sell good among Sci-Fi modelers and car lovers.


----------



## spock62

cosmonauta said:


> Would love Moebius to bring out the 1958 Firebird III Concept Car! I am sure it will sell good among Sci-Fi modelers and car lovers.


I second that request!


----------



## RMC

what about the........wait for it ......... *Spindrift in 1/32 ?......LOL*


----------



## Zombie_61

RMC said:


> what about the........wait for it ......... *Spindrift in 1/32 ?......LOL*


Or, y'know, a 1974 Dodge Monaco Bluesmobile.


----------



## SUNGOD

I like the Dodge Monaco but isn't there already a kit of it in 1/24 scale? I know there's a 1/18 diecast.

Most of the 70s cars seem to have been done in plastic or diecast but I'd love to see Kojaks Buick. We only have the old Corgi diecast of that.


----------



## ERVysther

For starters - since it seems no one is doing this - a nice 2014 Godzilla

Heath Ledger Joker

Fredric March as Mr. Hyde

Christopher Lee's Dracula

The Phantom of the Opera (Chaney)

Chaney's London After Midnight vampire

I Was A Teenager Werewolf


----------



## Zombie_61

SUNGOD said:


> I like the Dodge Monaco but isn't there already a kit of it in 1/24 scale?


There's the MPC kit of Roscoe's patrol car from _The Dukes of Hazzard_ television series and the AMT kit of the Joker Goon Car/Gotham City Police Car from Tim Burton's _Batman_ movie, but they're both based on the 1978 Dodge Monaco, not the 1974 model used in _The Blues Brothers_. And, yes, there are diecast versions available, but I'd much rather build my own.


----------



## SUNGOD

Zombie_61 said:


> There's the MPC kit of Roscoe's patrol car from _The Dukes of Hazzard_ television series and the AMT kit of the Joker Goon Car/Gotham City Police Car from Tim Burton's _Batman_ movie, but they're both based on the 1978 Dodge Monaco, not the 1974 model used in _The Blues Brothers_. And, yes, there are diecast versions available, but I'd much rather build my own.




So it is. I'm still amazed nobody's done Kojaks Buick though as it's one of *the* famous tv cars from the 70s that hasn't been done with a better tooling (unlike the Starsky and Hutch Torino and Bond Espirit).


----------



## Rob P.

ERVysther said:


> For starters - since it seems no one is doing this - a nice 2014 Godzilla
> 
> Heath Ledger Joker
> 
> Fredric March as Mr. Hyde
> 
> Christopher Lee's Dracula
> 
> The Phantom of the Opera (Chaney)
> 
> Chaney's London After Midnight vampire
> 
> I Was A Teenager Werewolf


I am on board with choices 2 thru 5. Make them and I will buy them. I would replace choice #1 with Christopher Lee's Frankenstein Monster, or Luna from Mark of the Vampire. Oh heck, just combine the lists and make them all! 

Rob


----------



## SUNGOD

About time the old Revell DUNE kits were reissued too. And the BLACK HOLE kits................though Vincent needs a new top dome as the original is badly mishapen and the Cygnus needs more parts and to be moulded in clear. Vincent could do with a few new parts such as eyes too as the original didn't have eyes.


----------



## DCH10664

cosmonauta said:


> Would love Moebius to bring out the 1958 Firebird III Concept Car! I am sure it will sell good among Sci-Fi modelers and car lovers.


Would love to see this car made into a model. Along with some other concept cars ! Many of the old concept cars were quite interesting. They could make for a whole new line of model cars.


----------



## Zombie_61

SUNGOD said:


> ...And the BLACK HOLE kits...though Vincent needs a new top dome as the original is badly mishapen...Vincent could do with a few new parts such as eyes too as the original didn't have eyes.


It did have eyes, but they were only decals that were supposed to be placed into two slightly recessed areas on the inner "head" piece. But you're right about the dome--the upper transition is too "rounded" compared to the filming prop. Since those kits were produced by MPC, Round 2 probably has the molds (if they still exist) somewhere in their stockpile.


----------



## DCH10664

Here's some concept/prototype cars that be great to have made into models.


----------



## BWolfe

DCH10664 said:


> Here's some concept/prototype cars that be great to have made into models.


Revell produced a kit of the 1956 Pontiac Club De Mer, the last time it was released was in the late 1990's.


----------



## DCH10664

BWolfe said:


> Revell produced a kit of the 1956 Pontiac Club De Mer, the last time it was released was in the late 1990's.


Cool ! I didn't know that.


----------



## Bubba 123

*Moebius Dragon Fly (J.Q.)*

hoping that Mobius makes a Pre-Built/Detailed version of their new Johnny Quest Dragon Fly SST :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Jafo

How about making it easier to get parts? Ive emailed for months(talking close to 6!) to get a replacement canopy for a viper and they keep saying, check back in 6 weeks because we dont have any in stock, we have to wait until we get a kit we can take a part from... Yes I offered to pay.


----------



## SUNGOD

Zombie_61 said:


> It did have eyes, but they were only decals that were supposed to be placed into two slightly recessed areas on the inner "head" piece. But you're right about the dome--the upper transition is too "rounded" compared to the filming prop. Since those kits were produced by MPC, Round 2 probably has the molds (if they still exist) somewhere in their stockpile.




That's it and the dome is not only too rounded in part if you look at the other side it's a completely different shape. The other side has too prominent a crease on it.

So you can't even try and sand it to the correct shape. It's terribly mishapen. It wouldn't be a bad kit if they sorted that out and included 2 eyes instead of the decals seeing as the eyes aren't flat like the decals.


----------



## TIEbomber1967

Griffworks said:


> *edit
> Galactica needs a RTF to escort and Pegasus needs civilian ships to raid.
> 
> Bonus points for a Colonial _Defender, Valkyrie_ and a _Berzerk_.
> 
> Then the Cylon Basestars from both TOS and TNS, to include the Guardian Basestar and the last day of the war TOS style Cylon Basestar that has spires similar to the later Basestar.
> *edit


Dug this post out from a couple years back to say that I too would like Moebius to consider the Battlestar Valkyrie. It would be pretty small at 1:4105, but like the 1:72 valkyries could be considered a "budget" kit. Cheaper to produce, and cheaper to buy (and come 2 to a box)! I'd also like to put in a vote for the NuBasestar.
I just bought the Colonial One to add to my Moebius stack, and thought, "This large-ish pile of model kits really needs more capital ships". Seriously though, I'd very much like to add these ships to my collection, but to have them in styrene to boot would be perfect. Keep up the good work Moebius, I'll keep throwing my money at you!


----------



## StyreneDude

I don't even know if this sort of thing is possible, but I would love to see Moebius release the Thor kit that was canceled by Round 2.

Moebius has already released some other Marvel kits, and a half the work is already done on the Thor kit including the sculpt and Joe Jusko's incredible box art.

Maybe Frank could buy the kit from Round 2 and finish it?


----------



## Richard Baker

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Dug this post out from a couple years back to say that I too would like Moebius to consider the Battlestar Valkyrie. It would be pretty small at 1:4105, but like the 1:72 valkyries could be considered a "budget" kit. Cheaper to produce, and cheaper to buy (and come 2 to a box)! I'd also like to put in a vote for the NuBasestar.
> I just bought the Colonial One to add to my Moebius stack, and thought, "This large-ish pile of model kits really needs more capital ships". Seriously though, I'd very much like to add these ships to my collection, but to have them in styrene to boot would be perfect. Keep up the good work Moebius, I'll keep throwing my money at you!


I would like to see Moebius come out with a couple RagTag Fleet sets, maybe three ships each, in 1:4105 scale to go with the Battlestars. At that size they would not have to be fancy toolings and could be a good 'budget' kit...


----------



## Bubba 123

DCH10664 said:


> Would love to see this car made into a model. Along with some other concept cars ! Many of the old concept cars were quite interesting. They could make for a whole new line of model cars.


in 1/32 please 
so us slot-car/RC guys can convert 'em to real cars 

TY,
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## favoritemonster

Quint's boat Orca from JAWS.


----------



## Zombie_61

favoritemonster said:


> Quint's boat Orca from JAWS.


Seconded. Unfortunately, I don't think the good folks at Moebius like dealing with Universal, so I'm not holding my breath while waiting for this one to materialize. :lol:

It appears they have a kit of the _Batman vs. Superman_ Batmobile in the works, so I'm hoping they'll do figure kits as well.


----------



## xr4sam

Since we're getting a Raptor, what about a cargo shuttle?

I second the suggestion of ragtag fleet ships, Valkyrie, and other ships.


----------



## SUNGOD

Zombie_61 said:


> Seconded. Unfortunately, I don't think the good folks at Moebius like dealing with Universal, so I'm not holding my breath while waiting for this one to materialize. :lol:
> 
> It appears they have a kit of the _Batman vs. Superman_ Batmobile in the works, so I'm hoping they'll do figure kits as well.




As long as we get a styrene shark to go with it.


----------



## ThingMaker

I'd love to see a 1/6 scale Maria from Metropolis. And the Disney Pirates of the Caribbean kits.










An


----------



## Droogie

I would love to see someone finally make some Jonny Quest figures. Long overdue IMHO.


----------



## HabuHunter32

Wesley Snipes Blade would be nice. Hammer Films anyone? A Christopher Lee (rip) kit that doesn't cost 200-300 dollars would be nice!

One can dream can't one.....:thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## notype

1/72 Lander from Interstellar
You can skip the cockpit internals, but please make the windows with clear parts so that those who want could make their own internals. 

1/144 Endurance. - Bet it would be a great seller especially if you include a base with rotation arm. Many will motorized it! 

Wouldn't mind a revision to 1/72 Ranger, with correct panel lining and clear window parts to name a few. (See spock62's comprehensive wish list.)


----------



## RMC

Moebius (Frank),..........

now that you have succesfully done the flying sub,the Jupiter 2 and doing the Proteus all in 1/32 scale,.....can we please have a large scale Spindrift ? :wave:


----------



## Paulbo

:beatdeadhorse:

:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall

Paulbo said:


> :beatdeadhorse:
> 
> :wave:


:lol:


----------



## RMC

why is this subject taboo ????????
frank is always doing larger kits....I know the rumor mill gets going I have heard that the jupiter 2 didnt sell that good.....well then why is Moebius re-issuing the kit ?.....
whats the scoop on the dead horse thing Paulbo ?........please enlighten me


----------



## Zombie_61

RMC said:


> why is this subject taboo ????????
> frank is always doing larger kits....I know the rumor mill gets going I have heard that the jupiter 2 didnt sell that good.....well then why is Moebius re-issuing the kit ?.....
> whats the scoop on the dead horse thing Paulbo ?........please enlighten me


The "dead horse thing" is his way of saying you're beating a dead horse. The subject of Moebius producing a large-scale Spindrift was discussed to death back when Frank Winspur was still posting regularly here. His responses were very polite, but he made it pretty clear that he had no interest in producing such a kit.


----------



## RMC

Zombie_61 said:


> The "dead horse thing" is his way of saying you're beating a dead horse. The subject of Moebius producing a large-scale Spindrift was discussed to death back when Frank Winspur was still posting regularly here. His responses were very polite, but he made it pretty clear that he had no interest in producing such a kit.


yes,...but he went on to do the spindrift in 128 scale.....was that just to shut everyone up ?.......that makes no sense to me 'cause getting the hull contour correct is the hardest part,...scaling the ship up is done via pantograh


----------



## Zombie_61

RMC said:


> yes,...but he went on to do the spindrift in 128 scale.....was that just to shut everyone up ?.......that makes no sense to me 'cause getting the hull contour correct is the hardest part,...scaling the ship up is done via pantograh


Beats me. I don't recall his exact reasoning, but I think it was because they had looked at what the tooling would cost for a larger scale Spindrift and decided it wouldn't sell well enough for them to recover their investment.


----------



## Bubba 123

*Pre-Assembled Dragonfly ??*

anyone know "When" the PRE-Assembled version of the Johnny Quest Dragonfly is to be available ??? 

TY
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Owen E Oulton

I'd love to see a Rover from _The Martian_. It would be really nice in 1/32 scale with or even without a figure..


----------



## Seaview

I have resigned myself to the fact that Moebius will NEVER produce either a 1/35 scale, or even 1/48 scale screen accurate model of the Spindrift, and can fully understand the reasoning behind that business decision. You don't have to like everything you have to accept; it's one of life's realities and you move on.
However, there IS something I'd like to see; a 1/350 scale "movie" Seaview! The Aurora kit just doesn't cut the grade as far accuracy goes, but after building three 1/350 scale "TV" Seaviews, I know Team Moebius would have a real winner!


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Agreed. The 8-window version is the only Seaview for me. I absolutely hate what Irwin Allen and co. did to cram the Flying Sub hangar into the design resulting in the 4-window abortion.


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> anyone know "When" the PRE-Assembled version of the Johnny Quest Dragonfly is to be available ???
> 
> TY
> Bubba 123 :wave:


WOO-HOO!

coming OUT This month!!! $49.95-ish....
but if your hands can't do very well anymore, it's the way to go...
plus, being an "MFG-Build", & left in its box unopened (usually has a good display window(s)..
it "Might" be worth @ least w/ I paid for it....

I know "If" I had one of the Pro-Builders on here do it, it would carry it's value... but @ about a 90%-ish mark-up (from the MFG's model-kit version)...
about all I can afford... 

Next; hoping for a Pre-Assembled/Detailed; "INTERSTELLAR" !!!!!!

going to do some of the Atlantis; UFO series... @ a "Level-1" or 2...
I can still (I hope) do them... "IF" I can't, only out about $15 ....

best to ALL You Folks :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## HabuHunter32

I truly hope that the Gods at Moebius will continue the LIS line with a Haunted Lighthouse/Fuel Barge. With the upcoming Derelict kit. Dare I hope ?

Strong sales of the Derelict will be the key to more in the series and I hope they sell like hotcakes ! :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

HabuHunter32 said:


> I truly hope that the Gods at Moebius will continue the LIS line with a Haunted Lighthouse/Fuel Barge. With the upcoming Derelict kit. Dare I hope ?
> 
> Strong sales of the Derelict will be the key to more in the series and I hope they sell like hotcakes ! :wave:


Larson Models already has 1 for about....8 months now...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## lmgoldstein

Any information on where to obtain the figures for the Flying Sub 1/32?


----------



## RMC

lmgoldstein said:


> Any information on where to obtain the figures for the Flying Sub 1/32?


they are included with the new re-issue of the flying sub kit


----------



## HabuHunter32

Vira Castle next.....Please!!!!

Mike


----------



## SUNGOD

An all new tool SPACE 1999 EAGLE IN 1/48TH.:lol:


----------



## RMC

*a 1/32 scale SPINDRIFT with an Interior !*


----------



## Bubba 123

how about; "The Messiah" from; "Deep Impact" (??) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Radiodugger

RMC said:


> *a 1/32 scale SPINDRIFT with an Interior !*


Yeah! I'd do that...

Doug


----------



## veedubb67

Bubba 123 said:


> how about; "The Messiah" from; "Deep Impact" (??) :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Fantastic Plastic is doing one.
http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/deep-impact-messiah---catalog.html

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Bubba 123

veedubb67 said:


> Fantastic Plastic is doing one.
> http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/deep-impact-messiah---catalog.html
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


TY!!! :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dinsdale

I'd like to see kits of The Flash and Supergirl (maybe even Green Arrow) in the same size and style as the earlier Green Lantern kit. This might be a good time because of the currently popular TV shows.


----------



## Zumdish

*More Munsters and LIS*

I recently completed the Herman and Gandpa Munsters sets from Moebius and they look fantastic. I'd love to see a Lily (maybe coming down their staircase?) and an Eddie to go with it. Spot their pet would finish it off!
As far as LIS goes if they are delving into single episode space craft like the Derelict (although it was reused as a prison in Season 3) there is heaps of scope. The craft from "Invaders from the 5th Dimension" or the one from "A Change of Space" would both be very interesting models.


----------



## Richard Baker

I forget which episode it was, but I would like to see that refueling station (the one with three horizontal cylinders in a triangle with a landing pad in the center) in 3/50 scale.
It would make a nice display and should be cheaper that the Derelict kit being smaller...
(They already have the Jupiter 2 done for it)


----------



## Radiodugger

Richard Baker said:


> I forget which episode it was, but I would like to see that refueling station (the one with three horizontal cylinders in a triangle with a landing pad in the center) in 1/350 scale...(*They already have the Jupiter 2 done for it*)


Think about that! There are 3, Jupiter 2 models @ 1/350 included with the Derelict! Right? The Refueling Station is a great idea! 

I'm thinking diorama scenes such as the Crashsite, Visit To A Hostile Planet with buildings and scenery, The Launchpad and Gantries from the pilot, along with Alpha Control diorama, I mean THINK about the possibilities in 1/350!

Am I the only one here imagining the endless possibilities for this thing? I mean, my place is so small, I have to go outside to change my MIND...so 1/350 stuff would be perfect!

Plus, I want to see you guys do microscopic surgery lighting that little J2! It's already been done...What kind of INTERIOR detail can be done? OK, let's not get ridiculous. But still...

OK, I gotta get that Derelict model first. I gotta noodle that damn little J2. Meantime, guys, _lets RESEARCH this!_ Or have I just lost my damn mind, and should just take a _chill pill?_ :freak:

Doug


----------



## Bubba 123

Radiodugger said:


> Think about that! There are 3, Jupiter 2 models @ 1/350 included with the Derelict! Right? The Refueling Station is a great idea!
> 
> I'm thinking diorama scenes such as the Crashsite, Visit To A Hostile Planet with buildings and scenery, The Launchpad and Gantries from the pilot, along with Alpha Control diorama, I mean THINK about the possibilities in 1/350!
> 
> Am I the only one here imagining the endless possibilities for this thing? I mean, my place is so small, I have to go outside to change my MIND...so 1/350 stuff would be perfect!
> 
> Plus, I want to see you guys do microscopic surgery lighting that little J2! It's already been done...What kind of INTERIOR detail can be done? OK, let's not get ridiculous. But still...
> 
> OK, I gotta get that Derelict model first. I gotta noodle that damn little J2. Meantime, guys, _lets RESEARCH this!_ Or have I just lost my damn mind, and should just take a _chill pill?_ :freak:
> 
> Doug


get w/ Chris Larson...
he already has the station AND scaled J2 in his kit...
I threw 1 together out of a Johnny Lightning J2 & some Slot car oil barrells

http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/094_zpse6hr4dh5.jpg

(Upper left hand area.. on above & below links..)

http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/095_zps5nweix5l.jpg

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## SUNGOD

A newly tooled nuclear submarine with interior (like the old Renwall 1/200 Andrew Jackson) with little geezers but in a larger scale. In fact I'd love to see a new tool of that very sub as the old Renwall/Revell kit is showing it's age and isn't very accurate.

W're getting larger scale U Boats with interiors from the likes of Trumpeter but no recent Nuke subs with interiors have been done.


----------



## geekchris

SUNGOD said:


> A newly tooled nuclear submarine with interior (like the old Renwall 1/200 Andrew Jackson) with little geezers but in a larger scale. In fact I'd love to see a new tool of that very sub as the old Renwall/Revell kit is showing it's age and isn't very accurate.
> 
> W're getting larger scale U Boats with interiors from the likes of Trumpeter but no recent Nuke subs with interiors have been done.


I agree completely. These kits are very hard to come by now, and are excellent builds.


----------



## SUNGOD

geekchris said:


> I agree completely. These kits are very hard to come by now, and are excellent builds.





Yes kits like the 1/200 Andrew Jackson/George Washington were great to build in their day but they're a bit past their sell by date now. Time for a new tooling!


----------



## Radiodugger

SUNGOD said:


> *A newly tooled nuclear submarine with interior* (like the old Renwal 1/200 Andrew Jackson) with little geezers but in a larger scale...We're getting larger scale U Boats with interiors from the likes of Trumpeter but* no recent Nuke subs with interiors have been done.*


I believe the reason is, the damn things are so highly classified! Say, Moebius, for example, releases a 1:72 scale Ohio class cutaway. The "Keeper Of Secrets" discovers the model is 75% accurate. SQUASH! Never see the light of day.

Me, I'd _love_ to see a big modern boomer like the Ohio, or even the Los Angeles class attack sub in big scale cutaway! :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## Paulbo

Radiodugger said:


> I believe the reason is, the damn things are so highly classified! Say, Moebius, for example, releases a 1:72 scale Ohio class cutaway. The "Keeper Of Secrets" discovers the model is 75% accurate. SQUASH! Never see the light of day.
> 
> Me, I'd _love_ to see a big modern boomer like the Ohio, or even the Los Angeles class attack sub in big scale cutaway! :thumbsup:
> 
> Doug


They didn't squash "The Hunt for Red October" after Clancy pulled a ton of unclassified documents to create the electrohydronamic drive ... even after the CIA, FBI, and several other acronyms interviewed him about where he got his classified information.


----------



## Radiodugger

Paulbo said:


> They didn't squash "The Hunt for Red October" after Clancy pulled a ton of unclassified documents to create the electrohydronamic drive ... even after the CIA, FBI, and several other acronyms interviewed him about where he got his classified information.


Hmmm. Didn't think about that. You're right! Maybe there is hope. I think a cutaway Seaview would be cool!

Doug


----------



## Owen E Oulton

I'd really, REALLY like Moebius to do a conversion kit for their 1/350 4-window Seaview to backdate it to the far superior (aesthetically speaking) 8-window movie/season 1 version. This would leave it to the modeller to cut off the forward part of the hull (preferably just ahead of the forward escape hatch and just behind the vent holes) in order to install the desired bow. Such a conversion kit would definitely boost sales of the 1/350 Seaview and please the legions of fans (red: potential customers) who absolutely hate the 4-window version.


----------



## RMC

Owen E Oulton said:


> I'd really, REALLY like Moebius to do a conversion kit for their 1/350 4-window Seaview to backdate it to the far superior (aesthetically speaking) 8-window movie/season 1 version. This would leave it to the modeller to cut off the forward part of the hull (preferably just ahead of the forward escape hatch and just behind the vent holes) in order to install the desired bow. Such a conversion kit would definitely boost sales of the 1/350 Seaview and please the legions of fans (red: potential customers) who absolutely hate the 4-window version.


*Moebius has already done it :beatdeadhorse:*


----------



## Radiodugger

Owen E Oulton said:


> I'd really, REALLY like Moebius to do a conversion kit for their 1/350 4-window Seaview to backdate it to the far superior (aesthetically speaking) 8-window movie/season 1 version. This would leave it to the modeller to cut off the forward part of the hull (preferably just ahead of the forward escape hatch and just behind the vent holes) in order to install the desired bow. Such a conversion kit would definitely boost sales of the 1/350 Seaview and please the legions of fans (red: potential customers) who absolutely hate the 4-window version.


This?

Moebius Models - Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea Seaview

Doug


----------



## Paulbo

RMC said:


> *Moebius has already done it :beatdeadhorse:*


They did it for the 1/128 scale kit, not the 1/350 kit. :beatdeadhorse: :wink2:


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Paulbo said:


> They did it for the 1/128 scale kit, not the 1/350 kit. :beatdeadhorse: :wink2:


So, in other word, bull. Thought so. Damn.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

RMC said:


> *Moebius has already done it :beatdeadhorse:*


Apparently not, chum. I'm looking for one for the 1/350. Got no space for the 1/128, and I'm on a severely fixed income. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## Paulbo

Owen E Oulton said:


> Apparently not, chum. I'm looking for one for the 1/350. Got no space for the 1/128, and I'm on a severely fixed income. Thanks for nothing.


Wow. I was just clarifying and saying he'd got it wrong. Don't shoot the messenger. Holy crap on a cracker.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

My reply wasn't to you, it was to RMC, as the quote box states. Thanks for the info, Paulbo. It was driving me crazy looking for the conversion set RMC claimed was out there.


----------



## Paulbo

Oops. Misunderstood.


----------



## Richard Baker

Owen E Oulton said:


> I'd really, REALLY like Moebius to do a conversion kit for their 1/350 4-window Seaview to backdate it to the far superior (aesthetically speaking) 8-window movie/season 1 version. This would leave it to the modeller to cut off the forward part of the hull (preferably just ahead of the forward escape hatch and just behind the vent holes) in order to install the desired bow. Such a conversion kit would definitely boost sales of the 1/350 Seaview and please the legions of fans (red: potential customers) who absolutely hate the 4-window version.


I'm surprised that some aftermarket kit was not made since Moebius has apparently decided not to offer one. As you say, removing the forward section of hull and replacing it with a new 8-window nose would be a fairly easy mod if the part was available.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

Forgive me for not reading this entire thread, but has Moebius considered doing a original series Cylon Base Star? The old Mongram kit is fugly and wrong, but I still like the studio miniature and it would be a great companion piece to the Moebius Galactica, especially if lit. Any rumors or is it just off the radar?


----------



## Richard Baker

Moebius was asked about a Basestar kit a while back and at the time they felt it was not so horribly wrong as to demand a retool like the TOS Galactica.

I would like to see one in the right scale (the original kit is too small in relation to the Galactica) with some enhanced details around the core and hanger trenches myself.


----------



## Hunk A Junk

The Monogram kit (which I still have) is thickly proportioned and its raised details are way out of scale. Even as a teenager back in the day, I could tell it was way off. The studio model had a much thinner profile. You're right, the Monogram kit was too small by about half. It would make an impressive model, if Moebius were to tackle it. 

I also wonder whether Moebius has considered an original Cylon Centurian kit. A kit with silver plating would, I think, have huge appeal to BG modeling fans.


----------



## krlee

Would love to see a styrene kit of Starbug from Red Dwarf.


----------



## Bubba 123

Hey All,
was wondering "What" sci-fi Moebius. will doing NEXT as a PRE-ASSEMBED Version.. 

I have "Most" of them, save for the; "MY FAVORITE MARTIAN", That I bought the kit & assembled it.. luckily, it was an easy kit, well fitting med.- large parts...
sci-fi space ships & vehicles, are my interests ...
TY,
Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------



## Richard Baker

FYI- The 'My Favorite Martian' kit was from Pegasus who also has a line of built/painted versions of their model kit releases.

Typically both Pegasus and Moebius release a prefinished edition of their kits a month or so after the builder assemble editions. Not every scifi subject is released as prefinished though and some, like the Moebius Jupiter II prefinished are a limited run and very expensive, this example being metal used and lighting installed.


----------



## Bubba 123

Richard Baker said:


> FYI- The 'My Favorite Martian' kit was from Pegasus who also has a line of built/painted versions of their model kit releases.
> 
> Typically both Pegasus and Moebius release a prefinished edition of their kits a month or so after the builder assemble editions. Not every scifi subject is released as prefinished though and some, like the Moebius Jupiter II prefinished are a limited run and very expensive, this example being metal used and lighting installed.


yup, TY.. I keep forgetting on "Which" MFG made "What"... :wink2:
But, I would Sill like to Know of anything either; In the works, Available Now,
Or Ideas from the "Think-Tank"... :smile2:

also; maybe have a "Pegasus" Sticky-Thread on this forum (??)
"Atlantis" One (they are Well talked about on here already) would be nice too... 
TY,

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :thumbsup:

PS: I was lucky enough, to catch the "Pre-Assembled/Detailed" J.Q "Dragonfly"... for health reasons, I can no longer due much in Modeling.
Unless they have "Big-Parts" & about a "Skill-Level-2" :frown2:

finishing up some 1/32 Car Models to Slot Cars conversions...
So far, so good... (2-AMTs & a Lindberg)... :wink2:


----------



## Droogie

Land of the Giants 1:32 SPINDRIFT
Planet of the Apes 1:32 Space Ship


----------



## RMC

*1/32 stuff*



Droogie said:


> Land of the Giants 1:32 SPINDRIFT
> Planet of the Apes 1:32 Space Ship


*I second that motion and raise it 300 quatloos !*


----------



## Droogie

Jonny Quest figures. Long overdue.


----------



## Larry523

Droogie said:


> Land of the Giants 1:32 SPINDRIFT
> Planet of the Apes 1:32 Space Ship





RMC said:


> *I second that motion and raise it 300 quatloos !*


*500 Quatloos* for a large Spindrift! :grin2:


----------



## John P

Droogie said:


> Jonny Quest figures. Long overdue.


Based on those 4 interlocking resin ones that were out years ago! I only ever got Jonny.


----------



## scooke123

Jonny Quest figures would be good. I saw a full set once years ago at Wonderfest and the price was high back then. I bet if you found a set now they would go for bib $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SUNGOD

'I know the BBC are a money grabbing corporation but what about some DR WHO kits from the original show (not the new show from 2005 as Airfix has done the Dalek and Tardis from that)?

Who's not as big as Trek or Star Wars worldwide but it has a growing healthy following of millions of people and is still one of the biggest sci fi series ..........and nobody has done accurate styrene plastic kits from the show.

The Comet Miniatures Dalek wasn't that accurate and I reckon a new accurate kit would go down well. Plus many variations could be made with different guns, arms, bases and dome lights. 

Same with the Cybermen. With careful planning many variations might be possible.


----------



## spruslayer

Popeye The Sailor from the 50's with Olive Oyl,Swee'pea,Bluto and even Jeep from the fifth dimension


----------



## Styrene Dude

Since they have the Battlestar license I'd love to see a new chrome plated figure kit of the classic Cylon. They could even do a gold plated chase commander.


----------



## Ducks and Witches

I know I'm dreaming but really want the Star Pac fighter from the video game Space Ace. Also P1 sub from Marine Boy, along with a model kit of Marine Boy himself.


----------



## Richard Baker

The Marine Boy P-1 Sub has been a model kit-
"Marine Boy" Submarine P1-0 by Imai
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/99-science-fiction-modeling/245640-marine-boy-p-105-a.html
One sold recently on eBay, you might want to check there every so often to see it another becomes available...


----------



## Steve H

Styrene Dude said:


> Since they have the Battlestar license I'd love to see a new chrome plated figure kit of the classic Cylon. They could even do a gold plated chase commander.


How about this for crazy? Moebius take a shot at the posing figure kit market (ala the Bandai Star Wars figure kits) with a chromed Cylon Centurion, 1/12 scale so everyone can have their dream display of Stormtroops Vs Cylons.


----------



## Ducks and Witches

Richard Baker said:


> The Marine Boy P-1 Sub has been a model kit-
> One sold recently on eBay, you might want to check there every so often to see it another becomes available...


Thank you, I was aware of the Imai kit, and might pick one up eventually. But it's terribly toy like thus inaccurate.


----------



## RMC

*SPINDRIFT in 1/32 scale ! ..........are you listening MOEBIUS ?*


----------



## Steve H

Ducks and Witches said:


> Thank you, I was aware of the Imai kit, and might pick one up eventually. But it's terribly toy like thus inaccurate.


FYI, I'm reasonably sure Imai has upgraded that kit over the years to make it less a 'play model' and more a display piece that is not terrible by today's standards. It's worth looking at a second time when you're ready, search for more recent releases (80s-90s or thereabouts)

The current 1/350 Thunderbird 2 kit released by Aoshima (vis. Imai) is so vastly different from the late '60s release I built as a child it's scary.  (not perfect I'm sure but pretty darn good to my eyes at least)


----------



## Ducks and Witches

Steve H said:


> FYI, I'm reasonably sure Imai has upgraded that kit over the years to make it less a 'play model' and more a display piece that is not terrible by today's standards. It's worth looking at a second time when you're ready, search for more recent releases (80s-90s or thereabouts)
> 
> The current 1/350 Thunderbird 2 kit released by Aoshima (vis. Imai) is so vastly different from the late '60s release I built as a child it's scary.  (not perfect I'm sure but pretty darn good to my eyes at least)



I didn't know the kit was ever re-released much less modified. There's almost no Marine Boy merchandise. Think I saw Marine Boy slippers on Ebay once! I've never seen the smaller model a few discussed in this thread.


----------



## TAY666

Ducks and Witches said:


> I didn't know the kit was ever re-released much less modified. There's almost no Marine Boy merchandise. Think I saw Marine Boy slippers on Ebay once! I've never seen the smaller model a few discussed in this thread.


Heck. I didn't even know anyone else remembered the series.
I watched it every weekday, right before Speed Racer.


----------



## Zombie_61

TAY666 said:


> Heck. I didn't even know anyone else remembered the series.
> I watched it every weekday, right before Speed Racer.


I thought _Kimba the White Lion_ was on right before _Speed Racer_.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

It was usually Bat Man in my market. :cheers2:


----------



## Ducks and Witches

TAY666 said:


> Heck. I didn't even know anyone else remembered the series.
> I watched it every weekday, right before Speed Racer.


FYI: All three seasons of Marine Boy have been released on Warner's Home Video. The video quality is nothing short of amazing considering the age of the cartoon. (Sorry for taking this thread OT)


----------



## Richard Baker

It might be a good idea to start a new thread elsewhere so others who may want to participate could see it-


----------



## Warspite

I would love to see a 1/4105 scale Cylon Basestar from the 2004 series, my Galactica and Pegasus need a target !!!


----------



## Bubba 123

OOPPPS!!
My-Bad.. SRY :frown2:


----------



## Zombie_61

Bubba 123 said:


> ...I was able to do such a "Good-Job" on; "My Favorite Martian"..
> That I just left that @ that...
> 
> I also have a nice-job of the; "When Worlds Collide" Space-Ark...


Uhh, those were produced by Pegasus Hobbies, not Moebius.


----------



## Bubba 123

Zombie_61 said:


> Uhh, those were produced by Pegasus Hobbies, not Moebius.


OOPPS!!
My-Bad...
Sry...

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## SUNGOD

Did I mention injection kits of..........


NEW GODZILLA

and 

KONG from KONG SKULL ISLAND


even though the licence fees would probably be too much.


----------



## SUNGOD

Plus Shin Godzilla.


----------



## NathanJ72

2001 eva pod!


----------



## Y3a

Robby and Gort in the same scale as the B9.


----------



## mcdougall

I guess this thread and this forum is useless now that Moebius is no more... well it was fun while it lasted...... Thanks for some Great Kits Frank....:wave: so long......
Denis


----------



## Richard Baker

Moebius kits will still be released, it is just that Pegasus now owns them.


----------



## LoraElise

I'd love to see a dramatic, Aurora-monsters-scale kit of Scrooge and Marley's ghost in Scrooge's sitting room, fireplace and chains and lock boxes and all


----------



## SUNGOD

LoraElise said:


> I'd love to see a dramatic, Aurora-monsters-scale kit of Scrooge and Marley's ghost in Scrooge's sitting room, fireplace and chains and lock boxes and all




I wouldn't turn my nose up at that either (as long as it's styrene).


----------



## modelnut

I second that motion! All in favor say "AYE!"

- Leelan


----------



## mcdougall

LoraElise said:


> I'd love to see a dramatic, Aurora-monsters-scale kit of Scrooge and Marley's ghost in Scrooge's sitting room, fireplace and chains and lock boxes and all


You mean like this....






Did this 3 years ago..... Great sculpt by Joe Simon got it from Todd Powell. I'd love to see it in Styrene too but I got this in Resin.... as no one will make this in Styrene....
Denis


----------



## LoraElise

mcdougall said:


> Did this 3 years ago..... Great sculpt by Joe Simon got it from Todd Powell. I'd love to see it in Styrene too but I got this in Resin.... as no one will make this in Styrene....
> Denis


I love that...a very dramatic build! Yes, styrene would be wonderful...my preference would be the characters such as seen in the Chuck Jones animated version from the early 70s. Marley was really scary in that one


----------



## mcdougall

LoraElise said:


> I love that...a very dramatic build! Yes, styrene would be wonderful...my preference would be the characters such as seen in the Chuck Jones animated version from the early 70s. Marley was really scary in that one


Joe Simon *did* fashion this kit after the Chuck Jones version(my favorite animated version...




 sometimes hard to translate cartoon into 3d but I love this kit... it's the second one , the first being with the Ghost of Christmas yet to be...




Denis


----------



## Richard Baker

On a branching subject, I always thought Jonathan Harris would have made a great Ebeneezer- he often spoke in those sonorous tones.

I would get an Ebeneezer/Ghost kit if it were offered in styrene- and I do not care for figure kits. My wife is all about Christmas and I think something like that would be a wonderful mantle display.


----------



## SUNGOD

What I like about that Joe Simon sculpt which Mcdougall posted above is it's got that nice cosy creepiness about it with the fireplace and grandfather clock as well as being a great sculpt.

Anyone seen the Jim Carey version too? I thought that was fantastic and very close to the book.


----------



## liskorea317

*1963 Plymouth Belvedere*

I've seen a 57 Belvedere, a 62, a 64 and a 65 Belvedere, how about a 1963 model with all the options!
Thanks!


----------



## SUNGOD

I know I've mentioned it before but seeing as Pegasus have taken over and they've done aircraft/military and movie kits etc.........how about a.....


MIG 31 FIREFOX


I've seen a lot of other people asking for this on various sites and it would appeal to film buffs and aircraft enthusiasts. Come on Pegasus let's have one in plastic!


----------



## Bubba 123

Don't forget us "Oldsters", and Their Quests for Your "PRE-Assembled/Detailed" Models as well ;-)


----------



## Bubba 123

*Early '60's, 4-door in 1/32, 1/43, OK 1/24 Too...*



liskorea317 said:


> I've seen a 57 Belvedere, a 62, a 64 and a 65 Belvedere, how about a 1963 model with all the options!
> Thanks!


I'm Not "Sure" on the Exact-Year, But, looking for a 4-door to do a
TV-Show; "Car-54 Where Are You ??" (Yes Slot-Car-ified :drunk )

Any Help or Info on this would be much Appreciated :thumbsup:
(Maybe Some Model Company "Actually-Made" this very Kit (???)

TY :thumbsup:

Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## Zombie_61

Bubba 123 said:


> I'm Not "Sure" on the Exact-Year, But, looking for a 4-door to do a
> TV-Show; "Car-54 Where Are You ??" (Yes Slot-Car-ified :drunk )
> 
> Any Help or Info on this would be much Appreciated :thumbsup:
> (Maybe Some Model Company "Actually-Made" this very Kit (???)
> 
> TY :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :willy_nilly:


Through the run of the series they used a '61 Plymouth Belvedere, a '63 Belvedere, and a '62 Plymouth Savoy. Happy hunting! :wave:


----------



## Rcat

hope they do a 1/32 spndrft !


----------



## scooke123

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## SUNGOD

Seeing as Moebius is owned by Pegasus now and Pegasus have done rockets......why won't they do some Flash Gordon rockets from the original 30's film serials?

Flash Gordon rockets in plastic are long overdue and more than one version can be done.


----------



## Bubba 123

SUNGOD said:


> Seeing as Moebius is owned by Pegasus now and Pegasus have done rockets......why won't they do some Flash Gordon rockets from the original 30's film serials?
> 
> Flash Gordon rockets in plastic are long overdue and more than one version can be done.


Flash, Buck Rogers (same era/time-line) and any others from around then..:thumbsup:

Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :willy_nilly: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD

Bubba 123 said:


> Flash, Buck Rogers (same era/time-line) and any others from around then..:thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 :willy_nilly: :thumbsup:



Definitely.:smile2: Plus retro robots too like those from Undersea Kingdom etc. Nobody's done retro robot kits apart from Robby and the B9. Could be an untapped market.


----------



## SteveR

That was a great (animated) version of A Christmas Carol, but Chuck Jones was Executive Producer, while the Director was Richard Williams. So Williams (and Ken Harris) really deserve credit for the work.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Christmas_Carol_(1971_film)

Carry on!


----------



## Richard Baker

SteveR said:


> That was a great (animated) version of A Christmas Carol, but Chuck Jones was Executive Producer, while the Director was Richard Williams. So Williams (and Ken Harris) really deserve credit for the work.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Christmas_Carol_(1971_film)
> 
> Carry on!


?
Was this posted in the wrong thread?- I do not really see a connection


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Richard Baker said:


> ?
> Was this posted in the wrong thread?- I do not really see a connection


Dates back to 2 May 2018, post 945....

:cheers2:


----------



## bosso

My Moebius/Polar lights/Monarch /Whomever wish list:

Huey, Duey, Louie Drones
The Thing (1951)
The Fly (1958)
The Metaluna Mutant


----------



## Richard Baker

Love to see the Huey, Duey, Louie Drones- it would be a cheap set to make as well since the Drones were the same basic main body and all you would need is a small sprue with the unique parts on it to individualize each one


----------



## bosso

Richard Baker said:


> Love to see the Huey, Duey, Louie Drones- it would be a cheap set to make as well since the Drones were the same basic main body and all you would need is a small sprue with the unique parts on it to individualize each one


 Thats what I was thinking, One kit could cover all three Drones.


----------



## SUNGOD

I'm amazed no one's done Huey, Duey and Luey as plastic kits yet or as action figures You could probably get the 3 versions from one kit with etc parts etc. Plus I'd like to see the USS VALLEY FORGE.


----------



## xsavoie

bizzarobrian said:


> Actually a film mite work if the monster is Beetlejuice.


Is Hobbytalk a dead website.I see when the date when this post began,but not the date when the last post was made.This is extremely confusing.It makes it seem that nobody has visited this site for years.Please Hobbytalk fix this problem.Thank you.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

HobbyTalk is not dead. Your assessment of the data is off.

If you hover over the time stamp in each post it will give you the date and time each post was made. For the current years post it will either show month (mo), days (d) or even minutes (m) from when a post was made. Not really sure why they decided to do it that way since the infomartion in date and time is what creates the mo, d and m data points.

The other HobbyTalk difference is that we havent deleted or limited access to older threads and the information and images they contain. So many people use it as a reference tool.

If you click on the new balloon icon in the top right of the screen it will show you the threads made since your last visit today (22 minutes ago) and those to your previous visit in July 2019 as well. Viewing the site from that content list perspective is closer to the "facebook" view many people want or expect to see. For an even more 'whats the latest' just click on the home page button and it will show the most current posts.


----------



## Pygar

I'd love a _good_ 1/24 Robby, ditto Futura the Robotrix... I am not blessed with room, but Robby's Rod (the vehicle he drove) would be nice; ditto the C-57D Tractor (With optional Earl Holliman load to carry)!
And how could I forget the Penguin's Pre-Atomic Submarine?!


----------



## xsavoie

wolfman66 said:


> Mitch,Aldo you can pickup pretty cheap on ebay.I got mine year ago sealed in the box for under $15.00 bucks.But the Ape on the Stallion and Ceasar yes definitly like to see those two reissued cause they are a pain in the rear to try and nab on ebay:freak:


A seller on E-Bay is producing Planet of the Apes kits both in 1/8 and 1/6 scale.


----------



## mrvictor

I would like to see them re-pop some of their older kits (Dracula Deluxe, Creature, etc.) in glow versions.


----------



## irishtrek

Not sure if this has come up but Moebius has about a half dozen or so Ford pickup truck kits and I would like to see some Chevy and Dodge truck kits.


----------



## Mark McGovern

Why did Moebius drop the 1/35 scale _Lost in Space_ Chariot/Space Pod combo? For one thing, they'd look great with the 1/35 scale _Jupiter II_. And more importantly, there'd finally be a decent Chariot to park on the Doll and Hobby GA (ex-Aurora) Cyclops diorama.


----------



## Zombie_61

Mark McGovern said:


> Why did Moebius drop the 1/35 scale _Lost in Space_ Chariot/Space Pod combo? For one thing, they'd look great with the 1/35 scale _Jupiter II_. And more importantly, there'd finally be a decent Chariot to park on the Doll House (ex-Aurora) Cyclops diorama.


I can't say with any certainty, but I'd bet it had something to do with Pegasus Hobbies taking ownership of Moebius.


----------



## SUNGOD

About time we had some kits from DUNE seeing as we've just got the new film out and it's doing well at the box office (so far anyway plus the possibility of a 2nd part and maybe sequels).


----------



## 88cruise

bizzarobrian said:


> Actually a film mite work if the monster is Beetlejuice.


Good point, Maybe, it would. It has to be weird enough, & different enough, & popular enough to be made into a plastic or a resin model kit & sell well enough to make the next release. & it must be in demand to be made. Other wise they will pass on it. 88cruise


----------



## 88cruise

But, For the most part I am glad that Polar Lights re-released the old Aurora 1966 Batmobile model kit, They made a 1/25th scale model of the Batman the Movie 66' bat boat, 66' bat cycle, & made a 1/25th scale model of the 1966 TV Series batmobile. & they re-released the 1/32nd model of The Green Hornet's Black Beauty from the TV Series. & Polar Lights did an all brand new in injection moulded plastic 12 inch Lost in Space Jupiter 2 model kit in high quality styrene plastic & they included both the upper level & lower level interiors in the kit. Truely unique. Polar lights also released model kits of the Land of the Giants Spin drift, The snake scene w/figures, Flying Saucer from Forbidden Planet,various kits from Star Trek, & its spin-offs, other Sci-fi subjects, Star Wars movies model kits, etc. We had to wait a while for what we wanted but, eventually they got around to making some of the things that we wanted & were hoping for. Me for 1, Would still like to see a 1/25th scale injection model kit of the Green Hornet's Black Beauty 1966 TV Series with figures. BY either Round 2, or Moebius, Pegasus Hobbies. On the 1/35th Space Pod and Chariot model kit. I can only guess that they didn't sell enough of the multi-media kits to justify making it. I to wanted this kit in my collection to. It also may have been to difficult to do & to costly for them to produce. With the cost of crude oil going up & everything now. You know, that inflation thing that happens when you spend money that you don't have. Now models will have to go up in price to due higher oil & gas prices. That sucks! 88cruise


----------



## SUNGOD

When are we going to get a plug and play lighting kit for the large Seaview? One which there's no soldering involved and is easy to install.

Round2 did one for the K'Tinga and other kits but I've seen nothing on the horizon for Seaview. 
The Seaview is one of those subjects that really should have lighting. Plus it would be nice to have some better little styrene figures than the ones supplied (which are pretty awful).


----------



## ScottsGT

Speaking of the K'Tinga, how about a 1/350 IM D-7 from TOS? Well a little late for me, I found a resin kit here and bought it. Also would love a 1/350 TOS Romulan Bird of Prey.


----------



## SUNGOD

It's the Harryhausen anniversary and we're getting the CYCLOPS from X Plus in plastic so why not more Harryhausen kits?

I'd really like to see the monster that's often voted the favourite and that's of course.....

TALOS 

plus 

GWANGI.


----------

